#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Опровержение существования Бога-творца

## Gaurnar

Всем доброго времени суток!

Читая комментарий к Праманаварттике, наткнулся на описание (по-видимому, довольно краткое, без дополнительных выкладок) опровержения существования Бога-творца. Звучит оно так: 




> Если существует такой творец, то он либо постоянен, либо непостоянен. Если он непостоянен, он зависит от причин и тогда уже не может быть изначальным. Будучи же постоянным, он не может функционировать. Как же тогда он создал весь мир и всех живых существ?


В данном опровержении мне непонятна связь между непостоянством и зависимостью от причин, постоянством и невозможностью функционировать. Да, с точки зрения здравого смысла, т.е. если рассматривать Бога как мирской объект, подверженный тем же законам, что и обычные вещи, то это так. Но мне кажется, что христиане, к примеру, рассматривают Бога как некую внешнюю для нашего мира сущность, непостижимую для концептуального познания. Так же и буддистов, есть вещи, которые нельзя познать иначе, чем через прямое познание, вещи "вне представлений". К ним, если я не ошибаюсь, не пытаются применить подобные концептуальные суждения. Почему же это происходит при рассмотрении Бога-творца?

----------


## Zom

> Но мне кажется, что христиане, к примеру, рассматривают Бога как некую внешнюю для нашего мира сущность, непостижимую для концептуального познания.


Да, это действительно так, они верят в некую сверхсилу, которая, видимо, работает по неким иным принципам - не прослеживаемым в нашем мире.
Но в этом случае Будда говорил так:




> «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «Всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
> 
> «Как скажете, учитель» - ответили монахи.
> 
> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».


Поэтому к христианам можно адресовать этот же вопрос - "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения?" И они не смогут ответить, кроме как "ну мы так верим, потому что Иисус нам так сказал".

Аналогично можно создать любую секту с теми же вводными.
Например, секта Зелёных Человечков. 
Мы ВЕРИМ, что Зелёные Человечки нас спасут от всего и вся. Почему? Ну потому что мы верим что это просто так, что они на это способны. Вот и всё.




> Так же и буддистов, есть вещи, которые нельзя познать иначе, чем через прямое познание, вещи "вне представлений"


Не знаю таких вещей ))) Все вещи в любом случае познаются посредством восприятия и сознания. Если они есть, конечно.

----------

Faadi (28.10.2011), Gaurnar (28.10.2011), Lion Miller (28.10.2011), Дордже (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поэтому к христианам можно адресовать этот же вопрос - "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения?" И они не смогут ответить, кроме как "ну мы так верим, потому что Иисус нам так сказал".


Мягко говоря, не совсем так, если говорить не наивно и не о наивных христианах, а -- о монахах-старцах, достигших состояния обожения. Они многое могут объяснить, другое дело, поймёт ли их вопрошающий, да и станут ли они отвечать праздно интересующемуся...

----------

AndyZ (28.10.2011), Lion Miller (28.10.2011), Svarog (28.10.2011), Wyrd (28.10.2011), лесник (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Не знаю таких вещей ))) Все вещи в любом случае познаются посредством восприятия и сознания. Если они есть, конечно.


А нирвана? Закон кармы? Как они познаются восприятием и сознанием?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А нирвана? Закон кармы? Как они познаются восприятием и сознанием?


Будда же как-то узнал, раз смог рассказать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К ним, если я не ошибаюсь, не пытаются применить подобные концептуальные суждения. Почему же это происходит при рассмотрении Бога-творца?


Чтобы сделать возможной атаку на эту идею. Нельзя же опровергать какую-нибудь хрень без определения: Нагаржуна так не умеет.

----------


## Zom

> А нирвана? Закон кармы? Как они познаются восприятием и сознанием?


Познаются. Так же как и остальное всё познаётся (что реально существует).




> Мягко говоря, не совсем так, если говорить не наивно и не о наивных христианах, а -- о монахах-старцах, достигших состояния обожения.


И что это за состояние. Пусть они опишут его и всё встанет на свои места ,)
Наркоман, например, тоже мог бы сказать, что достиг неописуемого состояния, когда укололся. Но это ещё не означает, что он вышел за пределы "Всего" ,)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Будда же как-то узнал, раз смог рассказать.


Будда достиг определенной реализации. Тем же, кто не достиг, приходиться принимать некоторые вещи на веру. Или я не прав?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И что это за состояние. Пусть они опишут его и всё встанет на свои места ,)


Пусть архаты опишут своё умонепостижимое состояние, и будет -- то же. : )
Будда тоже не пытался как-то однозначно описать состояние умонепостижимой нирваны, что мы уже, вроде, не раз проходили...




> Наркоман, например, тоже мог бы сказать, что достиг неописуемого состояния, когда укололся. Но это ещё не означает, что он вышел за пределы "Всего" ,)


Действительно не видите никакой разницы между переживаниями наркомана и состоянием обожения? Объяснить?

----------

Svarog (28.10.2011), Wyrd (28.10.2011), лесник (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (28.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому к христианам можно адресовать этот же вопрос - "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения?" И они не смогут ответить, кроме как "ну мы так верим, потому что Иисус нам так сказал".


Не совсем так. Аквинат, например, приводил логические обоснования. Примерно такие:
1. Если в системе есть движение, должен быть и "Преводвигатель", который находится вне системы.
2. Если в системе есть причинность, то, аналогично, должна быть и Первопричина.
3. То же самое и с осмысленностью системы.

И потом: "все", указанное Буддой в приведенной цитате, - это, видимо, "все внутри системы" (сансары). Такой подход типичен для Хинаяны и соответствует ее целям. Махаяна же рассматривает и внефеноменальные сущности, так же, как и христианская теология.

----------

Svarog (28.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Пусть архаты опишут своё умонепостижимое состояние, и будет -- то же. : )


А кто сказал что оно умонепостижимое. Вполне себе умопостижимое. 




> Будда тоже не пытался как-то однозначно описать состояние умонепостижимой нирваны


Я говорю не об описании (кстати, с описанием Ниббаны он вполне справлялся ,). А от её познавании умом и восприятием. А она познаётся, как видно из сутт ,)




> Действительно не видите никакой разницы между переживаниями наркомана и состоянием обожения? Объяснить?


Давайте, объясните.

----------


## Zom

> Не совсем так. Аквинат, например, приводил логические обоснования. Примерно такие:
> 1. Если в системе есть движение, должен быть и "Преводвигатель", который находится вне системы.
> 2. Если в системе есть причинность, то, аналогично, должна быть и Первопричина.
> 3. То же самое и с осмысленностью системы.


Так и ошибка здесь, на которую указывается в посте N1 данной темы.




> И потом: "все", указанное Буддой в приведенной цитате, - это, видимо, "все внутри системы" (сансары). Такой подход типичен для Хинаяны и соответствует ее целям. Махаяна же рассматривает и внефеноменальные сущности, так же, как и христианская теология.


Значит этот вопрос "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения" присущ и Махаяне ,)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда достиг определенной реализации. Тем же, кто не достиг, приходиться принимать некоторые вещи на веру. Или я не прав?


Ну так есть, кто знает и достиг, и может привести к такому же результату, а дедушку с бородой на небесах никто не видел и показать не сможет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> дедушку с бородой на небесах никто не видел и показать не сможет.


Того дедушку--душой чуйствуют. О как!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так и ошибка здесь, на которую указывается в посте N1 данной темы.


Из поста №1 данной темы следует вывод: "Внутри данной системы Бога нет". И больше ничего из этих рассуждений не следует. Так с этим и христиане согласны. В их богословии Бог внеположен миру, иноприроден.
А суждения Аквината - о том, что вне рамок системы. Это постулаты о том, что понять систему оставаясь только в ее рамках в принципе не возможно. Так что сказанное в №1 их не опровергает, просто потому что к ним не относится.




> Значит этот вопрос "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения" присущ и Махаяне ,)


А нам Будда так сказал )))))

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011), Svarog (28.10.2011), лесник (31.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Ну так есть, кто знает и достиг, и может привести к такому же результату, а дедушку с бородой на небесах никто не видел и показать не сможет.


Ну, нирвану тоже показать невозможно. Только рассказать, да и то это лишь концепции. Получается, мы в одной лодке?

Мне конечно буддизм ближе по духу чем христианство, но я не понимаю нападок на веру в Бога. По-моему, основной принцип веры у всех религий один и тот же. И еще мне непонятны споры между разными направлениями буддизма  :Wink:  Похоже, концепции разные, а суть одна. Но некоторые считают, что их концепция точнее  :Smilie:

----------

Винд (29.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Из поста №1 данной темы следует вывод: "Внутри данной системы Бога нет". И больше ничего из этих рассуждений не следует. Так с этим и христиане согласны. В их богословии Бог внеположен миру, иноприроден.


Вот-вот. Это меня и сбивает с толку в этом опровержении.

----------


## Gaurnar

> Того дедушку--душой чуйствуют. О как!


Вот оно - прямое познание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Я вот так рассуждал о сотворении мира. (Кстати интересное слово Со-творение, явно буддистское, как совместное творение. Мир со-творенный кармами всех существ.)
Почему я думаю, что мир когда-то был сотверен? Может не было никакого начала и как следствие не будет конца?
Зачем какому-то Богу творить мир обреченный на страдание и в конце-концов уничтожение? И много вопросов такого плана!

Вот так я и стал буддистом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Из поста №1 данной темы следует вывод: "Внутри данной системы Бога нет". И больше ничего из этих рассуждений не следует. Так с этим и христиане согласны. В их богословии Бог внеположен миру, иноприроден.


Ну во-первых, с точки зрения христианства, это, всё же, наверное, не совсем так. Ибо если его нет в системе, то, простите, нафиг он вообще тогда людям сдался )) А во-вторых, если он влияет на систему, то само по себе уже это говорит об изменчивости того, кто влияет. Это в принципе так и по-иному быть не может. А если кто-то говорит что может - то тогда встаёт вопрос "На основании ЧЕГО вы так заявляете". И ответ - ну не знаю, на основании чего... не знаю... 
То есть по сути - на основании "Просто-Незнания-Почему" или "Просто-так-вдруг-подумалось-мне" ,) Другими словами - получается голая фантазия, типа (обратимся к классике) рогатого зайца или сына бесплодной женщины.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну, нирвану тоже показать невозможно. Только рассказать, да и то это лишь концепции. Получается, мы в одной лодке?


Если ничего не делать и только верить, а не практиковать, то да.




> но я не понимаю нападок на веру в Бога.


 Это не нападки, это очевидные вещи. Для тех, кто достиг конечно. Потому они об этом спокойно и рассказывают, а не нападают совсем. Им это очевидно в той же степени, как для кого-то очевидно, что два яблока плюс два яблока будет четыре яблока, когда научились считать. В случае бога-творца так "считать" не научиться.

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, нирвану тоже показать невозможно. Только рассказать, да и то это лишь концепции. Получается, мы в одной лодке?


Так простите - буддизм - это религия. Тут нужна вера в любом случае. Сразу всё и вся Будда не обещал никому.
Впрочем, и наука тоже в некотором смысле )) Ведь мы тоже верим в атомы, кварки, глюоны. Верим в то, что учёные, мол де, их открыли. Тоже ведь концепции, не так ли? ,)

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> А во-вторых, если он влияет на систему, то само по себе уже это говорит об изменчивости того, кто влияет. Это в принципе так и по-иному быть не может.


С этим я в принципе согласен. Но почему из изменчивости следует то, что он зависит от причины?
А про вопрос "На основании ЧЕГО вы так заявляете" - я думаю что и буддист не сможет аргументированно ответить на данный вопрос по целому ряду своих убеждений. Или может я заблуждаюсь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А во-вторых, если он влияет на систему, то само по себе уже это говорит об изменчивости того, кто влияет. Это в принципе так и по-иному быть не может.


Утверждая так, Вы совершенно произвольно устанавливаете некую логику, и считаете, что она безупречна. А это, между тем, совершенно не так.
Приведу образный пример: в крутящемся колесе (идеальном, взятом как модель) есть одна точка, которая совершенно неподвижна - это центр колеса, относительно которого совершается движение. Она совершенно неизменна в своей неподвижности, и между тем влияет на все изменения, поскольку все движение обусловлено ее наличием.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Но почему из изменчивости следует то, что он зависит от причины?


Потому что мы нигде в мире ни на каком уровне не видим, чтобы это было бы не так.




> А про вопрос "На основании ЧЕГО вы так заявляете" - я думаю что и буддист не сможет аргументированно ответить на данный вопрос по целому ряду своих убеждений. Или может я заблуждаюсь?


Как раз сможет. В рамках Тхеравады, по крайней мере, точно.

----------


## Zom

> Приведу образный пример: в крутящемся колесе (идеальном, взятом как модель) есть одна точка, которая совершенно неподвижна - это центр колеса, относительно которого совершается движение. Она совершенно неизменна в своей неподвижности, и между тем влияет на все изменения, поскольку все движение обусловлено ее наличием.


Так и ваша логика не безупречна здесь. На основании ЧЕГО опять же вы считаете, будто _только лишь_ эта точка заставляет колесо вращаться? ,) Если так - то как я только сделаю колесо - оно должно сразу закрутиться, потому что 1) есть колесо 2) есть точка. А вот что-то не крутится.

----------


## Gaurnar

> Так простите - буддизм - это религия.


Я слышал от некоторых буддистов, что буддизм - это наука. И якобы все-все можно доказать. Вот такая точка зрения меня и ставит в тупик. А с тем, что это религия - я полностью согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну во-первых, с точки зрения христианства, это, всё же, наверное, не совсем так. Ибо если его нет в системе, то, простите, нафиг он вообще тогда людям сдался ))


Вы просто не в курсе, как устроено то, что беретесь критиковать. Это я не в осуждение, неохота изучать, так и нужды нет. Но просто для расширения Вашего кругозора, скажу: христиане ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО считают, что Бог иноприроден миру. Поэтому логика поста №1 их и не затрагивает.
В подтверждение - пару цитат:
Богооткровенное учение подчеркивает, ч*то мир иноприроден Богу*. Тварь произошла не из сущности Божией, поэтому святой Иоанн Дамаскин говорит, что "*все (сотворенное) отстоит от Бога не местом, но природой*"[6]. Это бесконечное расстояние между Божественной и тварной природами никогда не исчезает, оно только, по словам протоиерея Г.Флоровского, как бы перекрывается безмерной любовью Божией[7], ибо лучи Божественной благодати пронизывают весь мир.
http://www.sedmitza.ru/text/430743.html

Православное богословие утверждает, что *Бог иноприроден миру* и проявляет себя в двух модусах бытия: сущности и энергии. Сущность его трансцендентна по отношению к земному миру, включая и мир духовный, поэтому его сущность непостижима для человека и открывается ему только в Библии. Энергия выражает сущность, и в мироздании Бог проявляет себя в своих действиях - нематериальных энергиях (слова, волеизъявления, озарение и т.п.). Божественные энергии пронизывают мир, сообщая ему свою творческую силу.
http://www.rae.ru/monographs/103-3575

Вообще, это очень сложная и изощренная система мысли. Можно, конечно, ее критиковать, но просто обидно видеть, когда буддисты опускаются до такой вот примитивной аргументации и самодовольно полагают, будто победа у них в кармане.

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011), Svarog (28.10.2011), Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Zom (28.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Шавырин (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Я слышал от некоторых буддистов, что буддизм - это наука. И якобы все-все можно доказать. Вот такая точка зрения меня и ставит в тупик. А с тем, что это религия - я полностью согласен.


Нет, конечно же не всё можно доказать на основании видимых (обычным человеком) фактов. Однако, не делается неких "сверх-мега" утверждений, которые именно что _противоречили_ бы наблюдаемому.

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Потому что мы нигде в мире ни на каком уровне не видим, чтобы это было бы не так.


А разве ненаблюдение чего-либо доказывает, что его нет?




> Как раз сможет. В рамках Тхеравады, по крайней мере, точно.


Ну так наверное и христианин сможет. В рамках христианского богословия. Я лишь имею в виду то, что все аргументы будут в итоге упираться в "Я верю, что это так". И у тех, и у других.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так и ваша логика не безупречна здесь. На основании ЧЕГО опять же вы считаете, будто _только лишь_ эта точка заставляет колесо вращаться? ,) Если так - то как я только сделаю колесо - оно должно сразу закрутиться, потому что 1) есть колесо 2) есть точка. А вот что-то не крутится.


Эта точка обусловливает саму ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ колеса крутиться. Значит, оказывает влияние. А сама при этом неизменна. Вот чудеса-то!

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Вообще, это очень сложная и изощренная система мысли. Можно, конечно, ее критиковать, но просто обидно видеть, когда буддисты опускаются до такой вот примитивной аргументации и самодовольно полагают, будто победа у них в кармане.


Целиком поддерживаю.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще, это очень сложная и изощренная система мысли. Можно, конечно, ее критиковать, но просто обидно видеть, когда буддисты опускаются до такой вот примитивной аргументации и самодовольно полагают, будто победа у них в кармане.


Спасибо за цитаты, в христианских концепциях я действительно почти нуль. 

Однако из них всё же выходит, что влияние на мир есть, оно видимо, к Богу можно обращаться, он услышит и т.д. - но при этом должен каким-то образом нарушаться причино-следственный закон и изменчивость. А вот это как раз наблюдаемое противоречие, так что это ВХОДИТ в противоречие с аргументом в первом посте. И как раз почему я и говорю, что в данном случае христиане не могут объяснить, на основании чего они так считают (ибо нет в природе таких вещей, которые бы наблюдались и подтверждали бы их "иноприродное")

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А кто сказал что оно умонепостижимое. Вполне себе умопостижимое.


Где в суттах сказано, что оно "вполне себе умопостижимое", т.е. -- доступное исчерпывающему концептуальному описанию, какого Вы потребовали от старцев?




> Я говорю не об описании (кстати, с описанием Ниббаны он вполне справлялся ,). А от её познавании умом и восприятием. А она познаётся, как видно из сутт ,)


Описания нирваны (а Вы потребовали именно описание), данные Буддой, могут отличаться от описаний состояния обожения, даваемых старцами, лишь словами, да и те во многом совпадут: блаженство, умиротворение, избавление от бремени, от страхов, от привязанности к миру и т.п. т.д.




> Давайте, объясните.


Так плоды ведь разные, что легко и очевидно устанавливается в реале. : ))

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А разве ненаблюдение чего-либо доказывает, что его нет?


Ещё раз - если мы говорим, что за пределами видимой вселенной есть красный шарик, то он может быть, может не быть - доказать не можем, аргументов строить не можем. Но если нам говорят, что красный шарик влияет на мир здесь-и-сейчас всюду и везде - то мы это можем проверить. Вот так и в сабже. Нигде в мире мы не видим "неизменной природы" и "влияния без изменения влияющего". А должны бы, если христиане правы.




> Ну так наверное и христианин сможет. В рамках христианского богословия. Я лишь имею в виду то, что все аргументы будут в итоге упираться в "Я верю, что это так". И у тех, и у других.


Нет, в буддизме всё наглядно и понятно, и природе не противоречит. Как то - неизменность некая. Ну не видится нигде эта неизменность.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Эта точка обусловливает саму ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ колеса крутиться. Значит, оказывает влияние. А сама при этом неизменна. Вот чудеса-то!


А может это обусловленное колесо обуславливает точку? ,)

----------


## Zom

> Где в суттах сказано, что оно "вполне себе умопостижимое", т.е. -- доступное исчерпывающему концептуальному описанию


Я не про концептуальное описание - а про познание умом и восприятием. А насчёт концептуального - "Ниббана - это спасительный остров" ,)




> Так плоды ведь разные, что легко и очевидно устанавливается в реале.


Я не про плоды, а про сам процесс. И там и там (в обоих случаях) задействовано сознание и восприятие, пусть и изменённое, не повседневное.

----------


## Gaurnar

> то мы это можем проверить.


Каким же образом?

----------


## До

Наш творец - _карма_. Примените эту логику к карме и посмотрите как сработает.

----------

Zom (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Каким же образом?


Наблюдением общих принципов. Если это повсеместно влияет на нашу жизнь, то должно наблюдаться.
Например. Кто-то говорит - существует вместе с законом тяготения (образно) закон анти-тяготения, и он тоже везде влияет на наш мир, и проявляется это так, что иногда камень бросаешь, а он улетает в космос. Если это закон вездесущен, он должен проявляется на всех уровнях. Но его не видно. Когда его не видно и нет никаких странных вещей, которые описывались бы или косвенно подтверждались бы этим законом - то тогда у нас нет оснований говорить, что этот закон есть. А если кто-то скажет - ЕСТЬ такие основания. То мы спросим его - на основании ЧЕГО вы так утверждаете? И ответить он не сможет (о чём Будда и говорит).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И как раз почему я и говорю, что в данном случае христиане не могут объяснить, на основании чего они так считают (ибо нет в природе таких вещей, которые бы наблюдались и подтверждали бы их "иноприродное")


Могут, могут. По крайней мере ничуть не хуже, чем буддисты - обосновать нирвану как цель. Противоречий и вопросов будет не больше и не меньше, а ровно столько же. Не стану здесь затевать дискуссию на эту тему, скажу только одно: на мой взгляд, мысль об иноприродности и непостижимости творца ничуть не хуже и не лучше мысли о безначальности сансары. Они друг друга стоят, эти мысли.

----------

Gaurnar (28.10.2011), Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Алексей Е (28.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> и природе не противоречит. Как то - неизменность некая. Ну не видится нигде эта неизменность.


Ну так в буддизме же тоже говориться о неизменности - о нирване.

----------


## Zom

> Могут, могут. По крайней мере ничуть не хуже, чем буддисты - обосновать нирвану как цель.


Так на основании ЧЕГО, ещё раз. На основании "ничего" по сути. Я ж не спорю, что обосновывать-то они могут. Да вот только не стоят ничего эти их обоснования.




> Ну так в буддизме же тоже говориться о неизменности - о нирване.


Но нигде не сказано что нирвана постоянно и непрерывно влияет на наш мир ,) (по крайней мере - так оно в ранних буддийских суттах).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наш творец - _карма_. Примените эту логику к карме и посмотрите как сработает.


В рамках системы - прекрасно работает, слов нет. Жаль только, что идея кармы не содержит идеи о происхождении кармы.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Юй Кан (28.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Наблюдением общих принципов. Если это повсеместно влияет на нашу жизнь, то должно наблюдаться.
> Например. Кто-то говорит - существует вместе с законом тяготения (образно) закон анти-тяготения, и он тоже везде влияет на наш мир, и проявляется это так, что иногда камень бросаешь, а он улетает в космос. Если это закон вездесущен, он должен проявляется на всех уровнях. Но его не видно. Когда его не видно и нет никаких странных вещей, которые описывались бы или косвенно подтверждались бы этим законом - то тогда у нас нет оснований говорить, что этот закон есть. А если кто-то скажет - ЕСТЬ такие основания. То мы спросим его - на основании ЧЕГО вы так утверждаете? И ответить он не сможет (о чём Будда и говорит).


Но у нас и нет оснований говорить, что закона нет. В конце концов, чтобы понять, имеет ли место воздействие некой силы, надо иметь с чем сравнивать. Т.е. мы должны увидеть "чистую" систему, без воздействующего на неё "красного шарика". А таковой у нас нет.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не про концептуальное описание - а про познание умом и восприятием. А насчёт концептуального - "Ниббана - это спасительный остров" ,)


Вы какого описания требовали у старцев? Именно вербального/концептуального. И оно, повторюсь, может отличаться по словам (часть из которых я и привёл), но не по сути.




> Я не про плоды, а про сам процесс. И там и там (в обоих случаях) задействовано сознание и восприятие, пусть и изменённое, не повседневное.


Если в одном случае плоды есть и они очевидны, а в другом их нет, то словами можно играть сколько угодно, меняя тезис и скипая ответы по сути, но -- "по делам[/плодам] их узнаете их".

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

> Но нигде не сказано что нирвана постоянно и непрерывно влияет на наш мир ,) (по крайней мере - так оно в ранних буддийских суттах).


Я об этом и не говорил. Я говорю о том, что в буддизме тоже говориться о вещах, ненаблюдаемых в природе. О нирване. Она противоречит природе, так как неизменна. 
Существование Бога-творца - идея того же уровня.

----------


## Zom

> Но у нас и нет оснований говорить, что закона нет.


А НУЖНЫ ЛИ нам эти основания? ,) Зачем нам вообще рассматривать то, чего нет? Фантазию если только развивать да время тратить. А жизнь уходит.




> Она противоречит природе, так как неизменна.


Ну почему же. Она как раз НЕ противоречит, ибо не влияет ни на что, в ней нет никаких движений, функций и так далее. А раз этого нет, то значит она неизменна. Вот если бы кто-то стал утверждать обратное - то тогда нам пришлось бы признать - да, она противоречит природе.

----------


## Алексей Е

> Эта точка обусловливает саму ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ колеса крутиться. Значит, оказывает влияние. А сама при этом неизменна. Вот чудеса-то!


так получается, точка тоже "в системе", а в ней нет ничего "постоянного".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако из них всё же выходит, что влияние на мир есть, оно видимо, к Богу можно обращаться, он услышит и т.д. - но при этом должен каким-то образом нарушаться причино-следственный закон и изменчивость.


Так он и нарушается, это причино-следственный закон. Наивно только полагать, будто эти изменения легко наблюдаемы или могут стать объектом научного эксперимента.
Можно указать разные виды нарушения причинности, на разных уровнях (моральном, социальном и т.д.), но первое из них - это само возникновение бытия из небытия.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> так получается, точка тоже "в системе", а в ней нет ничего "постоянного".


Это тонкий вопрос. Можно сказать, что и не в системе, поскольку не имеет протяженности. Ведь математическая точка в пространственном отношении - это, собственно, "ничто".
Но я хочу подчеркнуть, что приведенное рассуждение - не доказательство, а лишь образный пример.

----------

Алексей Е (28.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Жаль только, что идея кармы не содержит идеи о происхождении кармы.


А вот здесь, мне кажется, заключается одно из осовных отличий буддизма от остальных религий, в которых есть творец. Творец всегда подразумевает что есть какой-то смысл и цель творения. Карма же просто говорит как это все работает а не для чего это работает. Более того сама идея "начала" и "конца" в буддизме ставится под вопрос, как ограниченное восприятие через призму нашего существования.

----------

Алексей Е (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Карма же *просто говорит* как это все работает а не для чего это работает.


В общем-то правильно. И те, для кого этого "просто" достаточно, становятся буддистами. А кому недостаточно - христианами. )))
Но я не вижу здесь ни малейших оснований считать, что одни из них умнее, чем другие.

----------

AndyZ (28.10.2011), Алексей Е (28.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Шавырин (28.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Так он и нарушается, это причино-следственный закон. Наивно только полагать, будто эти изменения легко наблюдаемы или могут стать объектом научного эксперимента. Можно указать разные виды нарушения причинности, на разных уровнях (моральном, социальном и т.д.), но первое из них - это само возникновение бытия из небытия.


Так где нарушается? В фантазии если только. Ведь идёт речь о том, чего нет.

Здесь аналогичным же образом можно говорить и о наличии анти-гравитационного закона, благодаря которому камни в космос улетают (просто наука не видела да и вообще никто не видел - но говорят есть такое..))

----------


## До

> Творец всегда подразумевает что есть какой-то смысл и цель творения.


Потому что он _личность_, как человек, который не действует бесцельно. Целеполагание у нас жестко запрограммировано в сознании - абсолютный императив.




> Карма же просто говорит как это все работает а не для чего это работает.


Карма у нас, а мы люди, а значит у нас есть _целеполагание_. Следовательно, мы сами выбираем для чего это работает.
Хотим страдать - совершаем неблагие поступки.
Хотим счастья - совершаем благие посутпки.




> Более того сама идея "начала" и "конца" в буддизме ставится под вопрос, как ограниченное восприятие через призму нашего существования.


Не ставится под вопрос, а выносится за скобки.

----------

Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Zom (28.10.2011), Алексей Е (28.10.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Православное богословие утверждает, что *Бог иноприроден миру* и проявляет себя в двух модусах бытия: сущности и энергии. Сущность его трансцендентна по отношению к земному миру, включая и мир духовный, поэтому его сущность непостижима для человека и открывается ему только в Библии. Энергия выражает сущность, и в мироздании Бог проявляет себя в своих действиях - нематериальных энергиях (слова, волеизъявления, озарение и т.п.). Божественные энергии пронизывают мир, сообщая ему свою творческую силу.
> http://www.rae.ru/monographs/103-3575







> _Что касается природы Будды, мы рассматриваем три аспекта: сущность, приводу и энергию. Пустотная сущность означает, что у неё нет ни цвета, ни образа, ни формы. Она не существует ни в каком материальном виде. В ней нет ничего вещественного и осязаемого. Она пустотна, и эта пустотная сущность есть то, что мы называем нерождённой Дхармакаей._





> _Сущность, которая пустотна — это Дхармакая. Её светоносная или познающая природа — это Самбхогакая, а её беспрепятственное выражение, аспект её способности, энергии — Нирманакая. Эти три качества представляют собой нераздельное единство. Привести точный пример этому достаточно трудно, но можно сказать, что это как вода и её влажность, или пламя и его жар, которые невозможно разделить и которые являются неделимым единством_


http://spiritual.ru/lib/edmaham6.html

Прошу не принимать меня за представителя христианского лобби на БФ(этого еще не хватало-)),Сергей,я верно уловил ход Вашей мысли? )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей,я верно уловил ход Вашей мысли? )))


Да даже и не знаю, какая тут такая мысль особенная?
Я, собственно, лишь о тщетности попыток логического доказательства или опровержения метафизических сущностей и хотел сказать.
Кстати, в лице брахманизма буддизму, похоже, противостоял совершенно иной тип теологии, нежели та, что имеется в христианстве. Поэтому прямая трансляция привычной аргументации здесь бьет мимо цели. Только мало кто это может понять. Вот людям и кажется, что они что-то там такое опровергли. Но они опровергают совершенно иной объект, чем тот, который отстаивают их противники.
Ну и слава Богу, пусть кажется. Беды в этом нет особой. Просто смешно наблюдать.

----------

Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Алексей Е (29.10.2011), лесник (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Шавырин (29.10.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Да даже и не знаю, какая тут такая мысль особенная?.


Ну ,согласитесь,после вашей циататы параллели  напрашиваются сами собой.Причем,самые что ни на есть наипрямейшие.И я не мог не заострить тему ,сделав вид,будто их не существует вовсе.-)

Стесняться,кстати,нечего))).Наши тхеравадины всегда ставили знак равенства между христианством и ваджраяной.)))
Тем паче мы в тибетском разделе.)

Сразу оговорюсь,я этот знак равенства,безусловно,не ставлю.Ибо несмотря на ряд похожестей,способных ввести в заблуждение,вижу для себя немало принцпиальных отличий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну ,согласитесь,после вашей циататы параллели  напрашиваются сами собой.Причем,самые что ни на есть наипрямейшие.И я не мог не заострить тему ,сделав вид,будто их не существует вовсе.-)


Ну, ежели уж так говорить, то лично я считаю, что теисты гипостазируют трансцендентное (= высшее) Я, о котором прямо говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота. Вот по этой линии полемика с ними была бы вполне реальна и могла бы вестись на общем языке. Была б охота )))))
А насчет "трансцендентного Я", чтоб не быть обвиненным братьями по разуму в ереси и в надежде избежать публичного поругания, приведу цитату из Уттаратантры в переводе, сделанном под руководством Дзонсара Кенце Римпоче:

The [Dharmakaya] is purity, since its nature is pure and [even] the remaining imprints are fully removed.
*It is true self* (!!!!), since all conceptual elaboration in terms of self and non-self is totally stilled.

И Римпоче комментирует:

Dharmakaya is beyond the self that is imputed by extremists, and it is also beyond the selflessness is beyond selflessness that is imputed by the Shravakas and all the lower paths – by all paths, actually. *That is the transcendental self.* I feel like I’m teaching Purvamimasa or Vedanta right now!

Так что в самых верхах иерархии тибетского буддизма есть "еретики" поеретичнее вашего покорного слуги.

И кстати, вот что интересно: это ж все проповедано Майтреей, то есть буддой следующего эона. Из чего можно сделать вывод о том, с каким буддизмом мы встретимся в веке грядущем. Что бы там ни говорили последователи сарма о сутрах прямого и условного смысла.

----------

Vidyadhara (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> И Римпоче комментирует:
> 
> Dharmakaya is beyond the self that is imputed by extremists, and it is also beyond the selflessness is beyond selflessness that is imputed by the Shravakas and all the lower paths – by all paths, actually. *That is the transcendental self.* I feel like I’m teaching Purvamimasa or Vedanta right now!
> 
> Так что в самых верхах иерархии тибетского буддизма есть "еретики" поеретичнее вашего покорного слуги.


А  в чем ересь-то? В навешивании эпатажных ярлыков на традиционный взгляд Сакья, или Нингма, да?)




> И кстати, вот что интересно: это ж все проповедано Майтреей, то есть буддой следующего эона. Из чего можно сделать вывод о том, с каким буддизмом мы встретимся в веке грядущем. Что бы там ни говорили последователи сарма о сутрах прямого и условного смысла.


Так. Вот оно. В чем же ошибаются сарма?

----------


## Dondhup

Сергей, Вы могли бы перевести?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Dharmakaya is beyond the self that is imputed by extremists, and it is also beyond the selflessness is beyond selflessness that is imputed by the Shravakas and all the lower paths – by all paths, actually. That is the transcendental self. I feel like I’m teaching Purvamimasa or Vedanta right now!


Дхармакайя - не то "я", что принимается верящими в самосущее. И не та пустота, которую принимают Шраваки и все низшие (очевидно,  в контексте 9 путей Нингмы) пути (колесницы, имхо). А вообще-то, никакая пустота никаких из колесниц не является "Я". Такой вот я, запредельный всем определениям. И вот поэтому, у меня ощущение, что я проповедую какую -то дичайшую ересь по типу ранне- и средне-вековых индуистских школ!

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И кстати, вот что интересно: это ж все проповедано Майтреей, то есть буддой следующего эона. Из чего можно сделать вывод о том, с каким буддизмом мы встретимся в веке грядущем.


Осталось переименовать ХХС в ДМБ (Дацан Майтреи Бодхисаттвы). И фсё.

----------


## До

> И кстати, вот что интересно: это ж все проповедано Майтреей, то есть буддой следующего эона. Из чего можно сделать вывод о том, с каким буддизмом мы встретимся в веке грядущем. Что бы там ни говорили последователи сарма о сутрах прямого и условного смысла.


Что же с прасангиками станет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы могли бы перевести?


Уттаратантра
Эта [Дхармакая] есть чистота, поскольку ее природа чиста, и даже все остаточные отпечатки полностью устранены.
Это подлинная самость (bdag nyid), поскольку все концептуальные усложнения в понятиях самости и ее отсутствия полностью успокоены.

Дзонсар Кенце:
Дхармакая превыше самости, признаваемой приверженцами крайних воззрений, но также она и превыше отсутствия самости, проповедуемого Шраваками и последователями всех низших путей. Это трансцендентная самость. Кажется, я уже начал проповедовать вам учение Пурвамимамсы и Веданты!

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что же с прасангиками станет?


Гадание неуместно, одно можно сказать наверняка:
Если двуногие не осилят прасангику, наги с радостью примут ее обратно.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А  в чем ересь-то? В навешивании эпатажных ярлыков на традиционный взгляд Сакья, или Нингма, да?)


не понял, если честно. что за "эпатажный ярлык"?




> Так. Вот оно. В чем же ошибаются сарма?


Я разве сказал, что кто-то ошибается?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что же с прасангиками станет?


Вымрут как вид, исполнив свою историческую миссию.

----------

Vidyadhara (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> не понял, если честно. что за "эпатажный ярлык"?


Эпатажный ярлык- Пурвамиманса. Ведь можно сказать проще - "я"- которое бессмертное- обозначение тончайшего ума. И никакой Веданты.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В данном опровержении мне непонятна связь между непостоянством и зависимостью от причин, постоянством и невозможностью функционировать. Да, с точки зрения здравого смысла, т.е. если рассматривать Бога как мирской объект, подверженный тем же законам, что и обычные вещи, то это так. Но мне кажется, что христиане, к примеру, рассматривают Бога как некую внешнюю для нашего мира сущность, непостижимую для концептуального познания. Так же и буддистов, есть вещи, которые нельзя познать иначе, чем через прямое познание, вещи "вне представлений". К ним, если я не ошибаюсь, не пытаются применить подобные концептуальные суждения. Почему же это происходит при рассмотрении Бога-творца?


Анализ дхарм (признаков) подобен онтологическому анализу. Все дело в том, что в практике, мы можем отбрасывать всякие концепции, но это не значит, что мы отбрасываем при этом все концепции. Когда отброшено все - это уже нирвана. Когда мы практикуем глубоко праджняпарамиту, мы все глубже и глубже "не знаем". Но остается еще многое, перед чем мы оказываемся знающими, убежденными, что нечто - вот так и не иначе. Когда откидывается что-то этакое, обнаруживается, что это имеет возникновение и прекращение как совокупность признаков распознавания (совокупность дхарм), мы совершаем прорыв к истинной реальности - пустоте. 

Теперь как такой анализ применяется к идее некоего бога-творца, не состоящего целиком из всего сотворенного, стоящего за пределами творения.
Смотрите. Мы говорим "Бог". Это некое онтологическое понятие, требующее рассмотрения. Если это не входит в сотворенное богом, то есть он за пределами сотворенного мира, значит либо этот бог обитает в другой реальности (аналог - матрица) и в той реальности имеет некоторое устройство, и вся разница между той реальностью и этой лишь в том, что эти реальности имеют разрывную онтологию (связь признаков). Но это не лишает Бога сотворенности в той, божественной реальности, то есть он все равно зависим от каких-то факторов и введение такого Бога не решает самого философского вопроса первоначала. Никакие иерархия таких богов не дает окончательного ответа. Все равно остается вопрос возникновения первичной реальности.

Если же Бог является какой-то первичной дхармой, это значит, что такая дхарма либо неизменна, либо охватывает собой все, то есть является метаобобщением - "бог есть все". 
Иначе говоря, первичная онтология (пустота) обозначается как "бог". Далее начинается структурирование этой пустоты. Появляется признак безвидного пространства, признак духа, веющего в этом пространстве (т.е. отделение духа от пространства), появляется функция этого духа - пространство разделяется на свет и тьму, твердь и хлябь и т.д. И тогда Бог - это все мироустройство в целом. Куда ни ткни - все Бог, и нет ни одной подсущности, которая бы являлась именно Богом в смысле большем, чем исходная пустая онтология, или большем, чем любая другая подсущность.

Нужно лишь правильно понимать, что доказывается не нечто абстрактное, а это вполне конкретный, дхармический метод, более известный в современном мире, как метод онтологический, метод структурирования.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Могут, могут. По крайней мере ничуть не хуже, чем буддисты - обосновать нирвану как цель. Противоречий и вопросов будет не больше и не меньше, а ровно столько же. Не стану здесь затевать дискуссию на эту тему, скажу только одно: на мой взгляд, мысль об иноприродности и непостижимости творца ничуть не хуже и не лучше мысли о безначальности сансары. Они друг друга стоят, эти мысли.


Не стоят друг-друга. Безначальность сансары - имеет вполне простую метафору. Вот есть поле. Кто-то прошел по полю - появились следы. Кто-то идет по полю - видит следы и начинает идти по этим следам. Появляется тропинка. Почему тропинка появилась именно здесь и именно так? Да ни почему. Так сложилось. Татхата. Могло сложиться изначально иначе. Это не имеет значения. Все миры сансары охватывают все разнообразие этой изначальной таковости. Самое главное, что все так и продолжает случаться. Татхагата.
Мы лишь подмечаем закономерности, в форме взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не стоят друг-друга. Безначальность сансары - имеет вполне простую метафору. Вот есть поле.


СтОят, стОят.
В любом случае Вы свою метафору начинаете со слова "есть". А дальше говорите  некоем безличном "поле". Это Ваше собственное предпочтение, просто Вам больше нравится безличное. А кому-то больше нравится личное, и он говорит "Вот есть Бог". В принципе с т.зр. содержательности умопостроений разницы никакой. И то и другое приходится постулировать как безначальное.

----------

Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Юй Кан (29.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не стоят друг-друга. Безначальность сансары - имеет вполне простую метафору. Вот есть поле. Кто-то прошел по полю - появились следы. Кто-то идет по полю - видит следы и начинает идти по этим следам. Появляется тропинка. Почему тропинка появилась именно здесь и именно так? Да ни почему. Так сложилось. Татхата. Могло сложиться изначально иначе. Это не имеет значения. Все миры сансары охватывают все разнообразие этой изначальной таковости. Самое главное, что все так и продолжает случаться. Татхагата.
> Мы лишь подмечаем закономерности, в форме взаимозависимого возникновения.





> *«Таковость» означает не просто реальность, к которой неприменимы схемы рассудка, но полную непричастность к ним, прежде всего к субъектно-объектной структуре познания, и их, в свою очередь, нерелевантность в применении к ней [...].* Приближение к «таковости» рассматривается как высший результат познания вещей, который постигается только через интуицию (нирвикальпака), которой наделены носители «сверхмирного знания» (локоттара-джняна). По одной из аналогий, конструирование рассудка, стимулируемое ветрами неведения (авидья), подобно волнам на море; когда неведение прекращается, волны ума успокаиваются и вещи остаются такими, «как они есть».


Т.о., уже хоть как-то усвоившим различие терминов "Татхата" и "Татхагата" следует продолжать вникать, вникать и ещё раз вникать в значение термина "Татхата", дабы избегать его несуразного использования в собственных умопостроениях.

----------


## Won Soeng

> СтОят, стОят.
> В любом случае Вы свою метафору начинаете со слова "есть". А дальше говорите  некоем безличном "поле". Это Ваше собственное предпочтение, просто Вам больше нравится безличное. А кому-то больше нравится личное, и он говорит "Вот есть Бог". В принципе с т.зр. содержательности умопостроений разницы никакой. И то и другое приходится постулировать как безначальное.


Метафора приводится для примера, чтобы ум, привязанный к внешней основе чувственного мог понять хоть как-то идею. Потому что понять идею пустоты сознание кама-локи не может. Необходимо достижение хотя бы рупадхьяны.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.о., уже хоть как-то усвоившим различие терминов "Татхата" и "Татхагата" следует продолжать вникать, вникать и ещё раз вникать в значение термина "Татхата", дабы избегать его несуразного использования в собственных умопостроениях.


Юй Кан, продолжайте вникать, конечно же. И не забывайте причины того, по которым Вам не нравится, когда Вами командуют. Вы сами любите навязчиво указывать, кому и что следует. Разберитесь в своих чувствах и следуйте хотя бы своим же наставлениям. Вникайте. Цитата, которую Вы привели, мне вполне очевидна и ни на мгновение не противоречит применяемому мной смыслу. Если Вы обнаруживаете какую-то разницу - вникайте еще.

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.10.2011), Bob (29.10.2011), Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, продолжайте вникать, конечно же. И не забывайте причины того, по которым Вам не нравится, когда Вами командуют. Вы сами любите навязчиво указывать, кому и что следует. Разберитесь в своих чувствах и следуйте хотя бы своим же наставлениям. Вникайте. Цитата, которую Вы привели, мне вполне очевидна и ни на мгновение не противоречит применяемому мной смыслу. Если Вы обнаруживаете какую-то разницу - вникайте еще.


Примитивное проективно-защитное "сам дурак", да ещё в контексте разговора о понятии "Татхата", а не о личностях оппонентов -- ни на мгновение не аргумент... %)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Метафора приводится для примера, чтобы ум, привязанный к внешней основе чувственного мог понять хоть как-то идею. Потому что понять идею пустоты сознание кама-локи не может. Необходимо достижение хотя бы рупадхьяны.


Все равно непонятно, почему через метафору "поля" идею пустоты понять проще, нежели через идею личного бога. М.б. это именно Вам приятнее понимать в таких метафорах. Но зачем же выдавать собственные предпочтения за неоспоримую истину?
Это во-первых. А во-вторых, мы же вообще не о том говорили. Речь шла о происхождении, об истоке. У Вас какое-то безначальное "поле", у кого-то - безначальный "Бог". Одно другого стоит на мой взгляд.

----------


## Антип Байда

> СтОят, стОят.
> В любом случае Вы свою метафору начинаете со слова "есть". А дальше говорите  некоем безличном "поле". Это Ваше собственное предпочтение, просто Вам больше нравится безличное. А кому-то больше нравится личное, и он говорит "Вот есть Бог". В принципе с т.зр. содержательности умопостроений разницы никакой. И то и другое приходится постулировать как безначальное.


Все станет несколько бодрее, если вспомнить про пустотность безначальной сантаны.
Стоят ли друг друга идеи безначальности  Бога и безначальности пустой сантаны?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все станет несколько бодрее, если вспомнить про пустотность безначальной сантаны.
> Стоят ли друг друга идеи безначальности  Бога и безначальности пустой сантаны?


Дык ведь у настоящих-то теистов Бог тоже ж пуст от свойств и определений. Ну прям чисто как дхармакая в жентонге.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Дык ведь у настоящих-то теистов Бог тоже ж пуст от свойств и определений. Ну прям чисто как дхармакая в жентонге.


Нет. Бог не пуст от, например, любви к тварям.
А я ведь про пустоту от самобытия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Дык ведь у настоящих-то теистов Бог тоже ж пуст от свойств и определений. Ну прям чисто как дхармакая в жентонге.


Дхармакайя миров не создает, и живых существ то же? А Бог насколько  понимаю непознаваемый Абсолют, который все создает с точки зрения теистов. В христианстве говорить что христианин может достичь состояния Бога - ересь. В буддизме все живых существа могут стать буддами.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В христианстве говорить что христианин может достичь состояния Бога - ересь.


Исихасты, правда, занимаются обожением.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Примитивное проективно-защитное "сам дурак", да ещё в контексте разговора о понятии "Татхата", а не о личностях оппонентов -- ни на мгновение не аргумент... %)


Можете не продолжать.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Бог не пуст от, например, любви к тварям.


Сам по себе - пуст, конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии. С т.зр. сущности, природы и энергии Бог в описании христианского богословия во всем подобен Дхармакае: сущность - пустота, природа - ясность, энергия - любовь и сострадание.
но мы опять же отвлеклись. Речь ведь шла о происхождении. И главный "опровергающий" тезис состоит в том, что абсолютное не может производить следствий. Но при этом, обратите внимание, эта "невозможность" нисколько не смущает буддистов-махамадхьямиков когда речь заходит о "природе ума" = "татхагатагарбхе", которая точно так же абсолютна и чиста, но при этом каким-то образом умудряется производить нечистые явления сансары.

Я, собственно, не отстаиваю ничью правоту. Я лишь против того, чтобы считать недоказуемое доказанным.

----------

Wyrd (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Сам по себе - пуст, конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии."
Традиция же не сохранилась, а трактовать можно по разному.
"И главный "опровергающий" тезис состоит в том, что абсолютное не может производить следствий. Но при этом, обратите внимание, эта "невозможность" нисколько не смущает буддистов-махамадхьямиков когда речь заходит о "природе ума" = "татхагатагарбхе", которая точно так же абсолютна и чиста, но при этом каким-то образом умудряется производить нечистые явления сансары."
Насколько я помню с т.х. мадхьямика-просангики она еще пуста от самосущсноти, т.е Абсолюта по сути нет.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

Маслишка в огонь )))

Бога нет, если есть природа - доказывает Вассерман 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGwtfj7Xh5w

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакайя миров не создает, и живых существ то же? А Бог насколько  понимаю непознаваемый Абсолют, *который все создает*


Поставьте на место "создает" - "является причиной", и будет то же самое.




> В христианстве говорить что христианин может достичь состояния Бога - ересь.


Не думаю, что мы с Вами можем достаточно компетентно обсуждать это чрезвычайно сложный вопрос. Слыхали такой термин, "обожение"? Причем эта тема идет еще с Ветхого завета, где в псалме говорится: "Я сказал вам: вы - боги, и сыны Всевышнего все вы".
Сходства здесь гораздо больше, чем обычно полагают несведущие люди.




> В буддизме все живых существа могут стать буддами.


Ну да, мне это тоже больше нравится. Поэтому я и буддист.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насколько я помню с т.х. мадхьямика-просангики она еще пуста от самосущсноти, т.е Абсолюта по сути нет.


А с точки зрения махамадхьямики линии Шантаракшиты только Абсолют-то как раз и есть по сути. А всего остального - нет.
У Лонгченпы много чего интересного сказано на эту тему.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Сам по себе - пуст, конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии. С т.зр. сущности, природы и энергии Бог в описании христианского богословия во всем подобен Дхармакае: сущность - пустота, природа - ясность, энергия - любовь и сострадание.


О какой пустоте ведется речь в апофатическом богословии- пустоте йогачары, йогачары сватантрики, прасангики? Иной какой-то? Или всех вместе?

----------


## Dondhup

"Поставьте на место "создает" - "является причиной", и будет то же самое."
Наша Дхармакая не являеться причиной других живых существ?


"Не думаю, что мы с Вами можем достаточно компетентно обсуждать это чрезвычайно сложный вопрос. Слыхали такой термин, "обожение"? Причем эта тема идет еще с Ветхого завета, где в псалме говорится: "Я сказал вам: вы - боги, и сына Всевышнего все вы".
Сходства здесь гораздо больше, чем обычно полагают несведущие люди."
Мы на БФ можем дискуссировать об этом сколько угодно, но в церкви- ни в католической, ни в православной, ни в армянской в этого однозначно не притимут.

"Ну да, мне это тоже больше нравится. Поэтому я и буддист."
Строго говоря мы должны стремиться к непосредственному восприятию реальности нравиться нам этого или нет  :Smilie:  Но мне то ж нравиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О какой пустоте ведется речь в апофатическом богословии- пустоте йогачары, йогачары сватантрики, прасангики? Иной какой-то? Или всех вместе?


Ну, знаете, на таком уровне анализом я никогда не занимался. Я лишь указываю на факты типологического сходства между системами. А с подробностями, у кого есть досуг, может разобраться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сам по себе - пуст, конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии. С т.зр. сущности, природы и энергии Бог в описании христианского богословия во всем подобен Дхармакае: сущность - пустота, природа - ясность, энергия - любовь и сострадание.
> но мы опять же отвлеклись. Речь ведь шла о происхождении. И главный "опровергающий" тезис состоит в том, что абсолютное не может производить следствий. Но при этом, обратите внимание, эта "невозможность" нисколько не смущает буддистов-махамадхьямиков когда речь заходит о "природе ума" = "татхагатагарбхе", которая точно так же абсолютна и чиста, но при этом каким-то образом умудряется производить нечистые явления сансары.
> 
> Я, собственно, не отстаиваю ничью правоту. Я лишь против того, чтобы считать недоказуемое доказанным.


Да в общем-то не нужно преуменьшать самые разнообразные традиции. Философия и практика христианства весьма глубоки, несомненно. Глубину другого каждый меряет по доступной самому себе глубине.

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Sforza

> Исихасты, правда, занимаются обожением.


Вот тут,как мне представляется ,"собака  и порылась".)))

Где та грань,за которой практик,достигший серьезного уровня,слившись с "божественными энергиями",отбрасывает идею этого самого Бога.Отбрасывает ли он ее?Способен ли он на это?Являлась ли она для него "искусным методом",средством, костылями,так называемыми,или он продолжает за нее цепляться?Происходит ли понимание собственной природы в буддийском ее смысле("пустоте йогачары, йогачары сватантрики, прасангики "-)))А если происходит,тогда его уже невозможно называть христианином.Таковым он уже не может являться...Вопросы,вопросы.

----------

Caddy (29.10.2011), Lungrig (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наша Дхармакая не являеться причиной других живых существ?


Нет, не является. И это, насколько я понимаю, главное отличие. Все отдельные индивидуальные потоки ума в буддизме - независимые, безначальные и несозданные.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Отбрасывает ли он ее?Способен ли он на это?


Мне кажется, не отбрасывает. И поэтому я считаю буддизм наивысшим учением, превосходящим все другие  :Smilie:

----------


## Sforza

> Вот тут,как мне представляется ,"собака  и порылась".)))
> 
> Где та грань,за которой практик,достигший серьезного уровня,слившись с "божественными энергиями",отбрасывает идею этого самого Бога.Отбрасывает ли он ее?Способен ли он на это?Являлась ли она для него "искусным методом",средством, костылями,так называемыми,или он продолжает за нее цепляться?Происходит ли понимание собственной природы в буддийском ее смысле("пустоте йогачары, йогачары сватантрики, прасангики "-)))А если происходит,тогда его уже невозможно называть христианином.Таковым он уже не может являться...Вопросы,вопросы.





> Сам по себе - пуст, конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии.


Сергей.пропустил ваш пост.Не могли бы ссылочку для ознакомления в общих чертах..Весьма любопытно.


Кое -что сам нашел:




> Согласно св. Дионисию, будучи выше всякого тварного бытия, Бог недоступен не только для чувственного, но и для умственного познания. Возвышаясь над всякой тварной сущностью, Он «существует пресущественно».
> 
> Прежде всего Бог изъят из пространственно-временной метрики тварного мира. Он бесформен и безoбразен. Являясь Причиной всего чувственно познаваемого, Пресвятая Троица не есть тело, «не имеет ни образа, ни вида, ни качества, или количества, или величины; на каком-то месте не пребывает, невидима, чувственного осязания не имеет; не воспринимает и воспринимаемой не является». Триипостасному Богу не присущи качества материи, Он не имеет «ни изменения, ни тления, ни разделения, ни лишения, ни излияния, и ничего другого из чувственного».
> 
> Но Бог также несопоставим и с созданным Им Самим умопостигаемым миром. Он не есть тварная душа или ум, лишен человеческой мысли или слова, «не число, и не порядок, не величина и не малость, не равенство и не неравенство, не подобие и не отличие…». К Богу не применимы ни утверждение, ни отрицание, о Нем в собственном смысле даже нельзя утверждать, что Он существует. Как пребывающий за пределами всякой тварной сущности и бытия, Он, в конечном счете, безымянен и есть «само небытие».


Да подобными терминами Будда нирвану описывал.Сплошные отрицания.)))Что же за Бог такой получается?Это ли карающий ветхозаветный Иегова,Бог-Отец?)))

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можете не продолжать.


Да почему ж, чуть разговор о понятии "Татхата" ("Татхагата" -- пока не обсуждалась), а не о ком-то лично, уверенном, *вопреки не только процитированной статье, но и базовым текстам*, в том, будто "Так сложилось. Татхата" + "Самое главное, что все так и продолжает случаться. Татхагата", сразу -- "сам дурак", а потом ещё и "не продолжать"?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... сразу -- "сам дурак", а потом ещё и "не продолжать"?


 Было еще "вникай дурак". А "сам дурак" уже было ответом на это.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну, знаете, на таком уровне анализом я никогда не занимался. Я лишь указываю на факты типологического сходства между системами. А с подробностями, у кого есть досуг, может разобраться.


ТОгда внесем ремарки в пред пост.



> Сам по себе - пуст,


НЕясно от чего



> конечно, и это прямо утверждается в апофатическом богословии.


Прямо утверждается неясно что



> С т.зр. сущности, природы и энергии Бог в описании христианского богословия во всем подобен Дхармакае: сущность - пустота, природа - ясность, энергия - любовь и сострадание.


В свете вышесказанного о подобии пока-что обоснованно можно говорить только на уровне порядка слов. Вы согласны?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да почему ж, чуть разговор о понятии "Татхата" ("Татхагата" -- пока не обсуждалась), а не о ком-то лично, уверенном, *вопреки не только процитированной статье, но и базовым текстам*, в том, будто "Так сложилось. Татхата" + "Самое главное, что все так и продолжает случаться. Татхагата", сразу -- "сам дурак", а потом ещё и "не продолжать"?


Разберитесь в себе, не будет лишних претензий к другим. Никаких "вопреки статье" нет, если Вам так видится, работайте над этим противоречием. Татхата - буквально - так случилось. Татхагата - буквально - так происходит. Но Вам непременно нужно что-то доказать, что раз Вам непонятно, то и никому не должно быть понятно. Раз Вам сложно, значит кто-то другой обязательно упрощает. Разберитесь в себе - не приставайте к людям  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (05.01.2022)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Татхата - буквально - так случилось. Татхагата - буквально - так происходит.


Откуда взяты Вами такие буквальные значения?

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С т.зр. сущности, природы и энергии Бог в описании христианского богословия во всем подобен Дхармакае: сущность - пустота, природа - ясность, энергия - любовь и сострадание.


Бог в христианстве - это прежде всего Творец, первопричина. И как бы христианское богословие не пыталось описать его сущность (на эту тему действительно можно понапридумывать чего угодно, что логически сложно будет опровергнуть, ибо это тоже самое, что спорить на счёт формы рога розового единогрога, который является объектом веры),  но основной посыл этой концепции заключён в признании существования верховного существа, личности, не имеющей начала, однако являющегося первопричиной жизни других существ. Таким образом, описание христинаского Бога больше соответсвует описанию например Маха Брахмы, а не Дхармакае ):

Эпитеты Маха Брахмы таковы: «Брахма, Великий Брахма, Победитель, Непобеждённый, Всевидящий, Всемогущий, Бог, Создатель, Правитель, Повелитель, Отец Всего Что Было и Будет». Согласно Брахмаджала сутте (ДН 1), Маха Брахма - существо, которое пало из мира Дэвов Великого Плода из-за исчерпания благой каммы и первым появилось в Мире Великого Брахмы. Забыв о прошлом своём существовании, этот брахма считает, что возник в мире без причины. Те существа, которые пали из его мира и родились людьми, могут вспомнить своё прошлое рождение в этом мире Брахмы, и могут на основании этого считать, что он является Творцом Мира.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/brahma.htm




> но мы опять же отвлеклись. Речь ведь шла о происхождении. И главный "опровергающий" тезис состоит в том, что абсолютное не может производить следствий. Но при этом, обратите внимание, эта "невозможность" нисколько не смущает буддистов-махамадхьямиков когда речь заходит о "природе ума" = "татхагатагарбхе", которая точно так же абсолютна и чиста, но при этом каким-то образом умудряется производить нечистые явления сансары.


Прям таки производит, в прямом смысле этого слова, аки Бог-творец?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Откуда взяты Вами такие буквальные значения?


Личное мнение, я не уделяю внимания запоминанию источников, мне куда важнее, помогает ли мне полученная информации в понимании происхождения и работы ума.
Кстати, по правилам, пока не приводится конкретная цитата (дословная) речь идет о личном мнении. То же касается личных переводов текстов. Вы забыли правила форума?
Или для Вас это столь уму непостижимо? Если это противоречит каким-то другим, авторитетным для Вас источникам - с удовольствием узнаю о них

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прям таки производит, в прямом смысле этого слова, аки Бог-творец?


Я не знаю, что для вас значит "производить в прямом смысле".
Но вообще-то изначальный ум именно производит феноменальный мир, причем "из ничего". Ведь в истинном смысле все есть пустота... )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей.пропустил ваш пост.Не могли бы ссылочку для ознакомления в общих чертах..Весьма любопытно.


http://www.wco.ru/biblio/books/lossk1/Main.htm
Довольно известная работа. Не бог весть что, но в качестве обзорной сгодится.

----------

Sforza (29.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не знаю, что для вас значит "производить в прямом смысле".
> Но вообще-то изначальный ум именно производит феноменальный мир, причем "из ничего". Ведь в истинном смысле все есть пустота... )))))


Существование феноменального мира обусловлено неведением, которое с безначальных времён и является причиной непрестанности жизни. Изначальный ум ничего не производит. Татхагатагарбха- это потенциальная возможность прекратить имеющееся неведение, которая есть у каждого живого существа.

----------


## Sforza

> http://www.wco.ru/biblio/books/lossk1/Main.htm
> Довольно известная работа. Не бог весть что, но в качестве обзорной сгодится.


Сергей,спасибо,конечно,за ссылку,но я не выдержал уже на Троице.))))




> TriaV (три) - это "наименование соединяет то, что соединено по естеству, и не дозволяет, чтобы с распадением числа разрушилось неразрушимое" [59], говорит святой Григорий Богослов. Два - число разделяющее, три - число, превосходящее разделение: единое и множественное оказываются собранными и вписанными в Троицу: "Когда я называю Бога, я называю Отца, Сына и Святого Духа. Не потому, что я предполагаю, что Божество рассеяно - это значило бы вернуться к путанице ложных богов; и не потому, чтобы я считал Божество собранным воедино - это значило бы Его обеднить. Итак, я не хочу впадать в иудейство ради Божественного единодержавия, ни в эллинство, из-за множества богов" [60]. Святой Григорий Богослов не пытается оправдать Троичность Лиц перед человеческим разумом; он просто указывает на недостаточность любого числа, кроме числа "три". Однако напрашивается вопрос: приложимо ли понятие числа к Богу и не подчиняем ли мы таким образом Божество одному из внешних определений, одной из категорий, свойственных нашему мышлению, а именно категории числа три? Святой Василий Великий так отвечает на это возражение: "Мы не ведем счет, переходя от одного до множественности путем прибавления, говоря один, два, три, или первый, второй, третий, ибо "Я первый и Я последний, и кроме Меня нет Бога" (Ис. 44, 6). Никогда до сего дня не говорили: "второй Бог", но, поклоняясь Богу от Бога, исповедуя различие Ипостасей, без разделения природы на множественность, мы остаемся при единоначалии" [61]. Иными словами, речь идет здесь не о материальном числе, которое служит для счета и ни в какой мере не приложимо к области духовной, в которой нет количественного возрастания. В частности, когда это число относится к нераздельно соединенным Божественным Ипостасям, совокупность которых ("сумма", если выражаться не совсем подходящим языком) всегда равна только единице (3 = 1), тройственное число не является количеством, как мы это обычно понимаем: оно обозначает в Божестве неизреченный Его порядок.



Христианское богословие ломает мне моск.)))Дабы всерьез воспринимать подобные умозаключения,воистину,нужно веровать.)))А я без улыбки не могу читать-).ИМХО,напрасная трата времени.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Христианское богословие ломает мне моск.)))Дабы всерьез воспринимать подобные умозаключения,воистину,нужно веровать.)))А я без улыбки не могу читать-).ИМХО,напрасная трата времени.


Ну вот, видите? И правильно. А у них то же самое с буддизмом. Я же говорю: истина - это вопрос личных предпочтений, не более того.

----------

Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (30.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Личное мнение, я не уделяю внимания запоминанию источников, мне куда важнее, помогает ли мне полученная информации в понимании происхождения и работы ума.


Ч.т.д.: источников Вы попросту не знаете или не помните, а словарями по-прежнему, мягко говоря, не злоупотребляете, вольно фантазируя по поводу терминов, как на ум взбредёт, да ещё выдавая свои фантазии за некое "буквальное значение".




> Если это противоречит каким-то другим, авторитетным для Вас источникам - с удовольствием узнаю о них


Приведённые Вами лично-мненные "буквальные значения" терминов "Татхата" и "Татхагата" противоречит практически всем авторитетным буддийским источникам (начиная, скажем, с Калака-сутты, уж не говоря о Ланкаватаре...) в чём можно убедиться быстро и самостоятельно: Гугл --> "искомый термин". Или -- здесь, где есть и цитаты, и ссылки, и *буквальный перевод*, и контекстный анализ, в т.ч., термина "Татхагата" и где сами же Вы давали пусть вольное и просторное/многословное : ), но куда менее "фантазийное", чем сейчас, определение "Татхаты".

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существование феноменального мира обусловлено неведением, которое с безначальных времён и является причиной непрестанности жизни.


Проще говоря: неведомо что началось неизвестно когда и непонятно почему. А вопрос "зачем?" мы и вовсе выносим за скобки как совершенно праздный.




> Изначальный ум ничего не производит.


Может, его и нету вовсе?




> Татхагатагарбха- это потенциальная возможность


Это одна из трактовок, но не единственная.

----------


## Sforza

> Ну вот, видите? И правильно. А у них то же самое с буддизмом. Я же говорю: истина - это вопрос личных предпочтений, не более того.


А я сейчас не об истине,я  вообще-то о казуистике .)))Вот где вопрос личных предпочтений,не более того.-)

Засим удаляюсь из темы.С уважением.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Усматривая попытку в данной теме провести некие параллели между исихазмом и буддизмом, взяв за основу утверждение о том, что форма - есть пустота, с позиции исихазма мне всё же явно не достаёт доводов в пользу того, что пустота - есть форма.

----------


## Антип Байда

Сергей Хос, вы заявили равенство Дхармы и не - дхармы по некоему параметру. Я ужас как хочу просветиться на этот счет поподробнее. Если хотите, могу продублировать предыдущий  пост с вопросами, чтоб вам не искать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, вы заявили равенство Дхармы и не - дхармы по некоему параметру. Я ужас как хочу просветиться на этот счет поподробнее. Если хотите, могу продублировать предыдущий  пост с вопросами, чтоб вам не искать.


Вы что ли про это? я вообще тут ни слова не понял, честно говоря.
И ваше инквизиторское "вы заявили" тоже довольно странно звучит. мне в таком тоне, знаете ли, разговаривать как-то не с руки.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы что ли про это? я вообще тут ни слова не понял, честно говоря.
> И ваше инквизиторское "вы заявили" тоже довольно странно звучит. мне в таком тоне, знаете ли, разговаривать как-то не с руки.


Сергей Хос, ни возвышения заявляющего, ни его унижения в посте не было. Так в чем же вы меня упрекаете? В том, что я возвысил вас, или в обратном?) Ладно, шутки в сторону,  ближе к делу:

*Считаете ли вы разумным утверждать равенство Дхармы и не- дхармы по параметру пустотности, не определяя этот самый параметр?*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Считаете ли вы разумным утверждать равенство Дхармы и не- дхармы по параметру пустотности


В смысле, что Дхарма столь же пустотна, как и не-дхарма? ну наверное можно и так сказать...
Только к чему вы это никак в толк не возьму.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В смысле, что Дхарма столь же пустотна, как и не-дхарма? ну наверное можно и так сказать...


Нет, в смысле, что надо сначала определить пустотность,  а потом уже обнаруживать ее в небуддийских воззрениях. Вот вы утверждали пустотность Бога, например?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот вы утверждали пустотность Бога, например?)


Да ну, куда уж мне утверждать что-то про Бога? это богословие исихазма утверждает Его пустотность. С них и спрос.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да ну, куда уж мне утверждать что-то про Бога? это богословие исихазма утверждает Его пустотность. С них и спрос.


Вам известно, какую именно пустотность они утверждают?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам известно, какую именно пустотность они утверждают?


а какие бывают?

----------


## Антип Байда

> а какие бывают?


О, вы правда не в курсе?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О, вы правда не в курсе?)


ну вроде как 4 в основной и 16 в расширенной матрике. а что?

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну вроде как 4 в основной и 16 в расширенной матрике. а что?


Пустотность от чего утверждается в 4-х и 16-ти соотвественно?

----------


## Антип Байда

Основательно подумав, переформулирую вопрос:
Какую именно из известных вам пустотностей утверждают исихасты, (и каббалисты, и суффии, на всякий случай)
?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Возможно, это не жентонг и не рантонг, а какой-то третий вид пустоты...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Возможно, это не жентонг и не рантонг, а какой-то третий вид пустоты...


Сергей, поскольку вы явно не хотите нисходить до ответа на мой вопрос, то я попытаю счастья в гадании, а вас попрошу лишь утвердить или опровергнуть результат такового:
*Вы не знаете, пустоту от чего утверждают вышеуказанные.*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, поскольку вы явно не хотите нисходить до ответа на мой вопрос, то я попытаю счастья в гадании, а вас попрошу лишь утвердить или опровергнуть результат такового:
> *Вы не знаете, пустоту от чего утверждают вышеуказанные.*


Ну, пожалуй, догадываюсь: чистую сущность, запредельную категориям "порок" и "добродетель", а также утверждениям и отрицаниям.
Похоже, что так.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну, пожалуй, догадываюсь: чистую сущность, запредельную категориям "порок" и "добродетель", а также утверждениям и отрицаниям.
> Похоже, что так.


Если вы догадываетесь, означает ли это, что вы знаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вы догадываетесь, означает ли это, что вы знаете?


Если я догадываюсь, это означает, что я догадываюсь. Но именно так вроде получается по некоторым формулировкам.

----------


## Антип Байда

Даже не так...
Вот как: зачем утверждать равенство того, что вам известно, с тем, о чем вы догадываетесь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже не так... Вот как: зачем утверждать равенство того, что вам известно, с тем, о чем вы догадываетесь?


Ну, это слишком сильно сказано. Я усматриваю типологическое сходство. А чтобы утверждать равенство или неравенство надобно иметь силу суждения и восприятия, каковой ни у меня, ни, думаю, у вас не имеется.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну, это слишком сильно сказано. Я усматриваю типологическое сходство. А чтобы утверждать равенство или неравенство надобно иметь силу суждения и восприятия, каковой ни у меня, ни, думаю, у вас не имеется.


Так ведь и типологического сходства нельзя утверждать, не имея зная, от чего пуст Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь и типологического сходства нельзя утверждать, не имея зная, от чего пуст Бог.


Кажется, с т.зр. апофатики, пуст от всего, кроме Самого Себя. )))
То есть от любых словесно обозначаемых признаков и категорий, но также и от всех возможных несовершенств.
Но также это сущность, обладающая (в себе самой) характеристиками всех благих качеств.
Как-то вроде примерно так.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кажется, с т.зр. апофатики, пуст от всего, кроме Самого Себя. )))
> То есть от любых словесно обозначаемых признаков и категорий, но также и от всех возможных несовершенств.
> Но также это сущность, обладающая (в себе самой) характеристиками всех благих качеств.
> Как-то вроде примерно так.


Разве характеристики благих качеств не есть частный случай словесно обозначаемых признаков?

----------


## Юй Кан

В одном из телеинтервью ироничный актёр Евгений Весник как-то рассказал о своей встрече с батюшкой, своим духовником и настоятелем церкви в его родной деревне. Сидели они, выпивали, говорили за жизнь...

“И в конце я его спросил:
— Ну так, батюшка, все-таки: бог — есть или нет?
Он долго молчал, глаза вот так вот опускал и, наконец, сурово поднял взгляд и сказал:
— Не твое это дело!!!”

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве характеристики благих качеств не есть частный случай словесно обозначаемых признаков?


Мы по общим правилам играем, или как? В буддизме же говорится, что Сугатагарбха пуста от словесных обозначений и собственных признаков, но в то же время [сама в себе] есть полнота благих гун.
Почему же иссихастам нельзя утверждать то же самое про своего Бога?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Занимательная логика - нож острый, перец острый -> нож == перец. Это в самом буддизме то между различными колесницами не работает

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Занимательная логика - нож острый, перец острый -> нож == перец. Это в самом буддизме то между различными колесницами не работает


Вот я об этом и говорю: буддийская логика опровержения творящего бога тем более не работает в сфере христианского богословия.
Либо буддийским опровергателям придется устанавливать правила, которым они сами, в своих собственных рассуждениях, не всегда следуют.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Мы по общим правилам играем, или как? В буддизме же говорится, что Сугатагарбха пуста от словесных обозначений и собственных признаков, но в то же время [сама в себе] есть полнота благих гун.
> Почему же иссихастам нельзя утверждать то же самое про своего Бога?


Пустота с т.з.какой буддийской школы, по вашему, применима в исихазме?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вот я об этом и говорю: буддийская логика опровержения творящего бога тем более не работает в сфере христианского богословия.


Приведите пример.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приведите пример.


Недавно как раз наткнулся у Лонгченпы в автокомментарии на sems nyid ngal gso на очень интересный анализ пустотности по трем свабхавам. Он соотносит рангтон с парикальпитой, жентонг с паратантрой и выделяет еще третью пустоту, пустоту-от-обоих, которую соотносит с паринишпаной. Вот примерно как это выглядит (не судите строго, перевод черновой):

Полностью [168] установленное (parinishpana) неизменно и безобманно. Независимо от наличия или отсутствия заблуждений, эта неизменная, полностью установленная, естественно чистая природа дхарм (dharmata) имеет пустотность как свое присущее свойство.
Это сущностное, природное (естественное) состояние основы (gshis kyi gnas lugs) называется неизменным, полностью установленным, поскольку оно пребывает вне различения предыдущего и последующего. В силу этого, пустотность классифицируется трояким образом: как (А) пустота-от-себя, (Б) пустота-от-иного и (В) пустота-от-обоих (gnyis kas stong pa).
(А) Пустота-от-себя: [видимое] не существует, но является, подобно отражению луны в воде, не имея при этом (1) собственного признака (rang gi mtshan nyid, svalakshana). Нет фактора различения себя и иного, однако в силу непрекращающегося спонтанного проявления [феноменов] возникают (2) обозначения (btags, prajnapty), пустые от собственной сути (ngo bos stong pa) Таковы два [вида пустоты-от-себя: пустота собственного признака и пустота обозначения].
(Б) Пустота-от-иного: пустота [как отсутствие] неприсущего (mi ldan pa gzhan gyis stong pa) и пустота  от наименований (категорий) (rnam grangs, paryaya).
(В) Пустота-от-обоих: [169] пустота категорий (rnam grang) и пустота словесных обозначений от собственных [присущих им] признаков (sgra don rang mtshan pas stong pa). *Это ясный свет дхарматы ума (sems kyi chos nyid ‘od gsal ba), природа Сугатагарбхи (snying po'i kham [= bde gshegs snying po] kyi rang bzhin). [Ее] сущность пуста от всех возможных несовершенств, но обладает сущностными характеристиками всех благих качеств (yon tan gyi mtshan nyid ldan pa) [просветленной природы будды]. С точки же зрения чистоты собственной сущности (ngo bo nyid kyi dag pa’i cha nas) она за пределами (las 'das pa) порока и добродетели (skyon yon), утверждений и отрицаний (grub bsal).*

Собственно, в предыдущих постах я просто брал цитаты отсюда.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.10.2011), Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота с т.з.какой буддийской школы, по вашему, применима в исихазме?


А шут его знает. Тема же не об этом, мы просто отвлеклись.
Я ведь всего лишь хотел сказать, что обычно принимаемое в буддизме за опровержение существования Бога-творца не является никаким опровержением с точки зрения христианского богословия.
Например, вы приведете им обоснование из Нагарджуны: "Пусть он сотворит шерсть на панцире черепахи".
А они вам скажут: "Что за глупый аргумент! Зачем это надо, раз он уже сотворил черепаху с ее панцирем? Ведь черепаха в сравнении с ничто гораздо более чУдная вещь, чем какая-то шерсть на ее панцире."

Или вы скажете: абсолютная сущность не может действовать и производить. А они вам на это: а почему же тогда ваша абсолютная природа ума действует и производит сансару?

Ну и так далее.

----------

Vladiimir (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот я об этом и говорю: буддийская логика опровержения творящего бога тем более не работает в сфере христианского богословия.


Я бы Вас понял, если бы буддисты опровергали некие качества христианского Бога, которые весьма сходны с описанием качеств Брахмы. Но дело в том, что опровергается роль Бога именно как Творца всего сущего, некая личностная первопричина всего сущего. Исходя из этого, непонятно, что Вас не устраивает в буддийской логике опровержения творящего бога? ) По-моему само пробуждение Будды в истину мироустройства и учение о взаимозависимом происхождении всех феноменов, показывает абсурдность концепции Бога-творца.

----------

Zom (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я ведь всего лишь хотел сказать, что обычно принимаемое в буддизме за опровержение существования Бога-творца не является никаким опровержением с точки зрения христианского богословия.


Да, ибо законы логики в христианском богословии заменяются чУдными и пространными рассуждениями. ) Таким образом, логика и христианское богословие- это разные вещи.) Само богословие- это попытка обличить противоречивую и изживающую себя идею Бога-творца в отвлечённые метафизические рамки, дабы продлить ей жизнь и защитить например о фактов научных открытий. 




> Например, вы приведете им обоснование из Нагарджуны: "Пусть он сотворит шерсть на панцире черепахи".
> А они вам скажут: "Что за глупый аргумент! Зачем это надо, раз он уже сотворил черепаху с ее панцирем? Ведь черепаха в сравнении с ничто гораздо более чУдная вещь, чем какая-то шерсть на ее панцире."


Вот Вам и пример того самого отвлечённого рассуждения, где вместо рассмотрения конкретных причин происхождения того или иного явления, Вам предлагают восхититься его чУдностью. )




> Или вы скажете: абсолютная сущность не может действовать и производить. А они вам на это: а почему же тогда ваша абсолютная природа ума действует и производит сансару?


Сансару никто не производит, причина сансары- неведение.

----------

Zom (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот я об этом и говорю: буддийская логика опровержения творящего бога тем более не работает в сфере христианского богословия.


Оно "не работает" только у тех, кто не желает разбираться, что стоит за словами буддийской логики. Это не проблема буддийской логики.

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2011), Сергей Ч (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оно "не работает" только у тех, кто не желает разбираться, что стоит за словами буддийской логики. Это не проблема буддийской логики.


Я рад, что у вас все так хорошо получилось. Теперь можно спать спокойно.

----------


## Шагдар

> Поэтому к христианам можно адресовать этот же вопрос - "На основании ЧЕГО вы делаете такие утверждения?" И они не смогут ответить, кроме как "ну мы так верим, потому что Иисус нам так сказал".
> Аналогично можно создать любую секту с теми же вводными.
> Например, секта Зелёных Человечков. 
> Мы ВЕРИМ, что Зелёные Человечки нас спасут от всего и вся. Почему? Ну потому что мы верим что это просто так, что они на это способны. Вот и всё.


Точно такая же ситуация с паринирваной, если понимать её как голое прекращение сознания, а не особый опыт. 
Можно верить в то, что Путь ведёт к такой паринирване, но сама она окажется вне непосредственного опыта даже для Будды. 




> Не знаю таких вещей ))) Все вещи в любом случае познаются посредством восприятия и сознания. Если они есть, конечно.


Значит, нет никакой паринирваны (подразумевающей отсутствие сансарного ума с его объектами), кроме умственного представления, кроме веры в неё. Если паринирвана не опыт - она является таким же предметом веры, как Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, ибо законы логики в христианском богословии заменяются чУдными и пространными рассуждениями.


Почитайте стотры Нагарджуны, много интересного узнаете. Там точно такие же пространные рассуждения о благих качествах Трех тел будды. И вне всякой логики.




> Вот Вам и пример того самого отвлечённого рассуждения, где вместо рассмотрения конкретных причин происхождения того или иного явления, Вам предлагают восхититься его чУдностью. )


И не мудрено: ведь рассмотрение конкретных причин происхождения возможно в рамках уже существующего. Но вопрос ведь о происхождении самого существующего, а не феноменов внутри него.




> Сансару никто не производит, причина сансары- неведение.


а неведение - в уме. -> сансару производит ум (о чем, кстати, и говорится во многих местах будд. Канона). Но при этом ум в основе абсолютно чист, иначе не было бы возможно достижение окончательного результата Пути.
Вот и непонятно, как абсолютно чистое может произвести загрязненное. То есть та же проблема, в неразрешимости которой упрекают богословие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почитайте стотры Нагарджуны, много интересного узнаете. Там точно такие же пространные рассуждения о благих качествах Трех тел будды. И вне всякой логики.


Что значит вне всякой логики? Если качества Будды запредельны обыденным представлениям, это ещё не означает, что нет никакой связи относительной и абсолютной истины, как например в случае трансцендентности Бога-творца к его творениям! )




> а неведение - в уме. -> сансару производит ум (о чем, кстати, и говорится во многих местах будд. Канона). Но при этом ум в основе абсолютно чист, иначе не было бы возможно достижение окончательного результата Пути.
> Вот и непонятно, как абсолютно чистое может произвести загрязненное. То есть та же проблема, в неразрешимости которой упрекают богословие.


То, что ум "производит" сансару - это образное выражение. А то, что абсолютно чистое производит загрязнённое- это Вы откуда взяли? Загрязнения в уме были всегда, они не производятся.

----------

Zom (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Вот и непонятно, как абсолютно чистое может произвести загрязненное. То есть та же проблема, в неразрешимости которой упрекают богословие.


Загрязнение безначально, но однажды завершится очищением.
В богословии же безначальная чистота однажды завершилась загрязнением. 
Есть разница, к чему направлен внутренне чистый процесс - к предельной чистоте; или к загрязнению.

Буддизм означает движение от тайного совершенства к явному, цветущему совершенству.
В богословии происходит движение от совершенства (когда есть только совершенный Бог) к несовершенству (к ошибающейся твари).

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2011), Сергей Ч (30.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Или вы скажете: абсолютная сущность не может действовать и производить. А они вам на это: а почему же тогда ваша абсолютная природа ума действует и производит сансару?
> 
> Ну и так далее.


Не уловил. В первом случае абсолютное= самосущее. Во втором- не самосущее. Ход мысли воображаемого оппонента порочен, он явно не понимает, что подменяет смысл.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> А то, что абсолютно чистое производит загрязнённое- это Вы откуда взяли?


Кунту Зангпо монлам почему-то вспомнился :-)



> Всё, что проявляется и существует, самсара и нирвана, имеет единую основу, но два пути и два плода, и волшебным образом предстает как осознанность и неосознанность. Вот чудо ведения и неведения.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.10.2011), Сергей Хос (30.10.2011), Сергей Ч (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кунту Зангпо монлам почему-то вспомнился :-)
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Всё, что проявляется и существует, самсара и нирвана, имеет единую основу, но два пути и два плода, и волшебным образом предстает как осознанность и неосознанность. Вот чудо ведения и неведения.


По-моему это только подтверждает то, что "абсолютно чистое" ни в коем случае не производит "загрязнённое". Иначе пришлось бы допустить, что достигнув чистого, непревзойдённого состояния будды можно вновь омрачиться, что есть абсурд. Природа ума чиста и лишена концепций. Любое сознание  имеет природу ясности и осознавания, и значит, оно может обрести просветление, путём устранения тех самый загрязнений.




> "Если вы спросите, откуда появляются омрачения, то нужно ответить, что они возникают из континуума предыдущих моментов омрачения. Если вы попытаетесь найти другое объяснение и станете искать самый первый момент, когда омрачения возникли, то это будет противоречить логическим рассуждениям. Как сказал Арьядева в Четырехсотенной: "У негативных эмоций нет ни начала, ни конца". Поскольку невежественное сознание неверно постигает объекты, оно может прекратиться в результате правильного понимания, но поскольку оно всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, у него нет начала." 
> *ЕС Далай Лама*

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что значит вне всякой логики? Если качества Будды запредельны обыденным представлениям, это ещё не означает, что нет никакой связи относительной и абсолютной истины, как например в случае трансцендентности Бога-творца к его творениям! )


То есть вы считаете что есть взаимосвязь между обусловленным и необусловленным? Или между относительным и абсолютным уровнем? Если так продолжать дальше, то получил что абсолютный уровень также обусловлен, как и относительный.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть вы считаете что есть взаимосвязь между обусловленным и необусловленным? Или между относительным и абсолютным уровнем? Если так продолжать дальше, то получил что абсолютный уровень также обусловлен, как и относительный.


Не взаимосвязь в смысле происхождения, а логическая связь )

"О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не взаимосвязь в смысле происхождения, а логическая связь )
> 
> "О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного".


Неудачное высказывание (то есть цитата). Логической взаимосвязи между обусловленным и необусловленным и здесь не видно. Вдобавок можно задать каверзный вопрос. Если сказано, что необусловленное есть, то может появиться желание узнать - а где оно есть? Если оно есть или существует, то значит обладает и обусловленными качествами. и т.д.
И как сказал бы Хос, опять налицо схожесть с представлениями христианства.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неудачное высказывание (то есть цитата). Логической взаимосвязи между обусловленным и необусловленным и здесь не видно. 
> Вдобавок можно задать каверзный вопрос. Если сказано, что необусловленное есть, то может появиться желание узнать - а где оно есть? Если оно есть или существует, то значит обладает и обусловленными качествами. и т.д.
> И как сказал бы Хос, опять налицо схожесть с представлениями христианства.


Ну если необусловленное, т.е. Нирвану, понимать как существо или же место, то действительно, логической связи между обусловленным и необусловленным не будет;  тогда как схожесть с представлениями христианства будет!  :Smilie:   А вот если мы понимаем, что всё обусловленное имеет причины для своего возникновения, а не производится необусловленным, то мы понимаем также, что есть и его прекращение, реализуемое  путём искоренения  причин. Мне видится это вполне логичным и никакой схожести с представлениями христианства о творящем боге здесь нет.

----------

Zom (30.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Точно такая же ситуация с паринирваной, если понимать её как голое прекращение сознания, а не особый опыт.
> Можно верить в то, что Путь ведёт к такой паринирване, но сама она окажется вне непосредственного опыта даже для Будды.


Непонятно, почему вы так считаете. Представим себе горящую свечку. По-вашему, нельзя познать, что существует возможность прекращения горения свечи? ,)




> Значит, нет никакой паринирваны (подразумевающей отсутствие сансарного ума с его объектами), кроме умственного представления, кроме веры в неё. Если паринирвана не опыт - она является таким же предметом веры, как Бог.


Такое ощущение, что вы просто привязались к некоей идее и вам ничего больше и не нужно, никаких пониманий и объяснений, кроме как просто эту идею излагать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну если необусловленное, т.е. Нирвану, понимать как существо или же место, то действительно, логической связи между обусловленным и необусловленным не будет;  тогда как схожесть с представлениями христианства будет!   А вот если мы понимаем, что всё обусловленное имеет причины для своего возникновения, а не производится необусловленным, то мы понимаем также, что есть и его прекращение, реализуемое  путём искоренения  причин. Мне видится это вполне логичным и никакой схожести с представлениями христианства о творящем боге здесь нет.


В таком случае опять не устанавливается логическая взаимосвязь обусловленного и наличия необусловленного.

----------


## Шагдар

> Непонятно, почему вы так считаете. Представим себе горящую свечку. По-вашему, нельзя познать, что существует возможность прекращения горения свечи? ,)


Пример некорректен. У нас есть опыт прекращения горения свечи. 
Если паринирвана - прекращение любого опыта, опыт паринирваны невозможен, и Татхагата не познал Путь до конца.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не уловил. В первом случае абсолютное= самосущее. Во втором- не самосущее. Ход мысли воображаемого оппонента порочен, он явно не понимает, что подменяет смысл.


ИМХО, это Вы подменяете смысл. Абсолютное не может быть не самосущим. В рантонге эта проблема решается просто: там абсолютное = простому отрицанию без сопутствующего утверждения. А в жентонге все совершенно иначе, как, наример, это следует из приведенной цитаты из Лонгченпы. Да и вообще весь Второй поворот о самосущем абсолютном.

----------

Wyrd (31.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> ИМХО, это Вы подменяете смысл. Абсолютное не может быть не самосущим. В рантонге эта проблема решается просто: там абсолютное = простому отрицанию без сопутствующего утверждения. А в жентонге все совершенно иначе, как, наример, это следует из приведенной цитаты из Лонгченпы. Да и вообще весь Второй поворот о самосущем абсолютном.


Если абсолютное в рантонге равно простому отрицанию без утверждений, и, вдобавок, это абсолютное самосуще, то приходим к абсолютизации "ничто". Это есть нигилизм, а также ошибка.

----------


## Zom

> Пример некорректен. У нас есть опыт прекращения горения свечи.
> Если паринирвана - прекращение любого опыта, опыт паринирваны невозможен, и Татхагата не познал Путь до конца.


И тем не менее познал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если абсолютное в рантонге равно простому отрицанию без утверждений, и, вдобавок, это абсолютное самосуще, то приходим к абсолютизации "ничто". Это есть нигилизм, а также ошибка.


Абсолютное в рантонге - за пределами утверждения и отрицания. Такая же словесная эквилибристика, что и в исихазме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По-моему это только подтверждает то, что "абсолютно чистое" ни в коем случае не производит "загрязнённое". Иначе пришлось бы допустить, что достигнув чистого, непревзойдённого состояния будды можно вновь омрачиться, что есть абсурд. Природа ума чиста и лишена концепций. Любое сознание  имеет природу ясности и осознавания, и значит, оно может обрести просветление, путём устранения тех самый загрязнений.


Откуда же берутся загрязнения в сознании, которое "имеет природу ясности и осознавания".
"абсолютно чистое" все же производит производит "загрязнённое"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Загрязнение безначально, но однажды завершится очищением.


Говорить о "безначальном" - это такой специальный буддийский способ убежать из логического тупика, не более того.
В каждой религии есть такая дверка: у теистов это "Бог-творец", а у буддистов - "безначальная сансара". Нырь туда, а дальше уже можно спокойно обо всем поговорить. Разумеется среди своих. На посторонних это на работает, они живо упрекнут в нелогичности.
Я, собственно, не против, мне такая гипотеза очень по душе в качестве рабочей. Я против только того, чтобы морочить себе голову байками о том, что у нас, дескать, "все доказано".

----------

Vladiimir (31.10.2011), Wyrd (31.10.2011), Денис Евгеньев (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (31.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Абсолютное в рантонге - за пределами утверждения и отрицания. Такая же словесная эквилибристика, что и в исихазме.


Для Вас возможно, что нечто одновременно и самосущее, и за пределами отрицаний?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Откуда же берутся загрязнения в сознании, которое "имеет природу ясности и осознавания".
> "абсолютно чистое" все же производит производит "загрязнённое"?


Они были изначально. Видимо Вы не заметили вот эту цитату:




> "Если вы спросите, откуда появляются омрачения, то нужно ответить, что они возникают из континуума предыдущих моментов омрачения. Если вы попытаетесь найти другое объяснение и станете искать самый первый момент, когда омрачения возникли, то это будет противоречить логическим рассуждениям. Как сказал Арьядева в Четырехсотенной: "У негативных эмоций нет ни начала, ни конца". Поскольку невежественное сознание неверно постигает объекты, оно может прекратиться в результате правильного понимания, но поскольку оно всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, у него нет начала." 
> 
> 
> *ЕС Далай Лама*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Говорить о "безначальном" - это такой специальный буддийский способ убежать из логического тупика, не более того.


Поскольку невежественное сознание всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, следовательно оно не имеет начала. Всё логично.  Об этом же говорит Будда: 
"Первоначально неведение нельзя узреть таким образом, чтобы утверждать, что не было неведения до такой-то точки". Так же невозможно сказать, что не было жизни до некоторой определенной точки."

----------

Zom (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И тем не менее познал.


"Верую ибо абсурдно"?! ПГМ детектед.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для Вас возможно, что нечто одновременно и самосущее, и за пределами отрицаний?


Это как раз легко: ясный свет дхарматы ума (sems kyi chos nyid ‘od gsal ba) - самосущее, поскольку не обусловлен ничем кроме самого себя. И при этом, как говорит Лонгченпа, за пределами утверждений и отрицаний.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поскольку невежественное сознание всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, следовательно оно не имеет начала. Всё логично.


Ну, раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, значит, зависит лишь от себя самого, обусловлено лишь собой.
То есть у вас невежественное сознание имеет статус самосущего абсолюта...
Даже не знаю, что на это и сказать-то...

----------

Wyrd (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, значит, зависит лишь от себя самого, обусловлено лишь собой.
> То есть у вас невежественное сознание имеет статус самосущего абсолюта...
> Даже не знаю, что на это и сказать-то...


Нет, оно не является самосущим абсолютом, ибо не имет ни постоянства ни самосущности, т.к. представляет собой поток, где каждый момент невежественного сознания порождается предыдущим.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это как раз легко: ясный свет дхарматы ума (sems kyi chos nyid ‘od gsal ba) - самосущее, поскольку не обусловлен ничем кроме самого себя. И при этом, как говорит Лонгченпа, за пределами утверждений и отрицаний.


Для Вас возможно, что нечто существует собственной силой, независимо от наименования, в силу собственных характеристик?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это как раз легко: ясный свет дхарматы ума (sems kyi chos nyid ‘od gsal ba) - самосущее, поскольку не обусловлен ничем кроме самого себя. И при этом, как говорит Лонгченпа, за пределами утверждений и отрицаний.


Позволю себе немного оффтоп. 
*И при этом, как говорит Лонгченпа, за пределами утверждений и отрицаний.*
По-русски говоря, "невыразимо"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Позволю себе немного оффтоп. 
> *И при этом, как говорит Лонгченпа, за пределами утверждений и отрицаний.*
> По-русски говоря, "невыразимо"?


Скорее, "не подлежит прямому словесному определению". В тибетском это так и называется - sgra med pa, sgra las shin tu 'das pa и т.д.
А в метафоре можно дать указание. Например, "9 примеров" в Уттаратантре указывают на природу будды, которая сама по себе неописуема.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для Вас возможно, что нечто существует собственной силой, независимо от наименования, в силу собственных характеристик?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post432602

----------


## Антип Байда

> Скорее, "не подлежит прямому словесному определению".


Здесь есть какой-то еще смысл, сверх того, что это невыразимо? Поясните. Пока что ваша трактовка отдает юриспруденцией. "Не подлежит".)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "абсолютно чистое" ни в коем случае не производит "загрязнённое". Природа ума чиста


Тогда у вас получаются два потока в одной сантане, причем несвязанных между собой - чистый и загрязненный.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь есть какой-то еще смысл, сверх того, что это невыразимо? Поясните. Пока что ваша трактовка отдает юриспруденцией. "Не подлежит".)


Да, одним словом "невыразимо" не обойтись. Не выразимо для понятийного ума, оперирующего словесными определениями (sgra don, "словесные смыслы"). Но выразимо через искусно примененную метафору, направляющую внимание на абсолютный объект.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда у вас получаются два потока в одной сантане, причем несвязанных между собой - чистый и загрязненный.


Нет никаких двух потоков в одной сантане. Есть поток и есть его прекращение. Также как есть волны на поверхности океана и есть их успокоенность.

----------

Zom (31.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет никаких двух потоков в одной сантане.


так если он один, то загрязненный или чистый?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда у вас получаются два потока в одной сантане, причем несвязанных между собой - чистый и загрязненный.


А как по Вашему - сантан много или она одна?  :Smilie:  Я вообще не много читал о сантане. Есть несколько терминов, которые хотелось бы сопоставить между собой.
Сантана, пудгала, пять совокупностей, сансара, нирвана, читта, мано.

По моим представлениям (связанным с моделированием ИИ) - сантана это не один поток, а все возможные потоки, со всеми их возможными ветвлениями. 
В этом смысле сантана представляет собой наиболее широкое обобщение ума. Сансара же, это прежде всего движение в сантане, круговорот перерождений. Пудгала - это поток моментов сознания, часть сантаны, перекрывающий несколько перерождений, но не вся сантана. Пять совокупностей - это последовательность моментов сознания от рождения до смерти в одном мире сансары. Нирвана это потоки в сантане, ведующие к прекращению сансары, к прекращению потоков. Читта - отдельный момент сознания. Мано - содержание отдельного момента сознания.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.10.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

Хмм... обсуждение, как я погляжу, в самом разгаре  :Smilie: 
Ответ на свой вопрос я так или иначе получил, спасибо всем участвовашим в обсуждении.
В принципе, тему можно закрывать.

----------


## До

> Хмм... обсуждение, как я погляжу, в самом разгаре  Ответ на свой вопрос я так или иначе получил, спасибо всем участвовашим в обсуждении. В принципе, тему можно закрывать.


Обсуждение в самом разгаре, поэтому тему можно закрывать. Ведь самое главное получили лично вы ответ на свой вопрос или нет.

----------

Wyrd (31.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Они были изначально. Видимо Вы не заметили вот эту цитату:


Так в цитате есть высказывание - им нет конца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaurnar

> Ведь самое главное получили лично вы ответ на свой вопрос или нет.


Конечно это не главное, просто мне показалось, что полезность обсуждения пошла на спад.

----------


## Шагдар

> И тем не менее познал.


Татхагата познал Путь до конца, т.к. париниббана - тоже опыт. 
Без опыта париниббаны - до конца не познал. Дошёл до двери в неизвестное, и только.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Познал-не познал, какая разница? Все там будем.

----------

Zom (31.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Татхагата познал Путь до конца, т.к. париниббана - тоже опыт. 
> Без опыта париниббаны - до конца не познал. Дошёл до двери в неизвестное, и только.


Может, точнее будет сказать: "Я сам не обладаю ещё даже опытом первых дхьян, потому как могу судить о словах Будды, не способного лгать и обладающего, умом очищенным от всех омрачений, но рекомендовавшего _самостоятельно_ проверять его слова, о паринирване..."?

----------

Карма Палджор (31.10.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, одним словом "невыразимо" не обойтись. Не выразимо для понятийного ума, оперирующего словесными определениями (sgra don, "словесные смыслы"). Но выразимо через искусно примененную метафору, направляющую внимание на абсолютный объект.


Метафора приводит только к другому образу, никаких преимуществ перед обоснованным умозаключением у нее нет. И никакое "направление на абсолютный объект" невозможно без предварительного его уяснения, логического.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Метафора приводит только к другому образу, никаких преимуществ перед обоснованным умозаключением у нее нет. И никакое "направление на абсолютный объект" невозможно без предварительного его уяснения, логического.


будь оно так, Будда не применял бы в сутрах метафоры для объяснения смысла.
Он бы тогда формулы писал.

----------


## Антип Байда

> будь оно так, Будда не применял бы в сутрах метафоры для объяснения смысла.
> Он бы тогда формулы писал.


Формулу получаем самостоятельно, обобщая смысл метафоры, удаляя иллюстрации.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Формулу получаем самостоятельно, обобщая смысл метафоры, удаляя иллюстрации.


это кому как нравится

----------


## Антип Байда

> ИМХО, это Вы подменяете смысл. Абсолютное не может быть не самосущим. В рантонге эта проблема решается просто: там абсолютное = простому отрицанию без сопутствующего утверждения. А в жентонге все совершенно иначе, как, наример, это следует из приведенной цитаты из Лонгченпы. Да и вообще весь Второй поворот о самосущем абсолютном.


Абсолютное может быть каким угодно, в зависимости от исходного определения.  
Как вы обозначаете тончайший объект отрицания прасангиков? А то у вас все термины заняты, и все-синонимы)



> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Или вы скажете: абсолютная сущность не может действовать и производить. А они вам на это: а почему же тогда ваша абсолютная природа ума действует и производит сансару?
> 
> Ну и так далее.


1) Вы же не отрицаете, что абсолютное производит сансару? Нет. Тогда воображаемый сторонник буддизма в этом диалоге- не шентонгпа.
2) А рантонгпа сразу же бы поправил ход мысли воображаемого христианина, указав, что не имеет в своем воззрении те самые абсолютные (В ДАННОМ КОНТЕКСТЕ-выдерживающие анализ на предмет абсолютности) сущности, а ясный свет, которому оппонент желает приписать абсолютность, относителен.
То есть оппониирует христианину в вашем мысленном эксперименте явно не -буддист. Нью эйджер, может быть?



> Ну и так далее.


Соответственно, никакого "далее" пока быть не может, ибо отправная точка определена неверно.

----------


## Антип Байда

> это кому как нравится


Только так и получится, в противном случае будем вынуждены визуализировать картинку зололтой статуи, покрытой временной грязью, думая, что это как-то приведет нас к созерцанию абсолютного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ясный свет, которому оппонент желает приписать абсолютность, относителен.


относителен как словесное обозначение, но не сам в себе. пуст от привнесенного, но не от самого себя. на то и жентонг

----------

Vidyadhara (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> относителен как словесное обозначение, но не сам в себе. пуст от привнесенного, но не от самого себя. на то и жентонг


Сергей, при чем тут шентонг, если вы поправляете слова рангтонпы?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, при чем тут шентонг, если вы поправляете слова рангтонпы?)


Чот я запутался.
Мне казалось, что мы говорили о возможном сходстве некоторых воззрений некоторых теистов с определенными формулировками, которые можно обнаружить в различных трактатах жентонг.  :Smilie: 
А с рангтонпами я и не возьмусь дискутировать, какой смысл? у них же сплошная прасанга, тут не поспоришь.

----------


## К Дордже

> Если существует такой творец, то *он либо постоянен*, *либо непостоянен*. Если он непостоянен, он зависит от причин и тогда уже не может быть изначальным. Будучи же постоянным, он не может функционировать. Как же тогда он создал весь мир и всех живых существ?


В постановке вопроса подвох…. Какие-то взаимоисключения... В таком ключе нельзя рассуждать....
Кто сказал что Творец *постоянен*??? Кто сказал что Творец *непостоянен*???
Никто не думал о том, что *До* "_Постоянства_" существует бесчисленное число вариантов, *Между* "_Постоянством_" и "_Непостоянством_" существует бесчисленное число вариантов, и *После* "_Непостоянства_" существует бесчисленное число вариантов.... а также за пределами *До-Между-После* существует бесчисленное число вариантов....???
Мы думаем в пределах двойственности Да-Нет (всегда-постоянен, иногда-постоянен, чуть-чуть-постоянен, не-постоянен).... В нашей логике утверждения "Да" и "Нет" взаимоисключают друг-друга. Кто сказал что не могут существовать ВСЕ варианты БЕЗ взаимоисключения....?????  :Confused: 
С двойственной логикой трудно рассуждать о Высоких Материях...
ps. Этот короткий текст комментария к Праманаварттике написан в ключе "Утверждения", как-будто хотели убедить в чем-то с помощью логики, (на манипуляцию сознанием смахивает(это плохо :EEK!: )), или просто хотели заставить нас размышлять над Этим(это хорошо :Kiss: )...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Чот я запутался.
> Мне казалось, что мы говорили о возможном сходстве некоторых воззрений некоторых теистов с определенными формулировками, которые можно обнаружить в различных трактатах жентонг. 
> А с рангтонпами я и не возьмусь дискутировать, какой смысл? у них же сплошная прасанга, тут не поспоришь.


Нет. Говорили не о сходстве, что есть ерунда, мало-ли что с чем сходственно, а о равной обоснованности положений. Так?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> С двойственной логикой трудно рассуждать о Высоких Материях...


"Высокие Материи" фантазии больного сансарой ума. Нечего о них рассуждать, а объяснение про несуществование творца, это попытка хоть как-то вразумить об этом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Говорили не о сходстве, что есть ерунда, мало-ли что с чем сходственно, а о равной обоснованности положений. Так?


ну да, было такое
Я, собственно, указывал на то, что отрицая сущее в полемике с теистами буддисты (некоторые) обосновывают свои положения не по тем же самым критериям, которые они используют, утверждая свое собственное сущее с позиции жентнонг.
Просматриваются "двойные стандарты" - себе позволяют больше, чем другим.

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну да, было такое
> Я, собственно, указывал на то, что отрицая сущее в полемике с теистами буддисты (некоторые) обосновывают свои положения не по тем же самым критериям, которые они используют, утверждая свое собственное сущее с позиции жентнонг.
> Просматриваются "двойные стандарты" - себе позволяют больше, чем другим.


Никакие буддисты не отрицают сущее в полемике с кем бы то ни было, иначе им придется отрицать самих себя. Попрошу вас уточнить.

----------


## К Дордже

> "Высокие Материи" фантазии больного сансарой ума. Нечего о них рассуждать, а объяснение про несуществование творца, это попытка хоть как-то вразумить об этом.


Из вашей логики следует что "_объяснение про несуществование творца_" тоже фантазии больного сансарой ума...

А может быть всё это просто этапы развития сознания, этапы восприятия, и все они имеют право на жизнь... Будда Шакьямуни ведь тоже не может пока полностью понять Будду Вайрочану, для этого ему нужно стать Вайрочаной... И это ведь не значит что думы Будда Шакьямуни омрачены Нирваной по сравнению с думами Будды Вайрочаны, который уже в Махапаринирване или далее...  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никакие буддисты не отрицают сущее в полемике с кем бы то ни было, иначе им придется отрицать самих себя. Попрошу вас уточнить.


ну да, я имел в виду самосущее

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну да, я имел в виду самосущее





> Я, собственно, указывал на то, что отрицая САМОсущее в полемике с теистами буддисты (некоторые) обосновывают свои положения не по тем же самым критериям, которые они используют, утверждая свое собственное САМОсущее с позиции жентнонг.
> Просматриваются "двойные стандарты" - себе позволяют больше, чем другим.


Попытаемся найти точку отсчета. Ишвара как творец сущего неадекватен уже как относительная истина, не говоря уж об абсолютной. Так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попытаемся найти точку отсчета. Ишвара как творец сущего неадекватен уже как относительная истина, не говоря уж об абсолютной. Так?


Почему? как раз как абсолютная адекватен.
Запределен миру, умонепостижим, изначален, вечен, источник всякого блага.
Чистая Трикая, лить-не-вылить, как говорится.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Почему? как раз как абсолютная адекватен.
> Запределен миру, умонепостижим, изначален, вечен, источник всякого блага.
> Чистая Трикая, лить-не-вылить, как говорится.


Даже так. Ну, вы, Сергей, и выдали.
ок
Каким верным познанием устанавливается существование Творца?
Иначе я предложу вам считать Ослотрона запредельным и непостижимым. А как вам Ф. Крюгер? Тоже запредельно непостижим, и непостижимо запределен. Конкретно адекватен. Не нравится? Займите очередь в суд за сайентологами.

----------


## Юй Кан

Кто ищет общее -- найдёт общее. Кто ищет различия -- найдёт различия...
Ведь экспериментально (т.е. неопровержимо доказательно) существование или не-существование Первотворца/Первоистока ни доказать, ни опровергнуть нельзя. Тезис же с утверждением возможности полного и окончательного выхода из сансары отбивается простым (в случае разумного оппонента, не желающего конфликта) возражением: "Это -- да, если Господь позволит!" : )
При этом, когда затрагиваются основы религиозной веры, у людей, истово исповедующих христ-во или мусульманство, заканчивается, как правило, всякая логика и вступают в дело голые эмоции.
Потому, по мне, подобные споры -- штука очень рисковая. И если уж обойтись без диалога -- совсем никак, то ограничиваться следует поисками общего, а не различий.
ИМХО, по опыту.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кто ищет общее -- найдёт общее. Кто ищет различия -- найдёт различия...
> Ведь экспериментально (т.е. неопровержимо доказательно) существование или не-существование Первотворца/Первоистока ни доказать, ни опровергнуть нельзя.


Можно. Вы только прибавьте подробностей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже так. Ну, вы, Сергей, и выдали.


А что не так?




> Каким верным познанием устанавливается существование Творца?


А каким верным познанием устанавливается существование изначального ума ясного света? (это особенно интересно если еще иметь в виду отрицание прасангиками саморефлексии)
Или той же Трикайи, если она не постижима уму и не пребывает ни в сансаре, ни в нирване, то есть внефеноменальна (как и Бог у теистов).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно. Вы только прибавьте подробностей.


Зачем? Просто поговорить, да? : ))

----------


## Антип Байда

> А что не так?
> 
> А каким верным познанием устанавливается существование изначального ума ясного света?


Простым. Ваша сантана откуда взялась? От мамы? От папы? От обоих? Если так,то вы должны помнить все , что помнят они. Помните?-нет.
Тогда признайте беспричинное происхождение. Что ведет к массивному фэилу.
В противном случае - существование изначального и т.д.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Зачем? Просто поговорить, да? : ))


Сейчас прошу вас утвердить мою догадку, что ваш пост был гораздо большим вкладом в тему, чем просто охотой поговорить. Вы же несли мудрость, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простым. Ваша сантана откуда взялась? От мамы? От папы? От обоих? Если так,то вы должны помнить все , что помнят они. Помните?-нет.
> Тогда признайте беспричинное происхождение. Что ведет к массивному фэилу.
> В противном случае - существование изначального и т.д.


Это красивый ход, но не слишком убедительный на поверку.
Он доказывает лишь отсутствие причинности в сфере феноменального, а с этим никто и не спорит (кроме самых примитивных материалистов).
А внефеноменальная причинность (первопричина) не устанавливается но и не опровергается рассудочными доводами.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это красивый ход, но не слишком убедительный на поверку.
> Он доказывает лишь отсутствие причинности в сфере феноменального, а с этим никто и не спорит (кроме самых примитивных материалистов).


Словами "он доказывает отсутствие" вы хотели сказать "он доказывает наличие"? Верно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Словами "он доказывает отсутствие" вы хотели сказать "он доказывает наличие"? Верно?


я хотел сказать именно то, что сказал

----------


## Антип Байда

> я хотел сказать именно то, что сказал


Тогда вам придется опровергать наличие причинности в феноменальном мире.
Причинную обусловленость чего-бы -то-ни-было вообще, если короче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда вам придется опровергать наличие причинности в феноменальном мире.


Причинность в феноменальном как раз есть. Первопричина не усматривается. Но это не значит, что ее нет в сфере нефеноменального.
То есть изначальность чего-либо (или, скажем, безначальность сансары) не доказывается доводами.
И даже если согласиться с тем, что абсолютная сущность не может действовать, это не значит, что она не может быть причиной. По крайней мере для себя буддисты оставляют такую возможность: дхармакая, будучи абсолютной, не действует, но причиной является.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Причинность в феноменальном как раз есть. Первопричина не усматривается.


Вот как... ВСе-таки, утверждаем беспричинный феномен?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот как... ВСе-таки, утверждаем беспричинный феномен?


А что, разве нет такого?
Бывает то, что является причиной, но само не есть следствие чего-либо. В буддизме по крайней мере.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А что, разве нет такого?
> Бывает то, что является причиной, но само не есть следствие чего-либо. В буддизме по крайней мере.


Нет, окромя как в фантазиях, сорри...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, окромя как в фантазиях, сорри...


Да ладно, вы просто не в теме.
Например:
_Махаянасутрааламкара_:
4. Natural, developed, support, supported, *existent, and nonexisten*t;
it is to be understood in the sense of "delivering excellences."

Комментарий Васубандху:
This shows the spiritual gene to be fourfold: existing by nature, being developed, having the nature of a support, and having the nature of the supported, respectively.
*It exists as a cause, it does not exist as an effect.*

spiritual gene - это т.наз готра, или татхагатагарбха.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не, вы просто не в теме.
> Например:
> _Махаянасутрааламкара_:
> 4. Natural, developed, support, supported, *existent, and nonexisten*t;
> it is to be understood in the sense of "delivering excellences."
> 
> Комментарий Васубандху:
> This shows the spiritual gene to be fourfold: existing by nature, being developed, having the nature of a support, and having the nature of the supported, respectively.
> *It exists as a cause, it does not exist as an effect.*
> ...


И это вы считаете равным утверждениям от творце, творящем иные, отличные от него сантаны?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И это вы считаете равным утверждениям от творце, творящем иные, отличные от него сантаны?


Я хочу сказать, что не являющееся следствием может производить. А аргументируя невозможность существования Первопричины, буддисты указывают на это как на невозможное.
Но для себя такое правило обязательным не считают.
Я не утверждаю, что это доказывает существование творца. Просто опровергающая аргументация - липовая с т.зр. самих опровергателей.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2011), Шавырин (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я хочу сказать, что не являющееся следствием может производить. А аргументируя невозможность существования Первопричины, буддисты указывают на это как на невозможное.
> Но для себя такое правило обязательным не считают.
> Я не утверждаю, что это доказывает существование творца. Просто опровергающая аргументация - липовая с т.зр. самих опровергателей.


Сергей, вам ясен мой предыдущий вопрос?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сейчас прошу вас утвердить мою догадку, что ваш пост был гораздо большим вкладом в тему, чем просто охотой поговорить. Вы же несли мудрость, или я ошибаюсь?


Поделился опытом...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, вам ясен мой предыдущий вопрос?


Вопрос ясен, но я не понимаю, с чего это вы вдруг заговорили об утверждении, когда тема об опровержении. Утверждать нельзя (я и не утверждаю), но и опровергнуть тоже не получается.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вопрос ясен, но я не понимаю, с чего это вы вдруг заговорили об утверждении, когда тема об опровержении. Утверждать нельзя (я и не утверждаю), но и опровергнуть тоже не получается.


*Что же касается признания нами относительного
возникновения, прекращения и прочего, то умные
признают или не признают [что-либо, опираясь
лишь] на наличие или отсутствие доказательств, что
опять-таки зависит от применения логики.» Затем
думающие так приходят к [выводу]: если при логи-
ческом анализе опровергается или не опровергается
относительное, признаваемое нами и воображаемое
реалистами, то оно опровергается или не опроверга-
ется в равной мере. Следовательно,—если считать
Бога (санскр.: |_var@), первичную субстанцию (При-
роду; санскр.: pr@k$ti) и подобное не существующи-
ми [даже] условно, то необходимо считать и форму и
прочее несуществующими, а если признать условное
существование [формы и прочего], то необходимо
признать и существование Бога и подобного. Видя
эти две «необходимости» равноправными, [заблуж-
дающиеся приходят к выводу] о невозможности оп-
ределять или утверждать в нашей системе, что такие-
то явления есть, а таких-то нет; и принимают [это] за
постижение срединной реальности, а также полага-
ют соответствующее такому убеждению «не-цепля-
ние ни-за-что» созерцанием сути чистого воззрения
[мадхъямы]. Таких [мнимых мадхъямиков] очень
много.*
Опровергнуть не получается? Что же именно? 
Дело вот в чем. Прежде установления пустотности чего-либо надо установить существование этого нечто. Цветок в небе не пуст, например, его просто нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Цветок в небе не пуст, например, его просто нет.


Это Цонкапа, вероятно. Ну да, с т.зр. системы рангтонг Бога нет. Как и много чего еще: например, алаявиджняны, татхагатагарбхи и т.д.
В основе этого чудесного рассуждения лежит мысль о том, что Ишвара, или как он там называется, принадлежит сфере феноменального. Не знаю, что думали об этом реальные оппоненты буддистов, против которых данная аргументация разрабатывалась. Может, они и правда так считали. Но современное богословие стоит на совершенно иных позициях, поэтому такие рассуждения - мимо цели. Впрочем, на это я уже указывал.
Далее. Если бы буддисты ограничивали свои рассуждения только сферой феноменально (как это делают материалисты), то можно было бы сказать, что они по крайней мере правы со своей точки зрения. Но в Махаяне допускается существование феноменов, трансцендентных сансаре и нирване и "умонепостижимых".
Так что оставаясь на позиции жентонг опровергнуть Бога, о котором говорит современное богословие, невозможно.
Буддисты в это просто верят, и все.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Далее. Если бы буддисты ограничивали свои рассуждения только сферой феноменально (как это делают материалисты), то можно было бы сказать, что они по крайней мере правы со своей точки зрения. Но в Махаяне допускается существование феноменов, трансцендентных сансаре и нирване и "умонепостижимых".
> Так что оставаясь на позиции жентонг опровергнуть Бога, о котором говорит современное богословие, невозможно.
> Буддисты в это просто верят, и все.


Приведите пример феномена, трансцендентного нирване, в который, якобы, истово верят буддисты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приведите пример феномена, трансцендентного нирване, в который, якобы, истово верят буддисты.


Феноменальное создается дуальностью мышления и видится как двойственность: сансара и нирвана. Дхармакая, а также изн. ум ясн. св. вне категорий двойственности и соответственно за пределами и сансары и нирваны. По-моему, это такое общее место, что даже непонятно, зачем об этом говорить.
В определенном смысле все феноменальное производится (эманируется, не знаю уж как сказать) изначальным умом. Ясно, что он запределен феноменальному.

Изначально чистому ясному свету, истоку (в тексте стоит 'phro, излучающий) сансары и нирваны;
Нерожденной недвойственной природе, естественной  сущности всесовершенного Пробуждения (состояния будды);
Пребывающей вне [категорий] бытия и небытия, [крайностей] утверждения и отрицания, прихода и ухода и всего (прочего) многообразия умопостроений ;
[А также] вне категорий благого и неблагого, принятия и отвержения,
*Необусловленной* ('dus ma byas !) природе ума я покланяюсь.
Лонгченпа

Как видите, Лонгченпа "истово верит" в необусловленное, существующее помимо прекращения (как должно бы следовать из классической абидармы). Странно, правда? А ведь буддист.

Да и Дзонсар Кенце вот истово верит в то, что

Dharmakaya does not fall into the two extremes of nonexistence and existence, so *dharmakaya is free from samsara and nirvana*.

А тоже вроде как буддист, не подкопаешься.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Феноменальное создается дуальностью мышления и видится как двойственность: сансара и нирвана. Дхармакая, а также изн. ум ясн. св. вне категорий двойственности и соответственно за пределами и сансары и нирваны. По-моему, это такое общее место, что даже непонятно, зачем об этом говорить.
> В определенном смысле все феноменальное производится (эманируется, не знаю уж как сказать) изначальным умом. Ясно, что он запределен феноменальному.
> 
> Изначально чистому ясному свету, истоку (в тексте стоит 'phro, излучающий) сансары и нирваны;
> Нерожденной недвойственной природе, естественной  сущности всесовершенного Пробуждения (состояния будды);
> Пребывающей вне [категорий] бытия и небытия, [крайностей] утверждения и отрицания, прихода и ухода и всего (прочего) многообразия умопостроений ;
> [А также] вне категорий благого и неблагого, принятия и отвержения,
> Необусловленной ('dus ma byas) природе ума я покланяюсь.
> Лонгченпа
> ...


Вот так вот, да?)
Ок. Что вы скажете на то, что Ослотрон, 9 династии, потомок звездных викингов, правит 9,ю планетами и он пуст от самобытия?
Я не в смысле глумления. Просто пока не пониманию. Ответьте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот так вот, да?)
> Ок. Что вы скажете на то, что Ослотрон, 9 династии, потомок звездных викингов, правит 9,ю планетами и он пуст от самобытия?
> Я не в смысле глумления. Просто пока не пониманию. Ответьте.


А я за них почему ответчик? Мое дело ссылки вам привести, а дальше думайте сами, если умеете. А если нет - вот приедет Дзонсар Кенце еще раз, и спросите у него про Ослотрона. Даже интересно, что он скажет.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А я за них почему ответчик? Мое дело ссылки вам привести, а дальше думайте сами, если умеете. А если нет - вот приедет Дзонсар Кенце еще раз, и спросите у него про Ослотрона. Даже интересно, что он скажет.


Возможно, я изначально неправильно вас понял. Вы что, вещаете  мысли ДК, без какой либо личной цензуры?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вот так вот, да?)
> Ок. Что вы скажете на то, что Ослотрон, 9 династии, потомок звездных викингов, правит 9,ю планетами и он пуст от самобытия?
> Я не в смысле глумления. Просто пока не пониманию. Ответьте.


Ослотрон в этом контексте - "цветок в небе", а дхармакая присутствует в потоке бытия любого живого существа и может быть актуализирована непостредственно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ослотрон в этом контексте - "цветок в небе", а дхармакая присутствует в потоке бытия любого живого существа и может быть актуализирована непостредственно.


Как это возможно? Скорее, наоборот, поток любого жс присутствует в дхармакайе, раз уж пошел такой шентонг. Верно?)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Как это возможно? Скорее, наоборот, поток любого жс присутствует в дхармакайе, раз уж пошел такой шентонг. Верно?)


я не возражаю  :Smilie: 
хотя помоему не наоборот, а и/и.
но это к теме вашей с Сергеем дискуссии уже не относится

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ослотрон в этом контексте - "цветок в небе", а дхармакая присутствует в потоке бытия любого живого существа и может быть актуализирована непостредственно.


В сухом остатке- Ослотрон не пуст от самобытия, его просто нет.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В сухом остатке- Ослотрон не пуст от самобытия, его просто нет.


да, я об этом же! таким образом Лонгченпа и Дзонгар Кхенце говорили о чем то имеющим смысл, стало ли вам понятнее, вы там выше не понимали вроде?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> да, я об этом же! таким образом Лонгченпа и Дзонгар Кхенце говорили о чем то имеющим смысл, стало ли вам понятнее, вы там выше не понимали вроде?


Мне речения мастеров были изначально понятны. Мне была и остается непонятной тенденция проецировать буддийскую анатмаваду на христианскую апофатику. Якобы, это идентично, компренде?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я что то не совсем понял. тут кто то из местный думает что бог есть? или тиртикхи набежали с проповедями? или тиртикхам надо доказать что бога нет а аргументов не хватает. пишите в личку поделюсь аргументами но проблем. а если ни то ни это ни третье к чему весь этот шум?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мне речения мастеров были изначально понятны. Мне была и остается непонятной тенденция проецировать буддийскую анатмаваду на христианскую апофатику. Якобы, это идентично, компренде?


если честно, не очень компренде. в чем заключается проекция по-вашему?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне была и остается непонятной тенденция проецировать буддийскую анатмаваду на христианскую апофатику. Якобы, это идентично, компренде?


Еще раз повторю: я ничего никуда не проецирую и ни о какой идентичности не говорю.

Речь лишь о том, что опровергающая аргументация, принятая в буддизме, не работает в отношении того объекта, который современное богословие признает в качестве Первопричины, Абс. основы всего сущего и т.д., то есть их Бога. Может быть Ишвару она и опровергала, не знаю, не вникал. Но времена изменились и парадигма мышления совершенно иная.
И если применить систему опровержения, применяемую в буддизме для опровержения Бога, против некоторых принятых в буддизме же категорий, они окажутся столь же уязвимы для критики, что и этот "опровергаемый" Бог.
Только и всего.

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011), лесник (04.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я что то не совсем понял. тут кто то из местный думает что бог есть? или тиртикхи набежали с проповедями? или тиртикхам надо доказать что бога нет а аргументов не хватает. пишите в личку поделюсь аргументами но проблем. а если ни то ни это ни третье к чему весь этот шум?


Ну чисто как у Высоцкого:

Молот мне - так я любого в своего перекую.
Но ведь я не агитатор, я потомственный кузнец...

----------


## Антип Байда

> если честно, не очень компренде. в чем заключается проекция по-вашему?


Ну как же это "в чем"? В игнорировании способа существования Ослотрона. В попытках по тихой лавочке записать его в феномены, а потом возмущенно предъявлять.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (04.11.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Речь лишь о том, что опровергающая аргументация, принятая в буддизме, не работает в отношении того объекта, который современное богословие признает в качестве Первопричины, Абс. основы всего сущего и т.д., то есть их Бога.


Сергей, прошу прощения за то, что встреваю в конце разговора на 13 страниц, вы не могли бы дать определение что там признает современное богословие в качестве их бога? Если уже приводилось, дайти плиз ссылку в каком месадже?




> И если применить систему опровержения, применяемую в буддизме для опровержения Бога, против некоторых принятых в буддизме же категорий, они окажутся столь же уязвимы для критики, что и этот "опровергаемый" Бог.
> Только и всего.


И тут тоже, какие именно категории?
Спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну как же это "в чем"? В игнорировании способа существования Ослотрона.


А вы сами можете определить, чем способ существования "трансцендентной Самости", о которой говорит Дзонсар Кенце, комментируя Уттаратантру, или способ существования дхармадхату, отличается от способа существования Ослотрона?

----------

Vidyadhara (04.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> на 13 страниц, вы не могли бы дать определение что там признает современное богословие в качестве их бога? Если уже приводилось, дайти плиз ссылку в каком месадже?


Приводились, приводились. Но поищите уж сами, плз., если интересно. Тут не так много. Мне, право, недосуг.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Приводились, приводились. Но поищите уж сами, плз., если интересно. Тут не так много. Мне, право, недосуг.


Жаль. У меня просто такое ощущение, что тут какой то бред обсуждается. Буддийская философия логически(!) опровергает любые представления о Боге-первопричине, современные или устаревшие, без разницы. Но если вам недосуг, то и вопросов нет.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А вы сами можете определить, чем способ существования "трансцендентной Самости", о которой говорит Дзонсар Кенце, комментируя Уттаратантру, или способ существования дхармадхату, отличается от способа существования Ослотрона?


1) где Дзонгар Кенце говорил, что дхармакая это какая либо самость?
2) вы знаете разницу между дхармакаей и дхармадхату?
3) у дхармакаи, о которой говорил Дзонсар Кхенце, нет способа существования, она вне 4х крайностей существования и несуществования. А ослотрон существует как выдумка. Поэтому о чем этот ваш вопрос?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (25.11.2011)

----------


## К Дордже

> я что то не совсем понял. тут кто то из местный думает что бог есть? или тиртикхи набежали с проповедями? или тиртикхам надо доказать что бога нет а аргументов не хватает. пишите в личку поделюсь аргументами но проблем. а если ни то ни это ни третье к чему весь этот шум?


Вы сначала определитесь что означает слово Бог, а потом опровергайте...

Вспомнил историю, друг рассказал: дело было в больнице, на приём к разным врачам было много разного народа, и пока все ждали своей очереди, один мужик втирал бабушкам про Бога: - А вы знаете, вы знаете, что НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ означает Бог??? БОГ – Это на самом деле означает - Биоэнергетический Обмен Галактиками....!!!!!  :Confused:   :EEK!: А бабушки даже не вступая в дискуссию: - Да?!!! Правда?!!! А мы и не знали....!!!!! :Smilie: 

Можно конечно и так перевести слово Бог (галактики - видимая его часть), почему бы и нет... кто сможет опровергнуть существование галактик...? Но изначально на Руси(мы же русские понятия используем) это слово означало БоОг – Большой Огонь – Солнце. Если хотите опровергать Солнце, тогда идите и устраивайте забастовку рядом с научными институтами изучающими космос...

Ну а если под понятием Бог понимать Творца вселенной, то в буддизме это Вайрочана.
Где-то слыхал, что астрономы увидели дыру на конце вселенной во многие миллиарды световых лет, и в эту дыру видно другую вселенную с галактиками.... Вот и ещё один Вайрочана нашёлся...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Теперь возникает вопрос: кто же является Изначальным Творцом этих Вайрочан/Вселенных???? Какое-то ещё большее Существо объединяющее миллиарды Вайрочан....??? :Kiss:  Где же ОН, - ИЗНАЧАЛЬНЫЙ ???  :Smilie: 

ps. не пойму для чего всё это обсуждение на 13 страниц...., не, ну если вы хотите просто пообщаться, тогда понятно...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1) где Дзонгар Кенце говорил, что дхармакая это какая либо самость?


Да, именно так вот прям и говорил:
The [Dharmakaya] is purity, since its nature is pure and [even] the remaining imprints are fully removed.
It is true self (bdag nyid), since all conceptual elaboration in terms of self and non-self is totally stilled.
Это Уттаратантра.

А это комментарий Дзонсара Кенце:
Dharmakaya is beyond the self that is imputed by extremists, and it is also beyond the selflessness is beyond selflessness that is imputed by the Shravakas and all the lower paths – by all paths, actually. *That is the transcendental self.*

А Вы что, до сих пор не в курсе, что в буддизме Махаяны признается трансцендентная (высшая) самость, bdag nyid chen po?




> 2) вы знаете разницу между дхармакаей и дхармадхату?


  :Smilie: 
Для этого необязательно быть в samadhi.




> 3) у дхармакаи, о которой говорил Дзонсар Кхенце, нет способа существования, она вне 4х крайностей существования и несуществования. А ослотрон существует как выдумка. Поэтому о чем этот ваш вопрос?


Мой вопрос о том, каким достоверным познанием устанавливается существование того, чей способ существования вне 4х крайностей.
Вот когда ответите, тогда и будем решать, отличаются или нет.

----------

Alex (05.11.2011), Vidyadhara (04.11.2011), Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Да, именно так вот прям и говорил:
> The [Dharmakaya] is purity, since its nature is pure and [even] the remaining imprints are fully removed.
> It is true self (!!!!), since all conceptual elaboration in terms of self and non-self is totally stilled.
> Это Уттаратантра.
> 
> А это комментарий Дзонсара Кенце:
> Dharmakaya is beyond the self that is imputed by extremists, and it is also beyond the selflessness is beyond selflessness that is imputed by the Shravakas and all the lower paths – by all paths, actually. *That is the transcendental self.*


Понятно. Как грится, Сергей, не дайте себе умереть от невежества (самодеятельных переводчиков)!



> А Вы что, до сих пор не в курсе, что в буддизме признается трансцендентная (высшая) самость, bdag nyid chen po?


это весьма предвзятый перевод, Сергей  :Smilie:  bdagnyid chenpo с тем же успехом может быть совершенной природой, в которой никакой самости, особенно трансцедентной. Потому что bdagnyid chenpo имманентна




> Для этого необязательно быть в samadhi.


То есть расценивать как то, что разницы для вас нет, что дхармадхату, что дхармакая, всё трансцедентно и баста?!  :Big Grin: 




> Мой вопрос о том, каким достоверным познанием устанавливается существование того, чей способ существования вне 4х крайностей.
> Вот когда ответите, тогда и будем решать, отличаются или нет.


Отвечаю: непосредственным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понятно. Как грится, Сергей, не дайте себе умереть от невежества (самодеятельных переводчиков)!


Причем тут переводчики? Римпоче блестяще говорит по-английски, и уверяю Вас, он сказал именно то, что хотел. А если Вам это кажется странным, так это просто Ваша предвзятость. И, замечу, Римпоче несомненно знает тему лучше нас с вами.
Но если Вам угодно цепляться за собственные представления о буддизме - воля ваша.




> это весьма предвзятый перевод, Сергей  bdagnyid chenpo с тем же успехом может быть совершенной природой, в которой никакой самости, особенно трансцедентной.


См. выше. Это вообще не перевод, а непосредственная речь учителя.
Уттаратантра - да, перевод. Но он опять же делался под руководством Римпоче и опубликован на его сайте. И не Вам его критиковать.




> Потому что bdagnyid chenpo имманентна


А Дзонсар Кенце говорит, что трансцендентна. И кому верить: Вам или ему?




> То есть расценивать как то, что разницы для вас нет, что дхармадхату, что дхармакая, всё трансцедентно и баста?!


Не по теме. Хотите обсудить - откройте тред. 




> Отвечаю: непосредственным


.А вот это действительно интересно. Что значит "непосредственным" - непосредственным обычным или непосредственным йогическим?

----------

Alex (05.11.2011), Vidyadhara (04.11.2011), Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Причем тут переводчики?


при том.



> И не Вам его критиковать.


почему бы и нет? вы что ли запретите?




> Не по теме. Хотите обсудить - откройте тред.


именно по теме. вы шпарите замешивая и не разбираясь. почему мы должны опираться на ваши пересказы того же Дзонсара Кхенце, если вы не справляетесь даже с терминологией?




> А вот это действительно интересно. Что значит "непосредственным" - непосредственным обычным или непосредственным йогическим?


оба участвуют

----------


## Сергей Хос

> при том.


перевод при том, что это не перевод? достойный ответ.




> почему бы и нет? вы что ли запретите?


Да нет, кто ж Вам запретит? просто это глупо.
Ну подумайте сами, кто Вы, и кто Дзонсар Кенце? он же Римпоче. Совершенно разный масштаб.




> именно по теме. вы шпарите замешивая и не разбираясь. почему мы должны опираться на ваши пересказы того же Дзонсара Кхенце


Где Вы нашли пересказ? была прямая цитата, причем на том языке, на котором это было сказано.
Вот у Вас и правда интерпретация. Согласно Вашему разумению.




> оба участвуют


и как же непосредственное обычное восприятие устанавливает существование того, чей способ существования вне 4х крайностей?
Оно же обусловленное. Как оно может иметь дело с тем, что обусловленным не является, но при этом существует?

----------

Alex (05.11.2011), Vidyadhara (04.11.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> перевод при том, что это не перевод? достойный ответ.


Как не перевод. Перевод. Не перевод это например bdag nyid chen po в том контексте, в котором идёт речь в исходном тексте.
А transcendental self это перевод, причем что там именно имел в виду Ринпоче это тема отдельной большой лекции не для средних умов.
Вы же им размахиваете как шашкой. Вот это точно глупо. Но слово розжыгательное, я вас понимаю.




> Ну подумайте сами, кто Вы, и кто Дзонсар Кенце? он же Римпоче. Совершенно разный масштаб.


при чем тут моя личность, если речь идёт о логике.
"Тру селф это то, что бейонд селф и селфесснесс" - знаете ли, это игра слов. Вы придаёте ей онтологический смысл, которого она не имеет, это просто искусный метод привлечения внимания для тех, кто привязан к селфу. Дхармакая вне утверждений, это общеизвестно, и с этой колокольни всё совсем не так, как может показаться кавалеристам с шашками.
В сухом остатке, Ринпоче говорит нечто глубокое и неоднозначное, вы ухватываетесь к поверхностному смыслу и спекулируете им в теме про Бога-творца (которого этот же Ринпоче в лекциях по мадхъямаке опровергал однозначно с полпинка). Это я при этом веду себя глупо?
смею не согласиться  :Smilie: 




> Согласно Вашему разумению.


моё разумение в данном случае согласуется с традиционным взглядом




> и как же непосредственное обычное восприятие устанавливает существование того, чей способ существования вне 4х крайностей?
> Оно же обусловленное. Как оно может иметь дело с тем, что обусловленным не является, но при этом *существует*?


Дубль-два. Дхармакая вне *существования*. Как и несуществования, как и прочих крайностей.
Уже хватит приписывать ей существование!
Непосредственное обычное восприятие устанавливает дхармакаю по собственному признаку дхарм - пустотности, которая выражается во взаимозависимом происхождении, составности, непостоянству, дукхе и тп Это всё доступно на уровне обычного ума.

----------

Caddy (05.11.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (25.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Тру селф это то, что бейонд селф и селфесснесс" - знаете ли, это игра слов. Вы придаёте ей онтологический смысл, которого она не имеет


Это не я придаю ей онтологический смысл, а философия жентонг.
И в частности Лонгченпа как ее выразитель.
Неугодно это видеть - Ваше дело. Оставайтесь на позиции рангтон. Только ненадо заявлять, что иной подход - не буддизм. Вот это - действительно холиварное шашкамахательство.




> это просто искусный метод привлечения внимания для тех, кто привязан к селфу.


Значит, надо полагать, Вы отстаиваете позицию тех, кто привязан к selfless? Ну так бы сразу и сказали. А то у Вас какая-то странная претензия на провозглашение истины в посл. инстанции




> спекулируете им в теме про Бога-творца (которого этот же Ринпоче в лекциях по мадхъямаке опровергал однозначно с полпинка).


Хочу еще раз подчеркнуть: я вовсе не обосновываю бытие Бога ни с каких позиций. Я просто указываю на то, что обычная буддийская опровергающая аргументация в этом вопросе, будучи направлена на некоторые из принятых в буддизме сущностей, их точно так же опровергнет.
Например:
Дхармакая вне существования. Как и несуществования, как и прочих крайностей. Вот то же самое утверждает о Боге апофатическое богословие. Ну слово в слово.




> моё разумение в данном случае согласуется с традиционным взглядом


Из простой скромности следовало бы добавить: " традиционным взглядом В МОЕМ ПРЕДСТВАЛЕНИИ". Сокращая лишние члены в формуле, получим: "моё разумение = мое представление". А традиционные взгляды - просто лишний член.




> Непосредственное обычное восприятие устанавливает дхармакаю по собственному признаку дхарм - пустотности, которая выражается во взаимозависимом происхождении, составности, непостоянству, дукхе и тп Это всё доступно на уровне обычного ума.


Значит, обычный ум устанавливает трансцендентный объект (например, ясный свет или изначальную природу ума) в аспекте ее пустотности, то есть несуществования.
А что устанавливает ее в аспекте существования?

----------

Alex (05.11.2011), Vidyadhara (05.11.2011), Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну слово в слово.


А смысл в смысл?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Тру селф это то, что бейонд селф и селфесснесс" - знаете ли, это игра слов. Вы придаёте ей онтологический смысл, которого она не имеет, это просто искусный метод привлечения внимания для тех, кто привязан к селфу. Дхармакая вне утверждений, это общеизвестно, и с этой колокольни всё совсем не так, как может показаться кавалеристам с шашками.
> В сухом остатке, Ринпоче говорит нечто глубокое и неоднозначное, вы ухватываетесь к поверхностному смыслу и спекулируете им в теме про Бога-творца (которого этот же Ринпоче в лекциях по мадхъямаке опровергал однозначно с полпинка).


Кстати, если кому охота, можно поразбираться с первоисточником таких высказываний Римпоче. Поскольку они делались в контексте учения по Уттаратантре, вот интересный фрагмент из автокомментария (бхасья), где как раз обсуждается вопрос про самость-не самость. Дам пожалуй сразу на трех языках:

Indeed, all the other Heretics consider the things consisting of form, etc. as the Ego though they are of the unreal nature. And this very thing as has been perceived by the Heretics does not correspond with the [real] characteristic of Ego, hence it is always non-Ego. On the contrary, the Tathāgata has attained the highest supremacy, [knowing] non-substantiality of all the phenomena by means of his Wisdom perceiving the truth. And this very non-substantiality as has been perceived by the Tathāgata is quite consistent with the characteristic of non-ego, hence *there is always the implication of Ego, by taking non-Egoity in the meaning of Ego*, as has been said: “He stands by application of no standing place”.

sarve hy anyatīrthyā rūpādikam atatsvabhāvaṃ vastv ātmety upagatāḥ | tac caiṣāṃ vastu yathāgraham ātmalakṣaṇena visaṃvāditvāt sarvakālam anātmā | tathāgataḥ punar yathābhūtajñānena sarvadharmanairātmyaparapāramiprāptaḥ | tac cāsya nairātmyam anātmalakṣaṇena yathādarśanam avisaṃvāditvāt sarvakālam ātmābhipreto nairātmyam evātmani kṛtvā | yathoktaṃ sthito ’sthānayogeneti | 

de dag gis ji ltar bzuṅ ba’i dṅos bo de yaṅ bdag gi mtshan ñid kyis slu ba daṅ ldan pa’i phyir dus thams cad du bdag med do || de bźin gśegs pas ni yaṅ dag pa ji lta ba bźin gyi ye śes kyis chos thams cad bdag med pa dam pa’i pha rol tu phyin pa brñes la | des ji ltar gzigs pa’i bdag med pa yaṅ bdag yod pa ma yin pa’i mtshan ñid kyis mi slu ba daṅ ldan pa’i phyir dus thams cad du bdag tu ’dod do || bdag med pa ñid bdag tu byas pa ste | ji skad du | mi gnas pa’i tshul gyis gnas ba źes gsuṅs pa lta bu’o ||

А насчет онтологического смысла - так вот, извольте в той же Уттаратантре сказано:

Высшие (парамитные) чистота, самость (bdag, atman), блаженство и постоянство, —
Вот [совершенные качества] плода.

śubhātmasukhanityatvaguṇapāramitā phalam

И что же мы решим в результате? что плод онтологического статуса не имеет?

----------

Vidyadhara (05.11.2011), Vladiimir (05.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А смысл в смысл?)


Смысл в вопросе. А вопрос простой: почему буддисты используют в своем воззрении онтологию запредельных, абсолютных, необусловленных и т.д. сущностей, но запрещают это делать другим?
То есть "опровергают" оппонентов по правилам, которые сами для себя не считают обязательными.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (05.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Смысл в вопросе. А вопрос простой: почему буддисты используют в своем воззрении онтологию запредельных, абсолютных, необусловленных и т.д. сущностей, но запрещают это делать другим? То есть "опровергают" оппонентов по правилам, которые сами для себя не считают обязательными.


Назвали анатман "атманом". Это разве онтология? Это игра слов.

----------

Zom (05.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Смысл в вопросе. А вопрос простой: почему буддисты используют в своем воззрении онтологию запредельных, абсолютных, необусловленных и т.д. сущностей, но запрещают это делать другим?
> То есть "опровергают" оппонентов по правилам, которые сами для себя не считают обязательными.


Нету в буддизме запредельных сущностей. Нашли знакомые буквы и считаете, что это об одном и том же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Назвали анатман "атманом". Это разве онтология? Это игра слов.


а как вы отличаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нету в буддизме запредельных сущностей. Нашли знакомые буквы и считаете, что это об одном и том же.


Ну можно конечно и так решить. Дескать, "сказали черное, но на самом деле имели в виду белое". Только с таким подходом куда уж кого-то опровергать?

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (05.11.2011)

----------


## До

> а как вы отличаете?


В буддизме главное учение _анатман_. Следовательно, "атман" там говоритсья чисто аллегорически.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну можно конечно и так решить. Дескать, "сказали черное, но на самом деле имели в виду белое". Только с таким подходом куда уж кого-то опровергать?


Слова всего-лишь обозначение феноменов. Кто-то говорит про черный квадрат, кто-то черный пиар, это одно слово "черный", обозначающее совершенно различные феномены. Чтоб заявлять об идентичности каких-то слов, надо быть уверенным, что за этими словами стоят одни и те же феномены. Я вас об этом и спросил, но вы ответили на что-то свое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> надо быть уверенным, что за этими словами стоят одни и те же феномены.


Ну наконец-то появились феномены помимо обозначений. Это и есть та онтологичность, в которой буддисты обвиняют своих оппонентов.
О чем и речь.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме главное учение _анатман_. Следовательно, "атман" там говоритсья чисто аллегорически.


Откуда вы знаете?
Может, сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла, и все наоборот, чем вам кажется?

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Откуда вы знаете?


Читал в книжках. Плюс, это и так понятно.




> *Может, сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла*, и все наоборот, чем вам кажется?


Не может, а точно.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (05.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну наконец-то появились феномены помимо обозначений. Это и есть та онтологичность, в которой буддисты обвиняют своих оппонентов.
> О чем и речь.


Удобно видимо не отвечать на конкретные вопросы о своих словах, а сворачивать какие Учителя тупые(надеюсь хоть понимаете, что доказательство несуществования творца, это не выдумки рядовых буддистов), и не понимают, что говорят.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читал в книжках. Плюс, это и так понятно.


То есть таково ваше мнение.



> Не может, а точно


что именно "точно"? что все наоборот, чем вам кажется или что сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> надеюсь хоть понимаете, что доказательство несуществования творца, это не выдумки рядовых буддистов


это может оказаться выдумкой ДЛЯ рядовых буддистов  :Smilie: 
а на самом деле доказательства никакого нет, есть просто утверждение на основе собственного мистического опыта.
то есть прямого йогического восприятия

----------


## До

> То есть таково ваше мнение.


Ясно, что не ваше.

Какое обоснование вас удовлетворит?




> что именно "точно"? что все наоборот, чем вам кажется или что сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла?


То, что подчеркнул жирным шрифтом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что подчеркнул жирным шрифтом.


ОК. Но если сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла, тогда неправильно говорить, что "атман" там говорится чисто аллегорически. Например, в Махапаринирване, в 12 главе, читаем:

Kasyapa said to the Buddha: "O World-Honoured One! Is there Self in the 25 existences or not?"

The Buddha said: "O good man! *"Self" means "Tathagatagarbha". Every being has Buddha-Nature. his is the Self*. Such Self has, from the very beginning, been under cover of innumerable defilements.

In order to save beings, he gives them the teaching of non-Self. Having practised the Way thus, beings do away with the [cast of] mind that clings to
self and gain Nirvana. All of this is to do away with people’s wrong concepts, to show them the Way and cause them to stand above, to show them that they adhere to self, that what obtains in the world is all false and not true, and to make them practise non-Self and purify themselves. This is similar to the woman’s applying a bitter substance to her nipple out of love for her child. It is the same with the Tathagata. *For practising the Void, I say that all do not have the Self.*
This is like the woman’s cleaning her nipple and calling for her child to partake of her milk. The case is the same with me, too: *I speak of the Tathagatagarbha*. For this reason, the bhiksus do not entertain fear.

Если это сутра окончательного смысла, то Self - никакая не аллегория.

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> ОК. Но если сутры Третьего поворота - окончательного смысла, тогда неправильно говорить, что "атман" там говорится чисто аллегорически. Например, в Махапаринирване, в 12 главе, читаем:
> 
> Kasyapa said to the Buddha: "O World-Honoured One! Is there Self in the 25 existences or not?"
> 
> The Buddha said: "O good man! *"Self" means "Tathagatagarbha". Every being has Buddha-Nature. his is the Self*. Such Self has, from the very beginning, been under cover of innumerable defilements.
> 
> In order to save beings, he gives them the teaching of non-Self. Having practised the Way thus, beings do away with the [cast of] mind that clings to
> self and gain Nirvana. All of this is to do away with people’s wrong concepts, to show them the Way and cause them to stand above, to show them that they adhere to self, that what obtains in the world is all false and not true, and to make them practise non-Self and purify themselves. This is similar to the woman’s applying a bitter substance to her nipple out of love for her child. It is the same with the Tathagata. *For practising the Void, I say that all do not have the Self.*
> This is like the woman’s cleaning her nipple and calling for her child to partake of her milk. The case is the same with me, too: *I speak of the Tathagatagarbha*. For this reason, the bhiksus do not entertain fear.
> ...


Аллегория, почему нет.

Вы не сказали какие аргмуенты вас удовлетворят, следовательно, что бы я не говорил вы будете отбрасывать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если это сутра окончательного смысла, то Self - никакая не аллегория.


Заодно -- ещё и по поводу прямого смысла и иносказаний -- из десятой главы Ланкаватары:

401. Как некий учитель живописи иль его подмастерье, [II, 117] 
картину творя, к тем иль иным краскам-цветам прибегает, [так же и] я научаю. 

402. [Суть] картины — не в красках-цветах, не в холсте и не в названии. [II, 118] 
[Лишь] для привлеченья вниманья существ к картине на ней, согласно потребности, цвета располагают. 

403. [Словесные] указания уводят [от Истины], ибо сама Истина вне слов пребывает. [II, 119] 
Пребывая же в Дхармовом [теле], _являю я Истину_1 йогинам.
--------------------------------------------------
1 ... являю я Истину (_таттвам дешеми_), букв. «указую на Истину». 

404. *Истина, постигаемая в глубинах «я» сокровенного, пребывает вне различённого и различения. [II, 120] 
Я на неё указую [лишь] сыновьям Победителя, невежд же я наставляю иначе.* [II, 121] 

405. И яко майя, разнообразьем сияющим предстающая, [в действительности] не существует, тако словесное наставление уводит [от Истины]. 
Что одному — указание, другому — не-указание. [II, 122] 

406. Но яко целитель прописывает [больному] лучшее из лучших средств, 
тако и будды говорят [всем] существам лишь о просто уме. [II, 123]

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

:EEK!:  Яко яко... "Окончательный смысл" там не в том, что не содержит аллегорий, а что разъясняется сказаное ранее и сводятся все концы с концами. Собственно это идея йогачары и есть - единая колесница - что противоречия между поучениями Будды нет.

По поводу "природы будды" и "атмана" статья Салли Кинг: http://nirc.nanzan-u.ac.jp/publicati...runing%209.pdf




> In other words, in this text, atmaparamita = anatmaparamita = the true, essential nature of all things. Here we have language not only of atman but even a direct statement that this atman is the “true, essential nature of all things.” On the face of it, this would seem to be a perfect illustration of the phenomenon that Matsumoto decries. However, upon closer examination, the fact that this *atman cum essential nature of all things is identical to anatman* and is realized through the practice of prajñaparamita absolutely precludes such a reading.


Enjoy.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А вы сами можете определить, чем способ существования "трансцендентной Самости", о которой говорит Дзонсар Кенце, комментируя Уттаратантру, или способ существования дхармадхату, отличается от способа существования Ослотрона?


Дхармадхату есть, Ослотрона нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Яко яко... "Окончательныя смысл" там не в том что не содерджит аллегорий, а что разьясняется сказанное ранее и сводятся все концы с концами. Собственно это идея йогачары и есть - единая колесница - что противоречия между поучениями Будды нет.
> 
> По поводу "природы будды" и "атмана" статья Салли Кинг: http://nirc.nanzan-u.ac.jp/publicati...runing%209.pdf


Атман -- это анатаман, указание на истину -- не указание на истину, пробуждение -- не пробуждение, упая [наконец] -- не упая и т.д.
Т.е., я не понял, чему Вы возражаете словами Салли Кинг, если возражаете...

----------


## До

*Юй Кан*, после многоточия был текст для Сергея Хоса.

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Юй Кан*, после многоточия был текст для Сергея Хоса.


И что там у кого не так, если Вы, конечно, *возражаете*?

----------


## До

> И что там у кого не так, если Вы, конечно, *возражаете*?


Оставим возражения прасангикам.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Оставим возражения прасангикам.


Вот это хорошая фраза, надо взять на вооружение. Употреблять при личном общении, произносить со значением, пристально глядя в глаза собеседнику, при этом медленно растворяясь в воздухе...

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Оставим возражения прасангикам.


Т.е., Вы -- в данном случае -- ничему не возражаете, а комментарий и инджойную : ) цитату привели *в подтвержение* точки зрения Сергея?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е., Вы -- в данном случае -- ничему не возражаете, а комментарий и инджойную : ) цитату привели *в подтвержение* точки зрения Сергея?


Вероятно, вопросы тоже следует оставить прасангикам.

----------


## До

> Т.е., Вы -- в данном случае -- ничему не возражаете, а комментарий и инджойную : ) цитату привели *в подтвержение* точки зрения Сергея?


Эта цитата там только для того, чтоб заинтересовать прочитать всю статью, затравка. А статья для общего развития, на тему _атмана_ природы будды и _анатмана_. А это тема моего обсуждения с С.Х. Я надеюсь он понимает о чём мы говорим. Ежели другия не понимаютѣ, то пусть проходятѣ мимо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> просто утверждение на основе собственного мистического опыта.
> то есть прямого йогического восприятия


Это и есть реальное доказательство, которое чего-то стоит, а не словоблудие "я там буквы такие же видал, и, не разбираясь в смысле слов, уверен, что это одно и тоже".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эта цитата там только для того, чтоб заинтересовать прочитать всю статью, затравка. А статья для общего развития, на тему _атмана_ природы будды и _анатмана_. А это тема моего обсуждения с С.Х. Я надеюсь он понимает о чём мы говорим. Ежели другия не понимаютѣ, то пусть проходятѣ мимо.


А, так этот линк + цитата, выложенные До, *который ничему тут не возражает*, -- просто как бы "культпросвет" для Сергея, но не для Юй Кана, если тот не понимает о чём у вас толки с Сергеем, а цитату из перевода Лс (раздражающего До архаизмами) привёл в подтверждение т.зр. Хоса, -- беспонятно? : )

----------


## До

> А, так этот линк + цитата -- "культпросвет" для Сергея, но не для Юй Кана, если он не понимает о чём у вас толки с Сергеем,


Да.




> а цитату из перевода Лс (раздражающего До архаизмами), он привёл в подтверждение т.зр. Хоса, -- беспонятно? : )


Я цитату из ЛС не приводил.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да.
> 
> Я цитату из ЛС *не приводил*.


Правильно: привёл её -- Юй Кан, и привёл он (а не До, нет-нет!) её именно *в подтверждение сказанного Хосом*. Чему опять возражаем, оставляя возражения прасангикам? : )

----------


## До

> Правильно: привёл её -- Юй Кан, и именно в подтверждение т.зр. Хоса. Чему опять возражаем, оставляя возражения прасангикам? : )


Что вам от меня надо, очередной приступ троллизма?

----------


## До

> Правильно: привёл её -- Юй Кан, и привёл он (а не До, нет-нет!) её именно в подтверждение сказанного Хосом. Чему опять возражаем, оставляя возражения прасангикам? : )


А где вы увидели возражение с моей стороны? Я же согласился с вами да, мол, "_я цитату из ЛС не приводил_". Если вы не говорили обратное, то чему тут возражать?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что вам от меня надо, очередной приступ троллизма?


Хороший ответ: спокойный, не флеймовый, сугубо по теме и без никаких раздражений или возражений по поводу чего-либо...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А где вы увидели возражение с моей стороны? Я же согласился с вами да, мол, "_я цитату из ЛС не приводил_". Если вы не говорили обратное, то чему тут возражать?


Мы обсуждаем цитаты из сутр, утверждающие разными словами, что в сутрах Махаяны высший атман ака "«я» сокровенное" = природе будды = анатману, или то, кто привёл какую цитату?

----------


## До

> Мы обсуждаем цитаты из сутр, утверждающие разными словами, что "«я» сокровенное" = природе будды = анатману, или то, кто привёл какую цитату?


Это такой незаметный уход от вопроса? Якобы вы с сообщения #284 обсуждаете тему, а вовсе меня не троллите?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это такой незаметный уход от вопроса? Якобы вы с сообщения #284 обсуждаете тему, а вовсе меня не троллите?


Сообщения #284 было не троллингом кого-либо и вобще не троллингом (иначе об этом надо бы не в тему, а -- к модераторам), а попыткой вернуть разговор от обсуждения того, кто привёл цитату, к разговору по теме. Вместо этого у До после намёка на беспонятность Юй Кана теперь всё сводится к обвинениям Юй Кана в троллинге...
Была ещё у Вас в другой теме троллинговая попытка спровоцировать обсуждение личности Судзуки (объявленного там, как бы между прочим, теософом) и корректности его (и не только его, кстати, но не суть) предположений о том, что "Глава о мясоедении" является более поздней добавкой... Может, хватит, а?

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Это был не троллингом кого-либо, а попыткой вернуть разговор от обсуждения того, кто привёл цитату, к разговору по теме.


Сначала кто-то увёл разговор от темы к "_обсуждению того кто привёл цитату_"? И кто же это был???




> Вместо этого после намёка на беспонятность Юй Кана всё сводится к обвинениям его в троллинге До...


В сообщениях с #284 вы пишете всё строго по теме? Особенно обратите внимание на ваши посты со смайлами - их цель была, ни что иное, как вернуть обсуждение к теме??
А я просто отвечая на ваши вопросы, ясен пень, увожу обсуждение от темы...




> Была ещё у Вас в другой теме троллинговая попытка спровоцировать обсуждение личности Судзуки (объявленного там, как бы между прочим, теософом) и корректности его (и не только его, кстати, но не суть) предположений о том, что "Глава о мясоедении" является более поздней добавкой...


Что в ней троллингового? Объясните.




> Хотите продолжить?


По собственному опыту знаю, что с вами нормальное обсуждение н е   в о з м о ж н о. Ну не возможно и всё тут.

----------

Zom (05.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сначала кто-то увёл разговор от темы к "_обсуждению того кто привёл цитату_"? И кто же это был???


См. пост #292. %)
Но:






> По собственному опыту знаю, что с вами нормальное обсуждение н е   в о з м о ж н о. Ну не возможно и всё тут.


Да, Юй Кан, мягко говоря, -- ужасен:
-- спорить с ним -- тяжко;
-- _явно_ соглашаться с ним -- это, ну, просто, как бы себя не уважать : );
-- даже смайлы у Юй Кана (уж не говоря об архаизмах в его переводах) -- приводят До в раздражение;
-- вывести Юй Кана из себя -- очень сложно, но не невозможно, если очень захотеть : )...

*Так зачем же До отвечает на посты Юй Кана*
(то провоцируя -- как бы, конечно, не Юй Кана, -- обсуждение Судзуки как теософа, то в этой теме -- см. #280 и сообщая потом, что, мол, кроме _раздражения по поводу "яко" в переводе Юй Кана_, всё остальное было адресовано Сергею Хосу),
*если До "по собственному опыту" знает, что для него "нормальное обсуждение" чего-либо с Юй Каном -- "н е   в о з м о ж н о. Ну не возможно и всё тут"?*

----------


## До

> См. пост #292. %)


Чем он вас задел? Нельзя уже сказать о себе, чтоб вас не задеть? + Там ответ на ваш вопрос - не надо было отвечать?




> *Да*, Юй Кан, мягко говоря, -- ужасен:
> -- спорить с ним -- тяжко;
> -- _явно_ соглашаться с ним -- это, ну, просто, как бы себя не уважать : );
> -- даже смайлы у Юй Кана (уж не говоря об архаизмах в его переводах) -- приводят До в раздражение;
> -- вывести Юй Кана из себя -- очень сложно, но не невозможно, если очень захотеть : )...


И главное я ничего из этого не говорил.




> Так зачем же До отвечает на посты Юй Кана


Не знал, что не надо отвечать когда спрашивают - возьму на заметку в общении с вами.




> (то провоцируя -- как бы, конечно, не Юй Кана, -- обсуждение Судзуки как теософа,


А что вы приплетаете к этому треду Судзуки? Судзуки виноват что вы меня троллили о возражениях и о цитате?




> то в этой теме -- см. #280


Мстили мне за то что я сказал "Яко яко..."?




> и сообщая потом, что, мол, кроме _раздражения по поводу "яко" в переводе Юй Кана_, всё остальное было адресовано Сергею Хосу),


Сказал правду.




> если До "по собственному опыту" знает, что для него "нормальное обсуждение" чего-либо с Юй Каном -- "н е   в о з м о ж н о. Ну не возможно и всё тут"?


Не ставлю крест на человеке.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чем он вас задел? Нельзя уже сказать о себе, чтоб вас не задеть? + Там ответ на ваш вопрос - не надо было отвечать?


Да не, не задел, а улыбнул очередным уходом от ответа, а потом, как было уже не раз, -- оффтопным выяснением того, кто начал "первым песком кидаться" и неотвратимыми обвинениями в адрес Юй Кана. : )




> Не знал, что не надо отвечать когда спрашивают - возьму на заметку в общении с вами.


*Чтобы не плодить бесплодные и заведомо тупиковые выяснения отношений, не надо нарываться на общение с человеком, с которым "нормальное обсуждение н е в о з м о ж н о. Ну не возможно и всё тут", хоть крест на нём ставь (или не ставь : ), хоть ноль, хоть любой другой "знак", вроде "неадекват", "тролль" и т.д. Тем паче, что он сам с некоторых пор общение с Вами в форуме не инициирует.*
Ответьте ещё чем-нибудь самозащитно-вопрощающим/утверждающим, а я развивать не буду.

----------


## До

> Да не, не задел, а улыбнул очередным уходом от ответа,


Это вы про мои ответы на ваши вопросы?
Ответив на ваши вопросы я ушёл от ответа?




> Чтобы не плодить бесплодные и заведомо тупиковые выяснения отношений,


Т.е. вы спецаильно задаёте такие вопросы, чтоб собеседник ушёл темы - а потом его героически и благородно возвращаете на тему. После десятого тролингового поста собеседник почему-то перестаёт отвечать на вопросы - уходит от ответа!!

Сказал я "яко" и всё - автоматически две страницы выяснений на разные темы (чья цитата, да оставлены ли возражения, да то, да сё).




> не надо нарываться на общение с человеком, с которым "нормальное обсуждение н е в о з м о ж н о.


Я же вам уже писал - после стотыщного "выяснения" вы начнёте общаться нормально. Так что я надежды не теряю!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Окончательный смысл" там не в том, что не содержит аллегорий


Вообще-то иносказательный - это и значит "объясняющий на основе аллегорий". А окончательный, соответственно, = не аллегорический.

Но вопрос в другом: если буддисты позволяют себе говорить об абсолютном (= постоянном, необусловленном, вечном, неизменном) как минимум двояко: и как о существующем и как о не существующем, то почему в полемике с теистами они односторонне утверждают возможность лишь несуществования абсолюта?
Получается, для себя одни правила дискурса, а для других - иные? Ну тогда вся доказательность сводится к нулю.

----------

Vidyadhara (06.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармадхату есть, Ослотрона нет.


Это голословное утверждение.
Как это устанавливается достоверным познанием - вот какой был вопрос.
Иначе можно сказать, что господьбог, дхармадхату и ослотрон - феномены одного порядка.

Или иначе: почему дхармадхату не опровергается на тех же основаниях, что и господьбог?

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## К Дордже

У  Патриарха Кирилла берут интервью:

_Репортер:_ - Вы верите в инопланетян ?
_Кирилл:_ - Нет, я их не видел!
_Репортер:_ - А вы Бога видели?.............  :Kiss: 

_реальная история_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> статья Салли Кинг:
> atman cum essential nature of all things is identical to anatman


Хитрит ваша Салли. Она, должно быть, рангтонгма  :Smilie: 
В Сутре сказано:
*there is always the implication of Ego, by taking non-Egoity in the meaning of Ego*
Смысл противоположный.

Enjoy.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> 
> просто утверждение на основе собственного мистического опыта.
> то есть прямого йогического восприятия
> 
> 
> *Это и есть реальное доказательство*, которое чего-то стоит


Вот это принимается, это зачет.
Это, собственно, значит вот что:
Одни говорят: "Наши йоги летали на небо, и Бога там не видели".
Другие им отвечают: "А наши тоже летали и видели".

Рядовым же буддистам, не умеющим летать на небо, остается выбирать, каким йогам верить.
А всякие философские "опровержения" и "доказательства" - сказочки для особо интеллектуальных простаков.

Об чем я собственно тут и толкую.

----------

Vidyadhara (06.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это голословное утверждение.
> Как это устанавливается достоверным познанием - вот какой был вопрос.
> Иначе можно сказать, что господьбог, дхармадхату и ослотрон - феномены одного порядка.
> 
> Или иначе: почему дхармадхату не опровергается на тех же основаниях, что и господьбог?


Как устанавливается пустотность сущего? Можно ли так переформулировать ваш вопрос?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как устанавливается пустотность сущего? Можно ли так переформулировать ваш вопрос?


Нет, так нельзя, поскольку не соответствует вашему первоначальному утверждению, из которого возник вопрос.
Утверждение было:
*Дхармадхату есть, Ослотрона нет.*

Соответственно, просьба уточнить, каким достоверным познанием здесь устанавливаются категории "есть" и "нет".

----------

Vidyadhara (06.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это, собственно, значит вот что:
> Одни говорят: "Наши йоги летали на небо, и Бога там не видели".
> Другие им отвечают: "А наши тоже летали и видели".


 Не значит. А что кто-то болтологию разводит, не желая вдаваться в суть, то это их проблемы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не значит. А что кто-то болтологию разводит, не желая вдаваться в суть, то это их проблемы.


Да, я уже понял, что других опровержений в вашем арсенале не имеется.

----------

Vidyadhara (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Вообще-то иносказательный - это и значит "объясняющий на основе аллегорий". А окончательный, соответственно, = не аллегорический.


При чём тут русское слово "иносказательный"? Вы о ерунде какой-то делаете вывод по словам другого языка через тысячу лет.

Сутры третьего поворота объясняют предыдущие смыслы - _разъяснительные_. Аллегория, это инструмент разъяснения.

Само слово "татхагатагарбха" разве не аллегория? Или считаете у мужчины Будды была матка, которая у всех существ?

И третье - по какому _сильному_ критерю Махаяна Махапаринирвана сутра - это сутра третьего поворота? (Это, конечно, отдельная тема).




> Но вопрос в другом: если буддисты позволяют себе говорить об абсолютном (= постоянном, необусловленном, вечном, неизменном) как минимум двояко: и как о существующем и как о не существующем, то почему в полемике с теистами они односторонне утверждают возможность лишь несуществования абсолюта?


Потому что _слова_, это одно, а _смыслы_, это другое.
Опровергают оппонентов _по смыслу_, а не потому, что они сказали слово "атман".
А говоря о себе "играют словами" - для того чтоб ученик научился различать _смыслы_.

Например, видящий смыслы человек не будет опровергать "свабхаву", если она не несёт негативного смысла.




> Получается, для себя одни правила дискурса, а для других - иные? Ну тогда вся доказательность сводится к нулю.


Для дурака* не видящего смыслов - да. Для него даже прямая речь сводится к нулю.

________________
* Речь не о вас.

----------


## До

> У  Патриарха Кирилла берут интервью:
> 
> _Репортер:_ - Вы верите в инопланетян ?
> _Кирилл:_ - Нет, я их не видел!
> _Репортер:_ - А вы Бога видели?............. 
> 
> _реальная история_


Продолжить-то легко - "_вижу и чувствую его присутствие всюду_." "_Само наше с вами существование доказывает бытие Бога_."

----------


## До

> Хитрит ваша Салли. Она, должно быть, рангтонгма


Научная статья. Почитайте на досуге.




> В Сутре сказано:
> *there is always the implication of Ego, by taking non-Egoity in the meaning of Ego*
> Смысл противоположный.


1. Смысл не противоположный, а другой. Не все другие смыслы противоположны.

2. Не понятно, что эта фраза значит. То ли это негативный смысл что _нельзя брать анатман атманом_, то ли что _понятие анатман подразумевает понятие атман_ (в этом ничего страшного нет).

3. И почему тут нет ошибки перевода?

"(Rgvbh 31-13-16)
tathāgataḥ punar yathābhūtajñānena sarvadharmanairātmyaparapāramiprāptaḥ | tac câsya
nairātmyam anātmalakṣaṇena yathādarśanam avisaṃvāditvāt sarvakālam ātmâbhipreto
nairātmyam evâtmani kṛtvā | yathôktaṃ sthito 'sthānayogenêti |

(Takasaki 210-211)
On the contrary, the Tathāgata has attained the highest supremacy, [knowing] non-substantiality of
all the phenomena by means of his Wisdom perceiving the truth. And *this very non-substantiality as
has been perceived by the Tathāgata is quite consistent with the characteristic of non-ego, hence
there is always the implication of Ego*, by taking non-Egoity in the meaning of Ego, as has been said:
"He stands by application of no standing place"."

"Несубстанциональность хорошо согласуется с характеристикой анатмана, и поэтому всегда есть импликация атмана..." - почему это "_поэтому_" - не видно логики, а раз её не видно, следовательно, что-то не так с переводом. Раз непонятно тут, то дальше не ясно к чему прилепить "by taking non-Egoity in the meaning of Ego".




> Enjoy.


У вас тяга по кратким и неясным фразочкам делать переворачивающие буддизм выводы. Такое надо приводить с понятными комментариями.


ps. Ориг. текст Такасаки (p. 211):



И, к слову, это не основной стихотворный текст Уттаратантры (Маитрейи), а фрагмент суб-суб-комментария (Сарамати) между шлоками 36 и 37. Этих фраз нет ни в переводе _Rosemarie Fuchs_, ни в переводе _Khenchen Thrangu Rinpoche_, ни в переводе _K&K. Holmes_. Ещё только в переводе Обермиллера есть это место:



Настолько оно авторитетно. А что там Сарамати имел ввиду — да кто его знает?

----------


## До

> tac câsya nair*ātmya*m an*ātma*lakṣaṇena yathādarśanam avisaṃvāditvāt sarvakālam *ātmâ*bhipreto nair*ātmya*m ev*âtman*i kṛtvā


Атман атманно не переатманить не перевыатманить. Ага, понятно...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да, я уже понял, что других опровержений в вашем арсенале не имеется.


Зачем мне аргументы, когда вы на вопросы конкретные ответить даже не можете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сутры третьего поворота объясняют предыдущие смыслы - _разъяснительные_. Аллегория, это инструмент разъяснения.


Вообще-то в сутрах Третьего поворота содержатся сообщения (сделанные от лица Будды) о том, что доктрины, сформулированные в во всех предыдущих сутрах *не выражают окончательный смысл, а являются предварительными, дидактическими*.
    Например, в Лотосовой сутре он называет нирвану архатов ненастоящей нирваной, а "промежуточной стоянкой на длинном пути". В Махапаринирване говорится, что *пустотность, проповеданная в сутрах Праджняпарамиты, взятая в окончательном смысле, блокирует постижение абсолютного объекта*. И смысл "окончательности" сутр этой категории как раз и сводится к тому, что в них Будда *окончательно указывает* (и правда, аллегорически) на этот *абсолютный объект как на истинно сущее*, но трудно постижимое, запредельное словам и определениям, и т.д.

    Любопытно, например, как в 12 главе Махапаринирваны Кашьяпа приводит Будде ряд аргументов о невозможности существования "Я" как вечного, неразрушимого, неизменного и т.д., причем именно те, какими в буддизме вообще принято опровергать существование "Я".
В ответ на это Будда в аллегорической форме объясняет его *вечность, неразрушимость, неизменность, запредельность словам и определениям* и т.д.
    Смысл всех этих аллегорий сводится к тому, что Будда говорит в начале этой главы:

*Будда сказал: О сын благородной семьи! Атман значит Татхагатагарбха. Во всех существах есть природа будды. Это Атман. Но изначально он скрыт под множеством загрязнений, поэтому живые существа не могут видеть его*

    Вот такие прямые формулировки и делают эти сутры сутрами окончательного смысла, а не что-то еще.
Так что не стоит приписывать мне попытку "перевернуть основы". Совершенно очевидно, что в буддийском дискурсе имеется прямое указание на существование абсолютного объекта. Поэтому у буддистов нет никаких резонов запрещать другим его использовать в своих рассуждениях.

А раз так, то логика опровержения перестает работать. Например:

*Аквинат: В мире есть причинность. Следовательно, есть и Первопричина (как абсолютный объект).
Буддист: В мире есть причинность. Следовательно, Первопричины нет (потому что абсолютного объекта не существует).*

Такое суждение буддиста целиком основано на имплицитном отрицании возможности существования абсолютного объекта, его невозможности.
Если абс. объект признается в буддизме как возможный, аргумент перестает работать.
Это не делает автоматически верным утверждение Аквината. Но при этом перестает быть и его опровержением.

----------

Vidyadhara (06.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (06.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, так нельзя, поскольку не соответствует вашему первоначальному утверждению, из которого возник вопрос.
> Утверждение было:
> *Дхармадхату есть, Ослотрона нет.*
> 
> Соответственно, просьба уточнить, каким достоверным познанием здесь устанавливаются категории "есть" и "нет".


Ну, раз кроме явлений и сущности ничего нет, и речь не о сущности, то, стало быть, Дхармадхату=сарвадхарма? И вопрос имеет вид: как устанавливается существующее и почему Ослотрон не устанавливается?

----------


## Антип Байда

> *Аквинат: В мире есть причинность. Следовательно, есть и Первопричина (как абсолютный объект).*


Здесь надо немного поточнее написать, а именно так - (Первопричина же беспричинна, правда же ?) 
*В мире есть причинность. Следовательно есть и безпричинное*
Сергей, вряд ли стоит соблазняться такими телегами, пусть они и от самого Аквината. И тем  более, сравнивать их с буддизмом.

----------

Пилигрим (07.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вопрос имеет вид: как устанавливается существующее и почему Ослотрон не устанавливается?


То есть распадается на два вопроса: "как" и "почему".

Начнем с "как".



> Ну, раз кроме явлений и сущности ничего нет, и речь не о сущности, то, стало быть, Дхармадхату=сарвадхарма?


1. Кроме явлений и сущности ничего нет
2. Речь не о сущности
3. Стало быть Дхармадхату - явление.

И как же она "является"?

----------


## До

> Вообще-то в сутрах Третьего поворота содержатся сообщения (сделанные от лица Будды) о том, что доктрины, сформулированные в во всех предыдущих сутрах *не выражают окончательный смысл, а являются предварительными, дидактическими*.


Запоминаем, что вы говорите, что там говорится.




> Например, в Лотосовой сутре


Пример это хорошо, хочу пример того как там это говорится. Я примеру всегда рад!




> он называет нирвану архатов ненастоящей нирваной, а "промежуточной стоянкой на длинном пути".


Какая связь? 

А ещё там говорится, что у всех приз за выход из горящего дома одинаковый - клёвая колесница с белым быком. Так одинаковый итог или разный? Потом отец отправит двух сыновей снова в горящий дом? Или не выпустит тех, которым обещал колесницу с бараном и оленем?




> В Махапаринирване говорится, что пустотность, проповеданная в сутрах Праджняпарамиты, взятая в окончательном смысле, блокирует постижение абсолютного объекта.


Это как у прасангиков.




> И смысл "окончательности" сутр этой категории как раз и сводится к тому, что в них Будда *окончательно указывает* (и правда, аллегорически) на этот *абсолютный объект как на истинно сущее*, но трудно постижимое, запредельное словам и определениям, и т.д.


Ну, смотря на что. Вы поймите, что эти сутры опираются на то, что было дано в предыдущих сутрах и поворотах, а не просто внезапно дают ещё какое-то _третье_ учение. Если абстрагироваться от предыдущего учения, то и получается, что там непонятно что, некое нечто, ничем не лучшее, чем у оппонентов. А на самом деле там даётся _всё то же самое_, третий раз. Например, сначала не говорили о нирване (вне слов), потом говорили о нирване негативно (ни то и не это), потом говорим о нирване позитивно (такая хорошая и сякая хорошая).




> Любопытно, например, как в 12 главе Махапаринирваны Кашьяпа приводит Будде ряд аргументов о невозможности существования "Я" как вечного, неразрушимого, неизменного и т.д., причем именно те, какими в буддизме вообще принято опровергать существование "Я".
> В ответ на это Будда в аллегорической форме объясняет его вечность, неразрушимость, неизменность, запредельность словам и определениям и т.д.


Что тут удивительного - все дхармы "вечны", потому что "не возникают". А вечность, это лакшана атмана.
Но при этом эти же самые дхармы, это прямая противоположность атмана. Просто в разных _смыслах_.




> Смысл всех этих аллегорий сводится к тому, что Будда говорит в начале этой главы:
> 
> *Будда сказал: О сын благородной семьи! Атман значит Татхагатагарбха. Во всех существах есть природа будды. Это Атман. Но изначально он скрыт под множеством загрязнений, поэтому живые существа не могут видеть его*


Т.е. _анатман_. Он же скрыт от ЖС.

Как вам такая игра слов: анатман нельзя сделать атманом, т.е. изменить, следовательно он неизменный, вечный, следовательно он атман (имеет хар-ку атмана). Но _смысл_ анатмана эта игра слов _не меняет_.




> Вот такие прямые формулировки и делают эти сутры сутрами окончательного смысла, а не что-то еще.


Обычная игра слов. Будда же говорит в ЛС, что надо не привязываться к словам, т.е. формулировкам. А выход из формулировок, это _смысл_. Один и тот же смысл можно выражать по разному, даже как будто бы противоположными утверждениями.
Для того чтоб научить непривязываться к словам Будда даёт внешне "противоречивые" формулировки, но с одним и тем же смыслом.




> Так что не стоит приписывать мне попытку "перевернуть основы".


Стóит.




> Совершенно очевидно, что в буддийском дискурсе имеется прямое указание на существование абсолютного объекта. Поэтому у буддистов нет никаких резонов запрещать другим его использовать в своих рассуждениях.


Пратитьясамутпада - пример абсолютного объекта - _приходит Татхагата или нет эта дхармовость остаётся неизменной_.




> А раз так, то логика опровержения перестает работать. Например:
> 
> *Аквинат: В мире есть причинность. Следовательно, есть и Первопричина (как абсолютный объект).
> Буддист: В мире есть причинность. Следовательно, Первопричины нет (потому что абсолютного объекта не существует).*


Без желания понять _смысл_, это не понять правильно.




> Такое суждение буддиста целиком основано на имплицитном отрицании возможности существования абсолютного объекта, его невозможности.


Вы абстрактно мыслите. У буддистов же нет - конкретного абс. объекта, и есть - конкретный абс. объект.




> Если абс. объект признается в буддизме как возможный, аргумент перестает работать.


Непостоянство абсолютно? Да. Вот вам ещё один абсолютный объект. А можно наоборот считать непостоянство отрицанием _любого_ абсолютного объекта. Вот вам отсутствие каких бы то ни было абс. объектов. Всё это игра слов, игра слов...
А эта игра слов делается не ради забавы, а чтоб научить видеть за ней смысл.




> Это не делает автоматически верным утверждение Аквината. Но при этом перестает быть и его опровержением.


Надо понимать смысл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь надо немного поточнее написать, а именно так - (Первопричина же беспричинна, правда же ?) 
> *В мире есть причинность. Следовательно есть и безпричинное*


Именно так - есть беспричинное. И с т.зр. буддизма - тоже.
Я уже цитату (из Лонгченпы) в пример того, что изначальный ум понимается как беспричинный (необусловленный, 'dus ma byas, асамскрита), а на самом деле, видимо, находящийся за пределами обусловленного и необусловленного.




> от самого Аквината. И тем  более, сравнивать их с буддизмом.


Ну, буддисты же сравнивают. Вот и приходится разбираться.

----------


## Антип Байда

> То есть распадается на два вопроса: "как" и "почему".
> 
> Начнем с "как".
> 
> 1. Кроме явлений и сущности ничего нет
> 2. Речь не о сущности
> 3. Стало быть Дхармадхату - явление.
> 
> И как же она "является"?


Дхармадхату- все явления. Вы о чем спрашиваете, как являются все явления?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Непостоянство абсолютно? Да. Вот вам ещё один абсолютный объект. А можно наоборот считать непостоянство отрицанием _любого_ абсолютного объекта. Вот вам отсутствие каких бы то ни было абс. объектов. Всё это игра слов, игра слов...
> А эта игра слов делается не ради забавы, а чтоб научить видеть за ней смысл.
> Надо понимать смысл.


То есть существует как несуществующее? Ну, такие кульбиты мысли встречаются и у теистов, ничего дивного в этом нет.
Просто буддисты в своей полемике, применяя такие приемы сами, отказываются оставлять за другими право их использовать.
На этом и строятся их "опровержения".

Надо понимать смысл - хороший лозунг. Но если уж вступать в полемику, тогда следует понимать не только свой смысл, но еще и того, с кем дискутируешь.
Я, кстати, (писал уже) подозреваю, что причина в том, что применяется устаревшая аргументация, разработанная для опровержения индуистского теизма. Просто она не работает против современного богословия.
Ну неугодно это видеть - тоже беды нет никакой. В конце концов, для практики это не нужно.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармадхату- все явления. Вы о чем спрашиваете, как являются все явления?


в таком контексте можно сказать - да, именно об этом. Как являются "все явления" в том смысле, что все они - Дхармадхату?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Именно так - есть беспричинное. И с т.зр. буддизма - тоже.
> Я уже цитату (из Лонгченпы) в пример того, что изначальный ум понимается как беспричинный (необусловленный, 'dus ma byas, асамскрита), а на самом деле, видимо, находящийся за пределами обусловленного и необусловленного.


Это ваше ЧБМ, из которого следует, что Будда не помнит предыдущий момент своего ума.



> Ну, буддисты же сравнивают. Вот и приходится разбираться.


Да... Сравнивают...
Не в пользу Аквината.)

----------


## Антип Байда

> в таком контексте можно сказать - да, именно об этом. Как являются "все явления" в том смысле, что все они - Дхармадхату?


Будде являются. Если признаем возможность устранения неведения, значит, надо признать, что очищенному от неведения уму являются явления.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если признаем возможность устранения неведения, значит, надо признать, что очищенному от неведения уму являются явления.


Не следует.
Очищенный от неведения ум просто прекращает свое существование. и ничего ему уже не является.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не следует.
> Очищенный от неведения ум просто прекращает свое существование. и ничего ему уже не является.


Я о тончайшем. Который есть всеведение. Ведь, если есть всеведение, то логично полагать, что есть и его объекты.

----------


## До

> То есть существует как несуществующее? Ну, такие кульбиты мысли встречаются и у теистов, ничего дивного в этом нет.


Так я и говорю, ничего супер умного в этом нет. Это просто игра слов.
Умна не форма игры, а буддийский смысл.

Важна не игра и что это встречается у теистов, да хоть у коммунистов. Нужно за игрой уметь увидеть подлинный смысл.

Строят для занятий спортом полосу препятствий. Но из этого можно сделать вывод, что якобы смысл там - препятствовать спортсмену бежать. А раз такой смысл, то проще вообще не бежать. Но нет - препятствия строят для того чтоб их преодолевать. Так же и с игрой слов (в буддизме). А если кто-то роет в лесу яму с кольями на тропинке - это тоже как бы препятсвие, но цель там совершенно иная. Так и у не-буддистов - их препятствия не развивают, а убивают.




> Просто буддисты в своей полемике, применяя такие приемы сами, отказываются оставлять за другими право их использовать.
> На этом и строятся их "опровержения".


Про это я уже писал - оппонент опровергается *по смыслу*.
У буддистов такого нет смысла, что у них в учении атман. Их "атман" это игра слов (у буддистов).
А у не-буддистов атман, это _сущность их системы_. Вот в чём разница.




> Надо понимать смысл - хороший лозунг.


Надеюсь для кого-то это есть или станет не только лозунгом.




> Но если уж вступать в полемику, тогда следует понимать не только свой смысл, но еще и того, с кем дискутируешь.


Обязательно.




> Я, кстати, (писал уже) подозреваю, что причина в том, что применяется устаревшая аргументация, разработанная для опровержения индуистского теизма. Просто она не работает против современного богословия.


У них тоже логика теизма развилась в _навья-ньяю_. Специально придуманная, чтоб опровергать буддистов. Но... буддизм в Индии к тому времени уже умер. Так что буддисты не смогли придумать контр-аргументов.




> Ну неугодно это видеть - тоже беды нет никакой. В конце концов, для практики это не нужно.


А для практики надо устранять свои заблуждения или заблуждения персонажей из книжек?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я о тончайшем.


То есть об истинно-сущем? неизменном, постоянном, наразрушимом, необусловленном и т.д.?
Но если признаете такой, оставьте и другим право признавать истинно-сущее.




> Который есть всеведение. Ведь, если есть всеведение, то логично полагать, что есть и его объекты.


То есть, в сухом остатке, для постижения Дхармадхату требуется всеведение. Ну так о том и речь.
Значит, сообщить нам окончательную истину о том, что Дхармадхату есть, а Ослотрона нет, может только наделенный способностями высшего видения.
То же самое и про господьбога.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У буддистов такого нет смысла, что у них в учении атман. Их "атман" это игра слов (у буддистов).
> А у не-буддистов атман, это _сущность их системы_. Вот в чём разница.


Я думаю, что разница в другом - в субстанциональности или отсутствии таковой.
Мы с этого, собственно, начали: буддийская аргументация, вероятно, разрабатывалась для опровержения Творца, имманентного сансаре. А в совр. богословии он трансцендентный. Так что не работает.
Или тех, кто считает душу (атман) разновидностью тонкой материи можно так опровергнуть. Но в совр. богословии трансцендентный Бог создает прежде всего несубстанциональные СМЫСЛЫ (логосы). Такой ход мысли не опровергается буддийской аргументацией, ИМХО.




> У них тоже логика теизма развилась в _навья-ньяю_. Специально придуманная, чтоб опровергать буддистов. Но... буддизм в Индии к тому времени уже умер. Так что буддисты не смогли придумать контр-аргументов.


Да, я как-то сунулся недавно, и понял, что не по зубам. Если разобрались - респект и уважуха.




> А для практики надо устранять свои заблуждения или заблуждения персонажей из книжек?


  :Smilie:

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

С вашего позволения приведу выдержку из статьи д-ра Берзина Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций (буддийских и бонской)




> Отличия
> *Терминология*
> 
> _Каковы же тогда основные отличия пяти тибетских традиций? Одно из главных — это использование той или иной терминологии. В бон по большей части затрагиваются те же вопросы, что и в буддизме, но при обсуждении многих из них используются другие термины и наименования. Даже различные буддийские школы вкладывают разный смысл в одни и те же термины. На самом деле это обстоятельство представляет собой серьезное препятствие для тех, кто пытается изучать тибетский буддизм в целом. Даже в пределах одной традиции разные авторы по-разному определяют одни и те же термины; и даже один и тот же автор порой по-разному определяет термины в своих разных текстах. Не зная, какой именно смысл кроется за теми или иными техническими терминами, употребляемыми разными авторами, мы можем стать жертвами серьезных заблуждений. Позвольте мне привести несколько примеров.
> 
> Гелугпа говорят, что ум — понимаемый как осознавание объектов — непостоянен, в то время как кагьюпа и ньингмапа утверждают, что он постоянен. Кажется, что эти две точки зрения противоречат одна другой и взаимоисключающие, однако на самом деле это не так. Говоря о «непостоянстве», гелугпа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов меняется каждое мгновение, так как осознаваемые объекты сами ежемоментно меняются. Говоря о «постоянстве», кагьюпа и ньингмапа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов длится вечно; его основная природа не подвергается каким-либо воздействиям и, таким образом, никогда не меняется. Обе стороны вполне могли бы согласиться с утверждениями друг друга, но из-за того, что они используют один термин с разными значениями, создается впечатление, что они полностью противоречат друг другу. Конечно же, кагьюпа и ньингмапа сказали бы, что сознание каждого индивида каждое мгновение воспринимает или познает различные объекты; также и гелугпа, разумеется, согласятся с тем, что ум каждого индивида — это протяженность осознавания объектов, не имеющая ни начала, ни конца.
> 
> Еще один пример — это термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Гелугпа говорят, что все существует в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения, имея при этом в виду, что явления существуют в качестве «того» или «этого» в зависимости от слов и концепций, способных достоверно обозначить их как «то» или «это». Познаваемые явления — это основа для обозначения, к которой применяются обозначающие их слова и концепции. В познаваемых явлениях нет ничего такого, что само по себе наделяло бы их существованием и характеристиками. Итак, для гелугпинцев существование в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения равнозначно пустотности — полного отсутствия невозможных способов существования.
> 
> С другой стороны, кагьюпа говорят, что абсолютная природа пребывает за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения. Звучит так, словно они утверждают независимое бытие этой абсолютной природы, существующей в силу самой себя, а не благодаря взаимозависимому возникновению. Но это не так. Здесь кагьюпа говорят о «взаимозависимом возникновении», имея в виду двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. Окончательная или глубинная природа явлений находится за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения в том смысле, что она не возникает в зависимости от отсутствия осознавания по отношению к реальности (неведения). Гелугпа также приняли бы это утверждение. Просто они по-другому используют термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Многие расхождения в позициях тибетских школ происходят из-за подобной разницы в значении ключевых терминов. Это одна из основных причин путаницы и неверного понимания._

----------

Lungrig (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С вашего позволения приведу выдержку из статьи д-ра Берзина


Берзин замечательный, конечно, но есть одно "но": гелуг напрочь отметает всякие разговоры об алаявиджняне, тогда как в ньингма на этом очень многое строится.
И с этим так просто разобраться не получится.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Берзин замечательный, конечно, но есть одно "но": гелуг напрочь отметает всякие разговоры об алаявиджняне, тогда как в ньингма на этом очень многое строится.
> И с этим так просто разобраться не получится.


Можно продолжить...



> _Использование терминологии читтаматры
> 
> На самом деле сакьяпа, кагьюпа и ньингмапа используют множество терминов из словаря читтаматры даже в своих объяснениях мадхьямаки, особенно когда речь идет о высших тантрах. Гелугпа почти никогда этого не делают. Однако когда представители негелугпинских школ пользуются читтаматринской терминологией в объяснениях высшей тантры-мадхьямаки, они вкладывают в эту терминологию иной смысл, нежели в собственно читтаматринском сутрическом контексте. Например, в сутрической системе читтаматры алайя-виджняна (сознание-основа) — это один из восьми видов ограниченного сознания. В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды._

----------

Lungrig (06.11.2011), Джигме (06.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (06.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE=Сергей Хос;433832]


> То есть об истинно-сущем? неизменном, постоянном, наразрушимом, необусловленном и т.д.?


Нет, об условно сущем, непостоянном.



> Но если признаете такой, оставьте и другим право признавать истинно-сущее.


Я такой не признаю




> То есть, в сухом остатке, для постижения Дхармадхату требуется всеведение. Ну так о том и речь.
> Значит, сообщить нам окончательную истину о том, что Дхармадхату есть, а Ослотрона нет, может только наделенный способностями высшего видения.
> То же самое и про господьбога.


ТО есть, как?) Вы не уверены, что все существующее существует?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно продолжить...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Использование терминологии читтаматры*
> 
>  На самом деле сакьяпа, кагьюпа и ньингмапа используют множество терминов из словаря читтаматры даже в своих объяснениях мадхьямаки, особенно когда речь идет о высших тантрах. Гелугпа почти никогда этого не делают. Однако когда представители негелугпинских школ пользуются читтаматринской терминологией в объяснениях высшей тантры-мадхьямаки, они вкладывают в эту терминологию иной смысл, нежели в собственно читтаматринском сутрическом контексте. Например, в сутрической системе читтаматры алайя-виджняна (сознание-основа) — это один из восьми видов ограниченного сознания. В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды.


В сутрическом контексте читтаматры (по меньшей мере -- в "Ланкаватара сутре") признаётся и то, и другое, т.е. алая представляет собою изначально чистый ум, омрачённый васанами, подлежащими устранению.
Вот из Ланкаватары:



> Под властью вредоносных васан, развившихся во множестве с безначальных времён, тем, что именуется Алая-виджняной, совместно с семью [прочими] виджнянами, порождёнными васаною неведения и подобными волнам великого океана, творится постоянное и непрерывно [существующее] тело, *[при этом сама Алая] свободна от омрачения постоянством, (221) лишена представлений о самости и изначально чиста и совершенна.*

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Антип Байда;433849]


> Нет, об условно сущем, непостоянном. Я такой не признаю


В таком случае чем изначальный (как вы его назвали? тончайший, кажется) ум отличается от обычного?




> ТО есть, как?) Вы не уверены, что все существующее существует?


не морочьте мне головы плз

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Юй Кан (06.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В сутрическом контексте читтаматры (по меньшей мере -- в "Ланкаватара сутре") признаётся и то, и другое, т.е. алая представляет собою изначально чистый ум, омрачённый васанами, подлежащими устранению.


С комментами Алекса вообще надо поосторожнее. У него упайя подчас превалирует даже над академической достоверностью.
Я сам иногда с большой пользой обращаюсь к его сайту как к справочнику. Но очень хорошо помню, как в свой первый приезд, в Питере (кажется, в 92-м, если не путаю), он объяснял неугомонному Бреславцу и прочей публике, что дзогчен - это просто другое название для ануттарайогатантры. )))))

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011), Юй Кан (06.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> С комментами Алекса вообще надо поосторожнее.


А с чьими комментами не нужно быть бдительным? : ))

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (06.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> В таком случае чем изначальный (как вы его назвали? тончайший, кажется) ум отличается от обычного?


Спросите лучше, чем он отличается от Ослотрона.



> не морочьте мне головы плз


Сергей, либо вы перепутали падежи, либо голов у вас несколько. Попрошу наиболее сообразительную из ваших голов понять- нет, не морочу. Линию аргументов готов прояснить и защитить.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> В сутрическом контексте читтаматры (по меньшей мере -- в "Ланкаватара сутре") признаётся и то, и другое, т.е. алая представляет собою изначально чистый ум, омрачённый васанами, подлежащими устранению.
> Вот из Ланкаватары:


Никто не отрицал того, что подобное определение алайя-виджняны присутствует в буддийской традиции, как таковое. Речь шла скорее об особенностях терминологии, используемой в школах тибетской традиции.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спросите лучше, чем он отличается от Ослотрона.


Нет, не спрошу, иначе круг рассуждений замкнется. Вопрос остается прежним: чем ум, различающий дхармакаю отличается от неразличающего?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, не спрошу, иначе круг рассуждений замкнется. Вопрос остается прежним: чем ум, различающий дхармакаю отличается от неразличающего?


В смысле- ум, различающий дхармадхату? Так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В смысле- ум, различающий дхармадхату? Так?


в смысле да ))))

----------


## Антип Байда

> в смысле да ))))


Тем, что ум, не различающий дхармадхату, дхармадхату не различает. И никаким Ослотронам места в этом мире нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никто не отрицал того, что подобное определение алайя-виджняны присутствует в буддийской традиции, как таковое. Речь шла скорее об особенностях терминологии, используемой в школах тибетской традиции.


Вот утверждение Берзина:


_Однако когда представители негелугпинских школ пользуются читтаматринской терминологией в объяснениях высшей тантры-мадхьямаки, они вкладывают в эту терминологию иной смысл, нежели в собственно читтаматринском сутрическом контексте. Например, в сутрической системе читтаматры алайя-виджняна (сознание-основа) — это один из восьми видов ограниченного сознания. В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды._

И -- вопрос в свете приведённого фрагмента из Ланкаватары: "Какое именно *иной, т.е. отличный от читтаматрийского сутрического*, смысл вкладывается в термин _алаявиджняна_ в контексте высшей тантры-мадхьямаки?"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тем, что ум, не различающий дхармадхату, дхармадхату не различает. И никаким Ослотронам места в этом мире нет.


Итого:
1. Ум, не различающий дхармадхату, может на равных правах утверждать как существование, так и не существование в мире дхармадхату, господабога и Ослотрона.
2. Ум, различающий дхармадхату, может утверждать существование в мире дхармадхату, но не господабога и не Ослотрона.
3. Ум, различающий господабога, может утверждать существование в мире господабога, но не дхармадхату, и не Ослотрона.

Таким образом, обладателю ума, не различающего ни дхармадхату, ни господабога, остается лишь выбирать, на чьи сообщения ему стоит полагаться. (Или же просто всех "послать".)))
Такое положение в мире называется "вера".
Но причем же тут доказательства?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Итого:
> 1. Ум, не различающий дхармадхату, может на равных правах утверждать как существование, так и не существование в мире дхармадхату, господабога и Ослотрона.


Не может, ибо Ослотрон подобен неизменности материального, и противоречит опыту. Дхармадхату, имхо, просто синоним того что есть. То, что есть, не может быть равно тому, чего нет.



> 2. Ум, различающий дхармадхату, может утверждать существование в мире дхармадхату, но не господабога и не Ослотрона.


Любой желающий может обоснованно отрицать Ослотрона.



> 3. Ум, различающий господабога, может утверждать существование в мире господабога, но не дхармадхату, и не Ослотрона.


Даже такому уму не получится отрицать дхармадхату, по вышеуказанной причине.



> Таким образом, обладателю ума, не различающего ни дхармадхату, ни господабога, остается лишь выбирать, на чьи сообщения ему стоит полагаться


))) Выбирайте Ослотрона, а то он обидится.



> Такое положение в мире называется "вера".


Такое положение называется "неспособность видеть противоречия"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармадхату, имхо, просто синоним того что есть.


Тогда это видели бы все и проблем не было.
Однако,как говорится,
Бхагаван, лишь те, кто имеет высший ум, постигают твое Тело Дхармы, что проникает во все умопостижимое, бесконечное, как пространство.

----------


## До

> Я думаю, что разница в другом - в субстанциональности или отсутствии таковой. Мы с этого, собственно, начали: буддийская аргументация, вероятно, разрабатывалась для опровержения Творца, имманентного сансаре. А в совр. богословии он трансцендентный. Так что не работает.


Трансцендентного бога не опровергают, так как он чистая фантазия. Зачем опровергать фантазию? Достаточно показать, что она фантастична. Это гносеологический подход.




> Или тех, кто считает душу (атман) разновидностью тонкой материи можно так опровергнуть. Но в совр. богословии трансцендентный Бог создает прежде всего несубстанциональные СМЫСЛЫ (логосы). Такой ход мысли не опровергается буддийской аргументацией, ИМХО.


Будда опровергал таких пачками фразой "это _самскары_". Теория не опирающаяся на опыт и правильный вывод - фантастика.

Фантастику не опровергают находя внутренние противоречия в системе - так система только _совершенствуется_. А опровергают её доказыая её фантастичность, придуманность, _сделанность_.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вот утверждение Берзина:
> 
> 
> _Однако когда представители негелугпинских школ пользуются читтаматринской терминологией в объяснениях высшей тантры-мадхьямаки, они вкладывают в эту терминологию иной смысл, нежели в собственно читтаматринском сутрическом контексте. Например, в сутрической системе читтаматры алайя-виджняна (сознание-основа) — это один из восьми видов ограниченного сознания. В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды._
> 
> И -- вопрос в свете приведённого фрагмента из Ланкаватары: "Какое именно *иной, т.е. отличный от читтаматрийского сутрического*, смысл вкладывается в термин _алаявиджняна_ в контексте высшей тантры-мадхьямаки?"


_...В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды._

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фантастику не опровергают находя внутренние противоречия в системе - так система только _совершенствуется_. А опровергают её доказывая её фантастичность, придуманность, _сделанность_.


Теорию татхагатагарбхи тоже можно опровергать доказывая её фантастичность и придуманность. Не говоря уж об алаявиджняне - ее просто-таки даже и опровергают многие школы буддизма.

Как-то нелепо, не разобравшись до конца с собственными трансцендентными сущностями, браться опровергать чужие.

----------


## До

> Теорию татхагатагарбхи тоже можно опровергать доказывая её фантастичность и придуманность. Не говоря уж об алаявиджняне - ее просто-таки даже и опровергают многие школы буддизма.


Сначала её нужно понять. А то вдруг она не фантастика, а феноменология?




> Как-то нелепо, не разобравшись до конца с собственными трансцендентными сущностями, браться опровергать чужие.


Анатман это не трансцендентная сущность, а как раз наоборот.

----------


## Юй Кан

> _...В контексте же высшей тантры-мадхьямаки «сознание основа» — это синоним ума ясного света, сохраняющегося даже при достижении состояния Будды._


То же (т.е. сохранение алая-виджняны даже при достижении состояния бодхи) утверждается и в Ланкаватаре:


[Однако] им предстоит осознать, что *чувственное восприятие тела, имущества и положенья в пространстве [умом,] разрозняющим воспринятое и воспринимающего, не тождественно Алая-виджняне*,1 [а также то, что при] безóбразном восприятии исключены [какие-либо] рождение, пребывание в мире и увядание, [а всякое] рождение происходит из самого ума.
[...]
... *[при этом сама Алая] свободна от омрачения постоянством, (221) лишена представлений о самости и изначально чиста и совершенна.*
[...]
Махамати, *безупречно чистая изначально реальность Лона Татхагат или Алая-виджняны*, предстаёт шравакам, пратьекабуддам и тиртхьям в их суждениях нечистой в силу загрязнения их [восприятия] омрачающими страстями, однако — не Татхагатам. Татхагатами она воспринимается ясно, подобно плоду миробалана в ладони.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Анатман это не трансцендентная сущность, а как раз наоборот.


Запредельный феноменальному (сансаре и нирване), необусловленный, умонепостижимый, очевидный не для всех, а лишь для будд, неразрушимый, вечный, основа всех проявлений сансары и нирваны и т.д. - ничего себе феноменология.
Самая настоящая трансцендентная сущность.
И что интересно, пока мне не встретилась ни в сутрах ни в объяснениях та интерпретация, которую вы даете как правильную.

Ну может разве что у прасангиков такая найдется. Но с них ведь что возьмешь? )))))
Да еще у этой профессорши, как ее? Салли, кажется.

----------


## До

*Юй Кан*, вы только не обижайтесь, эти цитатки ничего не стоят так как без комментярия не понятно почему так _говорится_. Аллегоричность уже _видна_ по отождествлению татхагатагарбхи и алаявиджняны (омрачённое нечто). К *С.Х.*: "нечто" я говорю не потому что это принипиально нераскрываемое, метафизическое понятие (что вы подразумеваете сравнивая с аналогами теистов), а просто тут в треде мы это не раскрыли и врят ли раскроем. (И задача его раскрытия сложна, но не недостижима).

----------


## До

> Запредельный феноменальному (сансаре и нирване), необусловленный, умонепостижимый, очевидный не для всех, а лишь для будд, неразрушимый, вечный, основа всех проявлений сансары и нирваны и т.д. - ничего себе феноменология.


"Очевидный" (аллегория кстати) - в смысле полной ясности знания - не значит, что остальные вообще ничего не могут знать.
Пратиьясамутпада в прямом порядке основа сансары. А пратитьясамутпада в обратном порядке (прекращения) основа нирваны.
Так что тут ничего супер удивительного не _говорится_.




> Самая настоящая трансцендентная сущность.


Анатман-то? Нет. Просто _красивые слова_ об анатмане.




> И что интересно, пока мне не встретилась ни в сутрах ни в объяснениях та интерпретация, которую вы даете как правильную.


Статью почитали? Почитайте.




> Ну может разве что у прасангиков такая найдется. Но с них ведь что возьмешь? )))))


У них врят ли. Прасангики только разрушают крайность "этернализма", а им надо бы с такой же силой бороться с крайностью "нигилизма".




> Да еще у этой профессорши, как ее? Салли, кажется.


Sallie King. (Диссер защитила в 1981 г. по A Philosophical Study of "Buddha Nature Treatise". Не просто профессор, а доктор наук.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Юй Кан*, вы только не обижайтесь, эти цитатки ничего не стоят так как без комментярия не понятно почему так _говорится_. Аллегоричность уже _видна_ по отождествлению татхагатагарбхи и алаявиджняны (омрачённое нечто).


А с чего вы взяли, что это так?
Вот Лонгченпа, например, выделяет две алаи: (1) нейтральную и (2) алаю кармических следов (васан). Вторая - действительно загрязненная. *А первую он как раз и отождествляет с татхагатагарбхой.*

Пространство таковости дхармадхату (dbyings de bzhin nyid) зовется всеобщей основой (алая) . Будучи основой всего разделения (dbye gzhi - divide into categories), сама она есть недифференцированное нейтральное [в отношении сансары и нирваны]  единство. Ее вершиной, или сущностью  является изначально необусловленное ('dus ma byas ), самоcовершенное по своей природе первичное осознавание (видья, ригпа) ; и в этом аспекте [она называется] абсолютная всеобщая основа (алая) единства .

В аспекте основы будда-качеств (гун, yon tan) нирваны ее именуют абсолютной алаей единства , сущность (ngo bo) которой — пустота, природа (rang bzhin) — ясность, сострадание (thugs rje) — всепроникновение и явленность (‘char ba - очевидное?), а качества [природы] будды возникают спонтанно, подобно [исполняющей желания] драгоценности. Это глубинное состояние , запредельные загрязнению и чистоте, в котором ясный свет Тел просветления и изначальная мудрость  всегда неслиянны и нераздельны ('du 'bral med pa), именуют сутью естественного состояния бытия  (gnas lugs kyi don).

Хотя в аспекте полной чистоты оно и описывается в терминах «подобное пространству», «беззнаковое», «абсолютная пустотность», «полностью несоставное (необусловленное)», и так далее, это не есть нигилистическая пустота полного ничто; напротив, это спонтанная (lhun gyis grub pa) реализация (dgongs pa) ясного света Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости. *Она пуста в смысле полного отсутствия [в ней] каких-либо дхарм сансары.*

_Лонгченпа_. *Автокоментарий к Семньи нгельсо*

Возможно, та интерпретация, которую вы лично считаете правильной, и есть в каких-то школах.
Но зря вы считаете ее единственно возможной. Для этого нет никаких оснований.




> Статью почитали? Почитайте.


Спасибо, непременно. Вот Лонгченпу закончу переводить и возьмусь. А пока не хочется себе голову забивать профессорскими интерпретациями. Первоисточник, знаете ли, как-то достовернее.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Юй Кан*, вы только не обижайтесь, эти цитатки ничего не стоят так как без комментярия не понятно почему так _говорится_. Аллегоричность уже _видна_ по отождествлению татхагатагарбхи и алаявиджняны (омрачённое нечто).


Не спорю: кому сами по себе цитаты из сутры ничего не стоят без комментариев, тому они без комментариев ничего не стоят...
Т.е., по-своему, Вы безусловно правы.  На что тут обижаться?

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Не спорю: кому сами по себе цитаты из сутры ничего не стоят без комментариев, тому они без комментариев ничего не стоят...
> Т.е., по-своему, Вы безусловно правы.  На что тут обижаться?


Тролльнули опять?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот Лонгченпа, например, выделяет две алаи: (1) нейтральную и (2) алаю кармических следов (васан). Вторая - действительно загрязненная. *А первую он как раз и отождествляет с татхагатагарбхой.*


Во, оказывается, для кого-то Алая -- не одна (шт.), а -- две? %)
Хотя всё очень просто: есть основа/вместилище/сокровищница, набитая всяким васанным мусором. Но, будучи очищено от этого мусора, оно/она остаётся тем, что есть и была, только -- чистой...

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> А с чего вы взяли, что это так? Вот Лонгченпа, например, выделяет две алаи: (1) нейтральную и (2) алаю кармических следов (васан).


Две АВ это уже какое-то нововведение.




> Вторая - действительно загрязненная. *А первую он как раз и отождествляет с татхагатагарбхой.*


А в Ланкаватара сутре разве есть такое различие? Там загрязнённая/обычная АВ и есть ТГ. И в этом есть своя логика.




> Возможно, та интерпретация, которую вы лично считаете правильной, и есть в каких-то школах. Но зря вы считаете ее единственно возможной. Для этого нет никаких оснований.


Интерпретация конечно не "единственно возможная".
Если вы разрешаете всем иметь свою _правильную_ интерпретацию, то и дискуссии не будет - не о чем дискутировать - все сидят при своём "правильном" мнении. (Это _софистическая_ установка, между прочим.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И кстати, в догонку, о неомраченной алайе, цитата из Гандавьюхи (приводит Лонгченпа):


Лунный диск, чистый и незапятнанный, [256]
Всегда пребывает в самосовершенной полноте.
Однако в силу наличия времени в этом мире,
Мы воспринимаем его рост и уменьшение.

*Подобно этому, абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) 
Неизменно наделена [качествами] сугатагарбхи (bde gshegs snying po can).
Здесь гарбха [snying po] — это алая [kun gzhi].
Так проповедано Татхагатой.*

Для тех же, кто пребывает в неведении,
Алая образуется силой следов-привычек,
И они переживают разнообразные радости и горести,
А также вредоносные аффекты, проистекающие из кармического сознания.

*По природе чистая и незгрязненная,*
Подобно драгоценности, исполняющей желание,
Вне перерождений и перемен,
Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание  полного освобождения.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тролльнули опять?


Нет. Просто сказал, что не разделяю Ваш подход, на который Вы, как и любой другой человек, его разделяющий, имеете неоспоримое право. То же относится и к тем, кто его не разделяет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вы разрешаете всем иметь свою _правильную_ интерпретации то и дискуссии не будет - не о чем дискутировать - все сидят при своём "правильном" мнении.


Извините за нападки, просто вы свою точку зрения подчас тоже довольно агрессивно подаете (или как минимум - иронично).

----------


## До

> Нет. Просто сказал, что не разделяю Ваш подход, на который Вы, как и любой другой человек, его разделяющий, имеете неоспоримое право. То же относится и к тем, кто его не разделяет.


Ну не разделяйте. А в тред желательно писать аргументы и контр-аргументы. Тогда станет возможна _дискуссия_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну не разделяйте. А в тред желательно писать аргументы и контр-аргументы. Тогда станет возможна _дискуссия_.


В разных понятийных системах валидны разные аргументы. У нас с Вами понятийные системы -- разные, в чём мы не раз и не два убеждались. Потому дискутировать с Вами и в этом случае просто не вижу смысла.

----------


## До

> В разных понятийных системах валидны разные аргументы. У нас с Вами понятийные системы -- разные, в чём мы не раз и не два убеждались. Потому дискутировать с Вами и в этом случае просто не вижу смысла.


У вас собачья, у меня кошачья? Иначе, люди, по идее, могут договориться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У вас собачья, у меня кошачья? Иначе, люди, по идее, могут договориться.


Разные понятийные системы -- не обязательно звериные. В моей системе нет нужды спорить с Вами, даже если у Вас есть великая нужда спорить со мною. Только и всего. : ) Неужто сложно это понять?

----------


## До

> Разные понятийные системы -- не обязательно звериные. В моей системе нет нужды спорить с Вами, даже если у Вас есть великая нужда спорить со мною. Только и всего. : ) Неужто сложно это понять?


Нет нужды так не спорьте. Какие проблемы? Все тут свободные люди. Участвовать в дискуссии дело добровольное.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет нужды так не спорьте. Какие проблемы? Все тут свободные люди. Участвовать в дискуссии дело добровольное.


: ))

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тогда это видели бы все и проблем не было.


С каких-это пор все видят явления, как они есть? Я что, пропустил пришествие Ослотрона, волшебно отменившего неведение во многих сантанах?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С каких-это пор все видят явления, как они есть? Я что, пропустил пришествие Ослотрона, волшебно отменившего неведение во многих сантанах?


Да просто тезис ваш слишком ... как бы это помягче сказать? расплывчатый:



> Дхармадхату, имхо, просто синоним того что есть.


Вот и ответ получился дурацкий. Если не нравится, уточняйте, что именно хотели сказать. Например:
Дхармадхату, имхо, просто синоним того что есть, *но чего никто кроме истинно-зрящих не видит.*
Тогда будем решать, что это: кантовская "вещь per se", ослотрон, господьбог или что-то еще.
Ведь в разных культурах свои истинно-зрящие.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да просто тезис ваш слишком ... как бы это помягче сказать? расплывчатый:
> Вот и ответ получился дурацкий. Если не нравится, уточняйте, что именно хотели сказать. Например:
> Дхармадхату, имхо, просто синоним того что есть, *но чего никто кроме истинно-зрящих не видит.*
> Тогда будем решать, что это: кантовская "вещь per se", ослотрон, господьбог или что-то еще.
> Ведь в разных культурах свои истинно-зрящие.


Ясно... ясно...
Так что-ж, какие Боги из иноверных Дхарме, доросли до пустотности хотя бы саутрантики, предоставьте список. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясно... ясно...
> Так что-ж, какие Боги из иноверных Дхарме, доросли до пустотности хотя бы саутрантики, предоставьте список. 
> Спасибо.


Ну прежде всего, конечно, Иегова, Истинносущий, Альфа и Омега, Начало и конец.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну прежде всего, конечно, Иегова, Истинносущий, Альфа и Омега, Начало и конец.



И что, пустотность читтаматры тоже по плечу?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что, пустотность читтаматры тоже по плечу?


А то! Он же ж ее и сотворил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Короче, если кроме шуток.

Вот примерно какие аргументы могли бы быть предложены современными теистами в ответ на буддийскую критику (по схеме Нагарджуны):
1. На предложение сотворить шерсть на панцире черепахи отвечаем: сотворивший черепаху в достаточной мере показал свою творческую способность. Бытие уже сотворено, и добавлять в него что-то нет нужды.
2. На вопрос, творит ли он что-то новое или уже существующее, отвечаем: то, что вы мыслите как существующее для Него не является сущим. Это Он и творит, новое, прежде не бывшее, отличное от Его собственного бытия, существующее для вас, но не сущее для Него.
3. На вопрос, Сам он сотворен ли, отвечаем: нет, не сотворен, но изначален или безначален. Как такое возможно? Так же, как, по вашему мнению, возможна безначальная сансара.
4. На вопрос, что вынуждает Его, бесконечного и всемогущего, вообще творить, отвечаем: ничто не вынуждает. Творение - чистый акт любви и самоотречения, в котором наиболее полно в своей парадоксальности проявляется всемогущество и абсолютность.

Ну и так далее.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"3. На вопрос, Сам он сотворен ли, отвечаем: нет, не сотворен, но изначален или безначален. Как такое возможно? Так же, как, по вашему мнению, возможна безначальная сансара."
Сансара не Абсолют а некое концептуальное определение процесса, не имеющего самосушности. Существует только в нашем уме.
Поэтоум сравнение неверно.

"4. На вопрос, что вынуждает Его, бесконечного и всемогущего, вообще творить, отвечаем: ничто не вынуждает. Творение - чистый акт любви и самоотречения, в котором наиболее полно в своей парадоксальности проявляется всемогущество и абсолютность."
Фантазировать можно сколько угодно, например что абсолют - это сковородка на моей кухне.  Нет ни одного явления и объекта,  существующего самого по себе. 
Жил был абсолют, вдруг раз у него возникла любовь и он решил сотворить. Кстати с учетом страданий, за любовь это чувство приниматься вряд ли можно. скорее абсолют - злобные демиург  :Smilie: 


Ну и так далее.[/QUOTE]

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 1. На предложение сотворить шерсть на панцире черепахи отвечаем: сотворивший черепаху в достаточной мере показал свою творческую способность. Бытие уже сотворено, и добавлять в него что-то нет нужды.


Сотворения черепахи и прочего противоречит действительности- где всё происходит от причины, как дерево происходит от семени. Иначе мы наблюдали бы появление черепах из ничего.




> 2. На вопрос, творит ли он что-то новое или уже существующее, отвечаем: то, что вы мыслите как существующее для Него не является сущим. Это Он и творит, новое, прежде не бывшее, отличное от Его собственного бытия, существующее для вас, но не сущее для Него.


Творение не сущего-  абсурд.




> 3. На вопрос, Сам он сотворен ли, отвечаем: нет, не сотворен, но изначален или безначален. Как такое возможно? Так же, как, по вашему мнению, возможна безначальная сансара.


Безначальность сансары подразумевает собой обусловленное возникновение- где одно возникает зависимого от другого, поэтому невозможно помыслить первоначало сансары. Следовательно, сравнение некорректно.




> 4. На вопрос, что вынуждает Его, бесконечного и всемогущего, вообще творить, отвечаем: ничто не вынуждает. Творение - чистый акт любви и самоотречения, в котором наиболее полно в своей парадоксальности проявляется всемогущество и абсолютность.


 _"Ничто не вынуждает"_ и _"чистый акт любви"_ - противоречия. Т.к. первое означает, что всё проявляется само собой, а второе подразумевает собой причину- любовь. Если всё проявляется само собой, то нет оснований говорить о Творце. Если всё возникает благодаря любви Творца, то творения должны были предшествовать своему появлению, ибо любовь без объекта- это тоже абсурд.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сансара ... Существует только в нашем уме.


Ну наконец-то на форуме появился хоть один настоящий читтаматрин. А то говорили, они повымерли давно )))
Ну тогда они вам на это скажут: вот в таком случае ваш ум Бог и сотворил. Тот самый ум, в котором существует сансара.




> "4. На вопрос, что вынуждает Его, бесконечного и всемогущего, вообще творить, отвечаем: ничто не вынуждает. Творение - чистый акт любви и самоотречения, в котором наиболее полно в своей парадоксальности проявляется всемогущество и абсолютность."
> Фантазировать можно сколько угодно, например что абсолют - это сковородка на моей кухне. * Нет ни одного явления и объекта,  существующего самого по себе.*


Совершенно верно. Именно это и доказывает их сотворенность. Откуда-то ведь они взялись. Раз есть причина, должна быть и первопричина.
Просто она сама находится вне причинности.




> Жил был абсолют, вдруг раз у него возникла любовь и он решил сотворить.


Нет, вы неправильно понимаете. Слова "вдруг" и "возникла" - это категории времени. А до этого не было никакого жил-был в нашем понимании.




> Кстати с учетом страданий, за любовь это чувство приниматься вряд ли можно. скорее абсолют - злобные демиург


Знаете, вот чем меня буддисты умиляют, что они в этой полемике удовлетворяются самыми примитивными аргументами. Это же целая наука, теодицея, разрабатывалась теологами веками. Вы думаете, можно вот такими детскими высказываниями здесь что-то опровергнуть?

Вот Вам нравится жить? мне, например, очень. Драгоценное человеческое тело с его дарами и возможностями. Подарок! а вы говорите "злобные демиург".
Это рас. Два - проблема свободы воли. Дар свободы непременно сопряжен с возможностью зла.

Ну и так далее.

----------

Vladiimir (12.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Ну тогда они вам на это скажут: вот в таком случае ваш ум Бог и сотворил. Тот самый ум, в котором существует сансара."
Сказать могут все что угодно, доказать никак не смогут. Бог тож существует только в уме.

"Совершенно верно. Именно это и доказывает их сотворенность. Откуда-то ведь они взялись. Раз есть причина, должна быть и первопричина.
Просто она сама находится вне причинности." Опять же фантазии. Нет в окружающем нас мире чего либо что было бы первопричиной всего или хотя бы одной вещи или явления.

"Нет, вы неправильно понимаете. Слова "вдруг" и "возникла" - это категории времени. А до этого не было никакого жил-был в нашем понимании."
Ага знаем ,плавали - типа время то ж восприятии Абсолюта не существует.  Все теологи - ненаучная фантастика, начиная с идеи Абсолюта.


"Знаете, вот чем меня буддисты умиляют, что они в этой полемике удовлетворяются самыми примитивными аргументами. Это же целая наука, теодицея, разрабатывалась теологами веками. Вы думаете, можно вот такими детскими высказываниями здесь что-то опровергнуть?"
Марскисты-ленинисты то ж много чего разрабтаывали а толку?

"Вот Вам нравится жить? мне, например, очень. Драгоценное человеческое тело с его дарами и возможностями. Подарок! а вы говорите "злобные демиург"."
если б нравилось не был бы буддистом.

"Это рас. Два - проблема свободы воли. Дар свободы непременно сопряжен с возможностью зла."
Ага совершенный Аьбсолют вселюбящий и тп сотворил людей с возможность здла. Демиург он злобный а не любящий бог. Эта иудейско-христанско-мусукльманкая традиция восходит к кровавым жертвоприношениям, геноциду целых народов и прочи прелестям. Может пожэтоум Яхве и говорит с евреями  на древнееврейском, поскольку к сфере форм имеет малое отношение, а по даяниям демон натуральный.

Недавно наткнулся в  сети на биографию Боярыни Морозовой - сожгли 16 человек из ее приближенных, естественно во имя православной веры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сотворения черепахи и прочего противоречит действительности- где всё происходит от причины, как дерево происходит от семени. *Иначе мы наблюдали бы появление черепах из ничего.*


Неправильная логика.
В акте творения задана причинность, которую мы наблюдаем.
До сотворения черепахи не было, да. Но мы не могли наблюдать ее возникновения из ничего (точнее, возникновение не ее самой, а ее причины), потому что и нас не было.




> Творение не сущего-  абсурд.


А они вам на это ответят: "Не больший, чем единство двух истин. И, кстати, вы, буддисты, сами не понимаете этого своего "единства" по-настоящему до определенного уровня развития. Так же и с не-сущим. Пока это для вас абсурд. Подрастете - поймете."




> Безначальность сансары подразумевает собой обусловленное возникновение- где одно возникает зависимого от другого, поэтому невозможно помыслить первоначало сансары. Следовательно, сравнение некорректно.


Если вы не можете помыслить первоначало, это проблема ваших мыслительных способностей, а не Первоначала. )))




> _"Ничто не вынуждает"_ и _"чистый акт любви"_ - противоречия. Т.к. первое означает, что всё проявляется само собой, а второе подразумевает собой причину- любовь.


А они на это вам скажут:
"Нет, не противоречит. У вас, буддистов, Будда тоже избавился от желаний, а тем не менее дает Учение. Что его вынуждает? Так же и с Творцом."

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Ну тогда они вам на это скажут: вот в таком случае ваш ум Бог и сотворил. Тот самый ум, в котором существует сансара."
> Сказать могут все что угодно, доказать никак не смогут. Бог тож существует только в уме.


Конечно не смогут, спору нет.
Но тема не об этом. А о том, что буддийские доказательства несуществования ровно в той же мере не являются доказательствами, что и христианские доказательства существования.
Только об этом речь, и больше ни о чем.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Конечно не смогут, спору нет.
> Но тема не об этом. А о том, что буддийские доказательства несуществования ровно в той же мере не являются доказательствами, что и христианские доказательства существования.
> Только об этом речь, и больше ни о чем.


Это кто как понимает. Для меня доказательства, приведенные Нагарджуной вполне достаточны. Принципиально отличие и в том, что для авраамических систем бог-творец в принципе непознаваемым, а для буддистов есть возможность во всем убедиться на собственном опыте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все теологи - ненаучная фантастика, начиная с идеи Абсолюта.


А они вам на это скажут:

"Сперва разберитесь со своими фантазиями, а потом упрекайте других. Например, с такими":



> Не так давно Его Святейшество Далай-лама давал в Дхасе комментарий на текст Нагарджуны "Восхваление Дхармадхату". На основе известных толкований этого труда он пояснил, что дхармадхату имеет несколько значений -- ясный свет ума и природа будды.


Да я в этой ветке кучу примеров приводил абс. и метафизических сущностей в буддизме.




> Эта иудейско-христанско-мусукльманкая традиция восходит к кровавым жертвоприношениям, геноциду целых народов и прочи прелестям.


А вот с этим - на Курайник, пожалуйста. Полемику в стиле совкового агитпропа я эдесь вести не буду. Слишком примитивный уровень.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А они на это вам скажут:
> "Нет, не противоречит. У вас, буддистов, Будда тоже избавился от желаний, а тем не менее дает Учение. Что его вынуждает? Так же и с Творцом."


Нет, не так же. Будда избавился от желаний благодаря мудрости. Давать Учение его сподвигают страдания других, не избавившихся от желаний. Т.е. его сострадание не безпричинно и не безобъектно как мифическая любовь предполагаемго бога-творца.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Принципиально отличие и в том, что для авраамических систем бог-творец в принципе непознаваемым


Ну это вы просто не в курсах. В богословии это очень тонкая и неоднозначная тема, и такие прямые формулировки являются неверными.
Это рас. А два - если полагать, как это принято в нек. школах буддизма, что ум не познает сам себя, то о каком таком "убедиться на собственном опыте" тут можно говорить?
И три - "убедиться на собственном опыте" - это ваше предположение, не более того. Опыта такого у вас нет.




> если б нравилось не был бы буддистом


Вот-вот, именно так они и говорят:
"Буддистами становятся те несчастные, которым не нравится жить. И под это свое ненравится они подгоняют все систему доказательств. То есть их доказательства отсутствия Творца - это просто обоснование нежелания жить".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Сергей я не понимаю к чему Вы клоните? Теистов защищаете? Или хотите в христианство податься?

Для меня ясно что концепция бога-творца ложна - см аргументы Нагарджуны. Тратить время и силы на изучение иудо-христианской традиции смысла нет. На собственном опыте уже в некоторых вещах убедился, и по мере практик согласно каноническим текстам смогу убедиться и в остальной части.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, не так же. Будда избавился от желаний благодаря мудрости. Давать Учение его сподвигают страдания других, не избавившихся от желаний. Т.е. его сострадание не безпричинно и не безобъектно как мифическая любовь предполагаемго бога-творца.


Ну вот.А они на это говорят:
"А любовь Бога - беспричинна. И это понятно: Он же Бог, а Будда - человек".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей я не понимаю к чему Вы клоните? Теистов защищаете? Или хотите в христианство податься?


Нет, это мне не грозит, уверяю вас.
Вы самый первый топик прочтите, там все сказано.
Просто я не желаю себе голову морочить тем, что что-то якобы доказано, когда оно не доказано.
Это моя прямая обязанность как буддиста - не морочить себе голову.

----------

Dondhup (12.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот-вот, именно так они и говорят:
> "Буддистами становятся те несчастные, которым не нравится жить. И под это свое ненравится они подгоняют все систему доказательств. То есть их доказательства отсутствия Творца - это просто обоснование нежелания жить".


Буддистами могут стать те, кто видят чуть дальше собственнго носа. Жизнь, связанная с рождениями, болезнями, старением, смертью, непостоянством и т.д. может нравится только тому, кто не видит всего этого, т.е. глубоко невежественному человеку.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, это мне не грозит, уверяю вас.
> Вы самый первый топик прочтите, там все сказано.
> Просто я не желаю себе голову морочить тем, что что-то якобы доказано, когда оно не доказано.
> Это моя прямая обязанность как буддиста - не морочить себе голову.


К сожалению концепции только подводят нас к реальности. Помните шлоку, которая предваряет сутру Сердца Праджняпармиты?
Поэтому для кого то аргументация Нагаруджуны доказательство, для кого то нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну вот.А они на это говорят:
> "А любовь Бога - беспричинна. И это понятно: Он же Бог, а Будда - человек".


Совершенно верно. Когда у представителей авраамических религий заканчиваются более менее внятные аргументы, Бог становится Богом!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Совершенно верно. Когда у представителей авраамических религий заканчиваются более менее внятные аргументы, Бог становится Богом!


А когда внятные аргументы заканчиваются у буддистов, даже этого не остается.
Одна пустота.

----------

Alex (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Абсолютная и относительная истины. Взаимозависимость. То что ежедневно можем наблюдать и в собственном уме и за окном.
И никаких фантазий о сверхъестественном непознаваемом Абсолюте. Дхарма проста, но эта простота ужасает привычных к вере в самосущсноть и абсолют людей.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Все господа, пора спать  :Smilie:  До завтра.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну прежде всего, конечно, Иегова, Истинносущий, Альфа и Омега, Начало и конец.


Т.е. он представляет из себя поток моментов сознания, что-ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. он представляет из себя поток моментов сознания, что-ли?


Ну вот опять вы за свое.
Он запределен времени, как дхармадхату, сколько раз повторять.
Неужели не слышали о "четвертом времени" в буддизме, о том, которое за пределами последовательности мгновений? Намкхай Норбу частенько о нем говорит.
Вот это и есть то самое четвертое время, объемлющее начало и конец и находящееся за пределами последовательности. То есть вечность в нашем понимании.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Короче, если кроме шуток.


Тогда просто необходимо определить способ существования. И, если после этой операции останется что-нибудь от вашего представления о Боге, тогда обсудим качества.
А-то ходите тут, подбоченясь, да нахваливая богословие, дерзаете опровергать Нагарджуну, по-тихому отождествляя объекты опровержения.
Еще веселая ремарка- если идет речь о сближении понятий буддизма и современной теологии, то кто шагает к кому, кто меняет представления?
Буддизм меняет?))) 
Хор (басы): Нет
Сколько шагов сделал буддизм в этом сближении?
Хор (басы): Зиро
Занавес

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну вот опять вы за свое.
> Он запределен времени, как дхармадхату, сколько раз повторять.
> Неужели не слышали о "четвертом времени" в буддизме, о том, которое за пределами последовательности мгновений? Намкхай Норбу частенько о нем говорит.


Так что ж вы согласились, что он пустотен с т.з. саутрантики?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Неужели не слышали о "четвертом времени" в буддизме, о том, которое за пределами последовательности мгновений? Намкхай Норбу частенько о нем говорит.


Это интересный момент. Если я открою тему, вы поучаствуете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда просто необходимо определить способ существования.


Ну, эт как раз легко:
ngo bo stong pa
rang bzhin gsal ba
thugs rjes kun khyab

Сущность - пустота
Природа - ясность
Энергия сострадания всепроникающа.

Все как по-писанному.



> Так что ж вы согласились, что он пустотен с т.з. саутрантики?


А что в этом такого? пустотность же - концепция.
А все концепции низших школ включены в систему высших как частный случай. Это азбука.




> Это интересный момент. Если я открою тему, вы поучаствуете?


Если будет досуг




> дерзаете опровергать Нагарджуну, по-тихому отождествляя объекты опровержения.


Просто мне, как и положено настоящему буддисту, в принципе все равно, чьи мысли продумывать - свои или чужие. Вот сейчас я продумываю мысли теистов. Видите, что получается?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну, эт как раз легко:
> ngo bo stong pa
> rang zbhin gsal ba
> thugs rjes kun khyab
> 
> Сущность - пустота


Правда легко?) Какая пустота, какой школы?





> Просто мне, как и положено настоящему буддисту, в принципе все равно, чьи мысли продумывать - свои или чужие. Вот сейчас я продумываю мысли теистов. Видите, что получается?


Вопрос вам Сергей.
Сколько времени на раздумье понадобится боддхисаттве, если он каким нибудь мистическим образом заимеет способность мгновенно устранить все страдания у всех?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правда легко?) Какая пустота, какой школы?


Жентонг, разумеется.




> Вопрос вам Сергей.
> Сколько времени на раздумье понадобится боддхисаттве, если он каким нибудь мистическим образом заимеет способность мгновенно устранить все страдания у всех?


Лишив их при этом свободы воли? думаю, бодхисаттва на это не пойдет если он бодхисаттва. Даже если сможет.
А свобода воли - это это в том числе и право на ошибку.

Короче, устранение страданий - это Пробуждение, а не лоботомия. А пробудиться можно только самому. Вот поэтому обладающий состраданием не станет насильственно избавлять от страданий, даже если сможет. Будь то Бог или бодхисаттва.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Жентонг, разумеется.


Какой именно? Читтаматра, читтаматра мадхъямика, мадхъямика?




> Лишив их при этом свободы воли? думаю, бодхисаттва на это не пойдет если он бодхисаттва. Даже если сможет.
> А свобода воли - это это в том числе и право на ошибку.
> 
> Короче, устранение страданий - это Пробуждение, а не лоботомия. А пробудиться можно только самому. Вот поэтому обладающий состраданием не станет насильственно избавлять от страданий, даже если сможет. Будь то Бог или бодхисаттва.


Да, вы правы. А если так:
Сколько времени на раздумье понадобится всемогущему боддхисаттве, что -бы на некоторое время избавить от страданий, затем их вернуть и спросить: "Что ты выберешь, при помощи свободной воли?"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какой именно? Читтаматра, читтаматра мадхъямика, мадхъямика?


Ближе всего читтаматра мадхъямика линии Шантаракшиты.
Но какие-то прямые отождествления тут трудно проводить, слишком разный культурный менталитет.




> Да, вы правы. А если так:
> Сколько времени на раздумье понадобится всемогущему боддхисаттве, что -бы на некоторое время избавить от страданий, затем их вернуть и спросить: "Что ты выберешь, при помощи свободной воли?"


Да это глупо просто. Что это даст? так проблема не решается.
Для большинства из нас правильный выбор и так очевиден, и что?
Как сказал ап. Павел:
"Добра, коего желаю, не делаю, а зло, которого не желаю, творю".

На то и свобода. )))))

Кстати, в классической теодицее на этот вопрос отвечают так: Бог уже сделал свое дело, даровав нам разум. Дальнейшее - наша ответственность.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сколько времени на раздумье понадобится всемогущему боддхисаттве, что -бы на некоторое время избавить от страданий, затем их вернуть и спросить: "Что ты выберешь, при помощи свободной воли?"


Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, прибегая к подобной упае лишь для помощи существам, к ней готовым, не задают таких нелепых вопросов.

Пример из Ланкаватары:



> 43. Нет ни виденного, ни увидевшего, ни сказанного, ни сказавшего. 
> Появление и пребывание [где-либо] Будды и дхарм — не более чем [следствие] различения. 
> 
> 44. Те, кто видит вещи такими, как они представали прежде, не зрят Повелителя, 
> [но даже] и прекратив различение — Будду не увидать. 
> Лишь прекратив [в уме] порождения [дхарм/вещей], узришь Совершеннопробуждённого Будду. 
> 
> И тут Правитель Ланки обрёл пробуждение, пережив преображение-паравритти1 и, постигнув всё [как] видящееся уму, утвердился в применении не-различения. В силу накопленных в прошлом заслуг обрёл он знание всех наук, совершенную удовлетворённость, глубочайшую просветлённость (буддхи), истинное ви'дение, [способность] не зависеть от других, [умение] правильно успокаивать собственный ум, [обрёл] учение, не основанное на рассудочных суждениях, перестал быть зависимым от других, стал йогином, постигшим высшую йогу, обрёл способность принимать любую форму, овладел всеми искусными средствами2, познал отличительные особенности каждого из уровней [совершенствования] и стал способен превзойти любой из них, насладился проникновением в самосущую природу читты-ума, манаса-мысли, виджняны мышления3, обрёл ви'дение, посредством коего смог избавить себя от пребывания в трёх мирах4, овладел способностью опровергать любые доводы (10) тиртхьев, всецело постиг Лоно Татхагат5, уровень будды, внутреннее выявление, стяжал совершенную мудрость. [И вдруг] раздался глас с небес, возвестивший ему: 
> 
> — Это [всё] надлежит познать [тебе] самому.

----------

Joy (12.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, прибегая к подобной упае лишь для помощи существам, к ней готовым, не задают таких нелепых вопросов.


Кстати, они действительно это могут.
Просто не хотят.
Известная же история, как Будда забросил на небо одного ученика,который страдал об оставленной жене, и показал ему гурий (для сравнения) )))
И какой-то архат, не помню кто именно, показывал ады двум нерадивым братьям-монахам.

Так что, Антип, вы уж лучше сами разберитесь, почему они не делают это всегда, раз могут в принципе.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011), Юй Кан (12.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, они действительно это могут.
> Просто не хотят.


Ну да, могут, безо всяких "кстати". : )
А вот "хотят/не хотят" -- это не к бодхисаттвам-махасаттвам, кои действуют сообразно ситуации/существу, а не исходя из собственного хотенья. %)

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ближе всего читтаматра мадхъямика линии Шантаракшиты.
> Но какие-то прямые отождествления тут трудно проводить, слишком разный культурный менталитет.


Понятно. Тогда все до единого аргументы Нагарджуны в силе. Выберите любой.





> Да это глупо просто. Что это даст? так проблема не решается.


Я же специально отметил, что ситуация со всемогуществом гипотетическая. И в этой ситуации проблема достижения нирваны именно так и решается. Без вариантов.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кстати, они действительно это могут.
> Просто не хотят.
> Известная же история, как Будда забросил на небо одного ученика,который страдал об оставленной жене, и показал ему гурий (для сравнения) )))
> И какой-то архат, не помню кто именно, показывал ады двум нерадивым братьям-монахам.
> 
> Так что, Антип, вы уж лучше сами разберитесь, почему они не делают это всегда, раз могут в принципе.


НЕ могут. Надо различать возможное в силу кармы и возможное в силу всемогущества. Вы это смешиваете. Вы понимаете?

----------


## sergey

Сергей, по поводу понятий, "выходящих за пределы понятий", некоторые соображения.
У дискурса есть естественные пределы. Всё, что мы воспринимаем и можем помыслить, входит в 12 сфер - видимое и глаз, звуки и слух..., дхаммы и ум.
Как говорит Будда в сутте "Всё", (англ. перевод Тханиссаро бхиккху)



> Anyone who would say, 'Repudiating this All, I will describe another,' if questioned on what exactly might be the grounds for his statement, would be unable to explain, and furthermore, would be put to grief. Why? Because it lies beyond range."
> Приблизит.: "Любой, кто сказал бы, "отрицая это всё, я опишу что-то иное", если бы его спросили, на чем основано это утверждение, не смог бы объяснить и более того, ввергся бы в печаль, раздражение (vighāta). Почему? Потому что это лежит вне [естественных] пределов.


Но при этом освобождение - это оставление этого "всего".
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....024.than.html

Но людям хочется составить себе положительную цель. Что-то, что является целью. И появляются как бы понятия, при помощи которых люди пытаются описать освобождение. Но любое понятие, представление с необходимостью имеет своим значением что-то из 12 сфер. Таким образом пытаясь ухватить понятием выход из обусловленного мира, люди придумывают для обозначения того, что есть освобождение, понятия, которые всё равно относятся к тому, от чего ищется освобождение.
Это - примерно как белка скачет в колесе, как бы убегая, но в нём и оставаясь.

На эту же тему - вот эта сутта о беседе Сарипутты и Маха-Коттхиты:



> Ангуттара никая IV.174
> Коттхита сутта
> 
> Тогда почтенный Маха-Коттхита подошел к почтенному Сарипутте. Подойдя, он поприветствовал его. Поприветствовав, он сел сбоку. Сев сбоку, он спросил почтенного Сарипутту: С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?
> 
> - Не говори так, друг.
> 
> С безостаточным прекращением и угасанием шести сфер контакта ничего не остается?
> 
> ...


Это - также ответ на нападки Alex'а на Тхераваду.
То, что он объявляет недостатком Тхеравады, есть лишь точность дискурса, а то, что он описывает как некое "полезное" понятие, глубокое понятие - понятие о вечном существовании, про которое он пишет в адрес тхеравадинов: "ничего нет" или "не там искали"? - это как раз и есть усложнение неусложняемого, бег белки в колесе.

Будда говорит о ниббане, об освобождении. Но, хотя  есть "положительные" названия, как бессмертный элемент (амата дхату, и то, бессмертный - это отрицательное описание, через отсутствие смерти), другой берег и т.д., в каких-либо _определениях_ ниббаны, она определяется через понятия шести сфер, тем самым в словах Будды и в дискурсе Тхеравады нет "усложнения неусложняемого" нет попытки, отвергая "всё", описать что-то иное.
Какие есть определения ниббаны? 
- прекращение жажды (танханиродха). Жажда относится к шести сферам. Аналогично и другие:
- окончание страсти, вражды и тупости (рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакхайя) 
-всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет. (про анупадисеса-ниббану)

Собственно эта проблема видимо в какой-то степени понятна и другим, например святой Иоанн Дамаскин, ссылаясь на святого Григория Нисского, пишет, что Бог  
"не есть что-либо из числа вещей существующих, не потому, чтобы вовсе не существовал, но потому, что превыше всего существующего, превыше даже самого бытия." - но здесь опять, по-моему мнению, порождается этот бег белки в колесе, когда пытаются при помощи понятий говорить о чем-то, что вне пределов понятий и существования вообще. Даже нельзя сказать "о чем-то", т.к. это подразумевает, что есть это _что-то_ а это - опять попытка описать что-то вне шести сфер (см. написанное выше).

----------

Zom (12.11.2011), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Денис Евгеньев (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## До

> У дискурса есть естественные пределы. Всё, что мы воспринимаем и можем помыслить, входит в 12 сфер - видимое и глаз, звуки и слух..., дхаммы и ум.
> Как говорит Будда в сутте "Всё", (англ. перевод Тханиссаро бхиккху)
> 
> Но при этом освобождение - это оставление этого "всего".


Ниббана разве не входит в _дхамма-аятану_?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Ниббана разве не входит в _дхамма-аятану_?


В книгах Абхидхаммы включают. А это как-то противоречит тому, что вы процитировали?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Но при этом освобождение - это оставление этого "всего".
> 			
> 		
> 
> В книгах Абхидхаммы включают. А это как-то противоречит тому, что вы процитировали?


Получается, освобождение от _ниббаны_ тоже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Получается, освобождение от _ниббаны_ тоже.


Вопросы - к Будде и Сарипутте.))  Ссылку на сутту я привел
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....024.than.html
и привел текст сутты, где Сарипутта говорит о "безостаточным оставлении и прекращении шести сфер контакта".

----------

Zom (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

Вот тут обсуждалась тема ниббаны и окончания дхамм:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18156

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Вопросы - к Будде и Сарипутте.))


Конечно, конечно.




> Ссылку на сутту я привел http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....024.than.html и привел текст сутты, где Сарипутта говорит о "безостаточным оставлении и прекращении шести сфер контакта".


Спасибо. По ссылке написано: "1_.To abandon the eye, etc., here means to abandon passion and desire for these things_."

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> НЕ могут. Надо различать возможное в силу кармы и возможное в силу всемогущества. Вы это смешиваете. Вы понимаете?


Это аргументация времен полемики буддистов с браханами. Тогда действительно избавление от страданий, возможно, и рассматривалось как цель.
Но за прошедшее время все радикально поменялось. В современном христианстве избавление от страданий вообще не считается целью. Равно как и в буддизме махаяны. Так что вам с вашими аргументами на пару тысяч лет назад. Вот там вы бы всех "сделали". А тут - не получится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Это аргументация времен полемики буддистов с браханами. Тогда действительно избавление от страданий, возможно, и рассматривалось как цель. Но за прошедшее время все радикально поменялось. В современном христианстве *избавление от страданий вообще не считается целью. Равно как и в буддизме махаяны*. Так что вам с вашими аргументами на пару тысяч лет назад. Вот там вы бы всех "сделали". А тут - не получится.


Как не считается, а ради чего бодхисаттва становится буддой и не уходит в нирвану (или просит будд не уходить) ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается, освобождение от _ниббаны_ тоже.


Так вроде ниббана там - это просто прекращение, разве нет?
Как же можно освобождиться от прекращения?
Простой пример: "Надо ЭТО прекратить". "А мы ЭТО не прекратим". В обоих случаях ЭТО относится к одному и тому же, тому, что происходит. А ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЕ (= нирвана), хоть и поименовано, но не есть вещь, которой можно достичь или от которой можно избавиться. Она не ЭТО.
Так что как-то не получается " освобождение от ниббаны тоже".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как не считается?


Так, не считается.
Цель - прекращение ПРИЧИНЫ страдания, неведения, или достижение абхиджня. То есть цель ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНАЯ, а не отрицательная.
Аналогично и в христианстве настоящая цель - не спасение, а т.наз. "обожение",то есть ОБРЕТЕНИЕ состояния, идентичного тому, каков Бог.
А это, ясное дело, можно проделать лишь самостоятельно. Личность ведь сохраняется (кстати, в том же смысле, что и атман в цитированных выше сутрах - как безсамостная личность). Так что упреки к Богу, чегой-то он всех не избавляет, давно в теодицее рассмотрены и ответы на них даны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понятно. Тогда все до единого аргументы Нагарджуны в силе. Выберите любой.


А мне непонятно, про што эта реплика.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Так, не считается. Цель - прекращение ПРИЧИНЫ страдания, неведения, или достижение абхиджня.


Эти все цели _связанные_.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эти все цели _связанные_.


Конечно, спору нет. Но если имеется иерархия связанных целей, то все промежуточные цели с точки зрения окончательной есть не цели, а средства.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это аргументация времен полемики буддистов с браханами. Тогда действительно избавление от страданий, возможно, и рассматривалось как цель.
> Но за прошедшее время все радикально поменялось.


Кто-нибудь, дайте этому человеку в одну руку огонь, в другую-пламя.



> В современном христианстве избавление от страданий вообще не считается целью.


А что там считается целью? Приобретение таковых?

----------


## До

> Конечно, спору нет. Но если имеется иерархия связанных целей, то все промежуточные цели с точки зрения окончательной есть не цели, а средства.


*Если так*, что цель махаяны, опять, прекращение страдания (всех существ).

"_Цель - прекращение ПРИЧИНЫ страдания, неведения, или достижение абхиджня_." -- Причина (жажда) прекращается как средство прекращения следствия (страдания).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Если так*, что цель махаяны, опять, прекращение страдания (всех существ).


Не очень понятно, что такое "цель махаяны".
Для бодхисаттвы, например, деятельность на благо всех ЖС - это вообще не цель, а средство накопления благих заслуг. Что, кстати, вообще в качестве плода имеет не прекращение чего-либо, а наоборот появление Тела формы (32 признака и прочие дхармы).
Если говорить о цели махаяны как учения, то она тоже сугубо положительная: это все те же Тела просветление - Джняна и Рупа. Страдания тут, конечно, исчезают вместе с их причинами, но это, так сказать, побочный эффект.
Так что я вообще не понимаю, откуда взялась идея прекращения страданий как цели.
Должно быть, из хинаяны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что там считается целью? Приобретение таковых?


#426следите внимательнее, плз

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Не очень понятно, что такое "цель махаяны".


Ваши слова: "_избавление от страданий вообще не считается целью. Равно как и в буддизме махаяны_."




> Для бодхисаттвы, например, деятельность на благо всех ЖС - это вообще не цель, а средство накопления благих заслуг.


Ну, а ради чего он их копит?




> Что, кстати, вообще в качестве плода имеет не прекращение чего-либо, а наоборот появление Тела формы (32 признака и прочие дхармы).


Ради чего это тело? Кто будет наблюдать признаки и зачем?




> Если говорить о цели махаяны как учения, то она тоже сугубо положительная: это все те же Тела просветление - Джняна и Рупа. Страдания тут, конечно, исчезают вместе с их причинами, но это, так сказать, побочный эффект.


У бодхисаттвы-будды исчезают. А для чего будда нужен?




> Так что я вообще не понимаю, откуда взялась идея прекращения страданий как цели. Должно быть, из хинаяны.


Уж не помогает ли будда существам чем-нибудь?
Ради чего бодхисаттва просит будду не уходить в нирвану?
Ради чего он не уходит в нирвану?
Что такое сострадание?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уж не помогает ли будда существам чем-нибудь?
> Ради чего бодхисаттва просит будду не уходить в нирвану?
> Ради чего он не уходит в нирвану?
> Что такое сострадание?


Не уходить в нирвану = продолжать воплощаться в Сахалоке.
Но и покинув мир (вступив в нирвану) будды (если под этим подразумевать тех, кто достиг окончательной реализации, т.е. обрел Три тела просветления) продолжают действовать в мире, проявляя в нем нирманакаи.

А причина (если это можно назвать причиной) тут проста: индивидуальный поток сознания неуничтожим. Так что никуда они не деваются.

_________________
А просто, как мог бы сказать христианин, лояльный к буддизму, достигнув окончательной реализации, они восходят к своему Творцу и продолжают служение в составе ангельских иерархий. Вы же, буддисты, призываете будд из 10 сторон света перед началом своей практики.
Вот это они и есть.

))))))))))))))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А мне непонятно, про што эта реплика.


Это про то, что все аргументы Нагарджуны в силе. Незыблемы, компрендэ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это про то, что все аргументы Нагарджуны в силе. Незыблемы, компрендэ?


Ну, если вам приятно так считать, считайте. Я привел возражения и пока не увидел внятных ответов на них. И на все ваши реплики вроде ответил.
Может, конечно, что-то проглядел.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Далее.
1. Все в мире происходит согласно причине.
2. Суть этого сводится к тому, что все в мире определенным образом упорядоченно - это и позволяет ему быть.
3. Но упорядоченность не может возникнуть сама по себе. Например, краска, вылитая на холст не создаст картину.
4. Следовательно, ВНЕ этого мира существует Разум, создавший эту упорядоченность (ее Логос).

2.1. Но мы не создаем этих причин, а лишь постигаем их.
2.2. Следовательно, мы, как разумные существа, вторичны, то есть тварны.
2.3. Наш разум находится в определенной гармонии с Создателем причинности (иначе мы не могли бы видеть эту упорядоченность), но им не является (иначе мы могли бы сами менять причинность по своему усмотрению).

Вот так-то!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Не уходить в нирвану = продолжать воплощаться в Сахалоке. Но и покинув мир (вступив в нирвану) будды (если под этим подразумевать тех, кто достиг окончательной реализации, т.е. обрел Три тела просветления) продолжают действовать в мире, проявляя в нем нирманакаи.


Так зачем они это делаютъ?
1. Бесцельно?
2. С целью?




> А причина (если это можно назвать причиной) тут проста: индивидуальный поток сознания неуничтожим. Так что никуда они не деваются.


Можно в нирване сидеть, там тепло и сукха.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так зачем они это делаютъ?
> 1. Бесцельно?
> 2. С целью?


Ясный пень - по любви.
Любовь (майтри) - это же вещь внесансарная, она входит в троичность, описывающую Дхармакаю: сущность-природа-энергия.
Вот она и остается у полностью просветленных, как их неотъемлемое качество.

А теисты считают, что это качество Творца, и творит он не вынужденно, а именно по этой внесансарной любви.
Так что аргумент про "что Его вынуждает" тут не катит.




> Можно в нирване сидеть, там тепло и сукха.


)))))

Напомнило:
Йони прохладна влажна и мясиста;
Не разобьется в ней лодка тантриста.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это аргументация времен полемики буддистов с браханами. Тогда действительно избавление от страданий, возможно, и рассматривалось как цель.
> Но за прошедшее время все радикально поменялось. В современном христианстве избавление от страданий вообще не считается целью. Равно как и в буддизме махаяны. Так что вам с вашими аргументами на пару тысяч лет назад. Вот там вы бы всех "сделали". А тут - не получится.


Шагаем обратно, где мне было понятно:
объясните, чего вообще можно желать, будучи в здравом уме, как не избавления от страданий?

----------


## До

> Ясный пень - по любви.


Т.е. избавлять сущств от страдания, переправлять в нирвану.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Шагаем обратно, где мне было понятно:
> объясните, чего вообще можно желать, будучи в здравом уме, как не избавления от страданий?


Извините, Антип, по-дурацки немножко вопрос поставлен.
Можно много чего желать, будучи в здравом уме. Например, достижения блаженства. Или бесстрастия. Или просто "не быть".
Цель ведь может быть сформулирована положительным образом, а не отрицательным, через вопрос "зачем", а не "почему". Ну что вы так зациклились на избавлении? не дай Бог, архатом станете. )))))

И потом, ответьте: а почему нужно избавляться от страданий? Зачем - я уже сказал. А вот почему?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. избавлять сущств от страдания, переправлять в нирвану.


Ну, можно и так сказать. А можно и иначе: чтобы возводить существ к блаженству истинного знания заключенной в них Природы будды:


О сын Победителя! Мудрость Татхагаты, [378] безмерная мудрость, мудрость, заботящаяся о пользе  всех живущих, беспрепятственно видит умы  всех живых существ. И ум каждого из них столь же обширен, как и мудрость Татхагаты. Но хотя это и так, невежды (= те, у кого детский разум) схватывают (graha) [(объекты, понятия)] своим различающим восприятием (samjna) , а потому не знают , не понимают , не воспринимают  и не постигают  эту мудрость Татхагаты [в самих себе].
Поэтому Татхагата, узрев своей незамутненной мудростью дхармовое пространство (дхармадхату) пребывающее во всех живых существах , решил стать наставником [для них, и изрек]: «Увы! Эти живые существа не постигают мудрость Татхагаты как она есть , хотя они и сами всецело ею наполнены ! Поэтому я обучу их Благородному [379] [восьмиричному] Пути, чтобы они, устранив путы  ограниченных  (ограничивающих) [понятий (мнений, точек зрения)], созданных различающим восприятием , отбросили их».
Махапаринрвана-сутра

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Ну, можно и так сказать.


Значит высшая цель — *избавление от страдания* существ. А не буддство ради буддства или бодхисаттство ради бодхисаттвства — это лишь "средства". Помните, "_стану буддой на благо всех существ_". А не просто так или потому что буддой быть круто. (Теперь см. #424.)

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> И потом, ответьте: а почему нужно избавляться от страданий? Зачем - я уже сказал. А вот почему?


Я правильно вас понял, что вам непонятно, зачем нужно избавляться от страданий?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит высшая цель — *избавление от страдания* существ. А не буддство ради буддства или бодхисаттство ради бодхисаттвства — это лишь "средства". Помните, "_стану буддой на благо всех существ_". А не просто так или потому что буддой быть круто. (Теперь см. #424.)


Это формулировка с т.зр. метода. Она не содержит полноты, потому что создает только рупакаю. А второе накопление, создающее тело мудрости, обретается благодаря усилиям, направленным на собственное благо.

Поэтому высшая цель - именно стать буддой в полноте двух тел просветления. Все остальное - средства.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я правильно вас понял, что вам непонятно, зачем нужно избавляться от страданий?


Нет, неправильно.
Я специально уточнил: *почему*, а не зачем.
Зачем - это уже я написал: чтобы обрасти Абхисамьяк... и т.д.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Это формулировка с т.зр. метода. Она не содержит полноты, потому что создает только рупакаю. А второе накопление, создающее тело мудрости, обретается благодаря усилиям, направленным на собственное благо.


Мудростью позволяющей ему в совершенстве *давать дхарму* (в соответствии со способностями учеников).




> Поэтому высшая цель - именно стать буддой в полноте двух тел просветления. Все остальное - средства.


Буддой становится _на благо всех сущств_. Иначе в будде нет смысла, можно просто стать архатом.

Вы как бы говорите - стать учителем это самоцель, а то, что он учитель _для того, чтоб учить учеников_, это средство. Нет, цель это учить (избавлять от страдания, сострадание), а для этого нужно стать учителем (средство).

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, неправильно.
> Я специально уточнил: *почему*, а не зачем.
> Зачем - это уже я написал: чтобы обрасти Абхисамьяк... и т.д.


То есть, вам понятно, зачем избавляться от страданий?

----------


## До

> Для бодхисаттвы, например, деятельность на благо всех ЖС - это вообще не цель, а *средство накопления благих заслуг*.


По-моему это кардинальная ошибка. Бодхисаттва, как известно (см. ВЧППС), не накапливает заслуги (не имеет такой _цели_). Иметь такую цель для него было бы падением. Парамиты приносят свои плоды (с т.з. кармы), но он в них совершенствуется вовсе не ради этих плодов. Т.к. просветление не является карм. плодом. Как там писал Асанга: "_Two things are to be avoided: failure to be generous and generosity wrongly motivated_."

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, вам понятно, зачем избавляться от страданий?


Вопрос "зачем" - бессмысленный по моему мнению, поскольку цель другая: не избавление, а достижение. А изб. от страданий автоматически обретается с достижением этой главной цели.

А вот вопрос "почему нужно избавляться" имеет смысл. Его я вам и задаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По-моему это кардинальная ошибка. Бодхисаттва, как известно (см. ВЧППС), не накапливает заслуги (не имеет такой _цели_). Иметь такую цель для него было бы падением. Парамиты приносят свои плоды (с т.з. кармы), но он в них совершенствуется вовсе не ради этих плодов. Т.к. просветление не является карм. плодом. Как там писал Асанга: "_Two things are to be avoided: failure to be generous and generosity wrongly motivated_."


В чем ошибка? вы считаете, что бодхисаттва имеет такую цель: деятельность на благо всех ЖС?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так, не считается.
> Цель - прекращение ПРИЧИНЫ страдания, неведения, или достижение абхиджня. То есть цель ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНАЯ, а не отрицательная.


Извините, а в какой школе буддизма Освобождение достигется иным способом, нежели прекращением неведения? Кто из буддистов не признаёт пратитья-самутпаду?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если говорить о цели махаяны как учения, то она тоже сугубо положительная: это все те же Тела просветление - Джняна и Рупа.


.. реализуемые ради блага всех существ, для приведения их к Нирване.




> Так что я вообще не понимаю, откуда взялась идея прекращения страданий как цели.
> Должно быть, из хинаяны.


Этому учил Будда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Извините, а в какой школе буддизма Освобождение достигется иным способом, нежели прекращением неведения? Кто из буддистов не признаёт пратитья-самутпаду?


В хинаяне (и насколько я понимаю, в тхераваде) не признается абхиджня как цель. Там прекращение неведения = угасание того, что познает. Разве нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В хинаяне (и насколько я понимаю, в тхераваде) не признается абхиджня как цель. Там прекращение неведения = угасание того, что познает. Разве нет?


Цели Махаяны и Хинаяны не различаются. Различается мотивация достижения цели. Хинаяна- _"да достигну я Пробуждения ради освобождения от сансары"_. Махаяна- _"да достигну я Пробудждения ради блага [освобождения от сансары] всех существ"_.  Таким образом, реализация абхиджни на пути бодхисаттвы происходит именно благодаря его мотивации (бодхичитте). 
Как уже правильно было  замечно- реализация абхиджни необходима для того, чтобы в совершенстве давать дхарму, а не для каких-то иных целей. Для освобождения от сансары достаточно прекратить неведение (стать архатом.) Только на основании этого и можно говорить про отличия Махаяны и Хинаяны. По части ущербности, неполноценности воззрения, препятствующих достижению Пробуждения, никакой Хинаяны в рамках буддийской традиции нет и не может быть. В таком значении этого слова, Будда не учил никакой хинаяне.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"А теисты считают, что это качество Творца, и творит он не вынужденно, а именно по этой внесансарной любви.
Так что аргумент про "что Его вынуждает" тут не катит."
Любви к кому? Абсолют самодостаточен по определению, ему творить смыла нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "А теисты считают, что это качество Творца, и творит он не вынужденно, а именно по этой внесансарной любви.
> Так что аргумент про "что Его вынуждает" тут не катит."
> Любви к кому? Абсолют самодостаточен по определению, ему творить смыла нет.


О том и речь: ничто не вынуждает. Творение спонтанно происходит по любви.
 Кстати, точно такая же парадигма в буддизме: явленное, феноменальное бытие возникает из пустотности силой сострадания.
Без всякой к тому причины.
Я не понимаю, почему мы должны лишать абсолютного, запредельного сансаре Творца делать то же самое.
Раз у нас этим уже Кунту Зангпо занимается.
))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А теисты считают, что это качество Творца, и творит он не вынужденно, а именно по этой внесансарной любви.
>  Так что аргумент про "что Его вынуждает" тут не катит.


Интересна связь этой самой "внесансарной любви" Творца с сансарными страданиями сотворяемых им существ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Интересна связь этой самой "внесансарной любви" Творца с сансарными страданиями сотворяемых им существ.


Точно такая же, как у Самантабхадры.
Почитайте монлам, там все написано простым языком.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, точно такая же парадигма в буддизме: явленное, феноменальное бытие возникает из пустотности силой сострадания.
> Без всякой к тому причины.


Нет не такая же. _"Форма есть пустота, пустота и есть форма"_.  Как говорится, почуствуйте разницу.

"Тот, кто постигает, что происходящее зависимо
не возникает и не разрушается, –
переправляются через океан
обусловленного существования с его [дурными] воззрениями."




> Я не понимаю, почему мы должны лишать абсолютного, запредельного сансаре Творца делать то же самое.


см. выше

----------

Dondhup (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"О том и речь: ничто не вынуждает. Творение спонтанно происходит по любви."

До акта творения никого кроме абсолюта нет. Любви к самому себе, т.е Абсолют любит Абсолют?

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Точно такая же, как у Самантабхадры.
> Почитайте монлам, там все написано простым языком.


Странное у Вас понимание Самантабхадры. Интересно, почему Вы именно буддизм выбрали, если концепция Бога-творца для Вас всё ещё  приемлима? )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> До акта творения никого кроме абсолюта нет. Любви к самому себе, т.е Абсолют любит Абсолют?


Нет, любовь творца к своему творению

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, любовь творца к своему творению


Но сотворенное возникает после акта творения, к кому тогда любовь до акта?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но сотворенное возникает после акта творения, к кому тогда любовь до акта?


Естественно, к задуманному. Любой творец, даже в человеческом мире, любит свое будущее творение. Иначе бы никакого творчества не было бы.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Странное у Вас понимание Самантабхадры. Интересно, почему Вы именно буддизм выбрали, если концепция Бога-творца для Вас всё ещё  приемлима? )


Давайте только на личности не будем переходить, ладно? Вам совершенно незачем знать, что для меня приемлемо, а что нет.
Я просто демонстрирую несостоятельность отрицающей аргументации. О моих личных взглядах это совершенно не говорит.
И я писал уже:

мне, как и положено настоящему буддисту, в принципе все равно, чьи мысли продумывать - свои или чужие. Вот сейчас я продумываю мысли теистов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Естественно, к задуманному. Любой торец, даже в человеческом мире, любит свое будущее творение. Иначе бы никакого творчества не было бы.


Но в человеческом мире творец не существует независимо сам по себе. творит в силу прин и условий. да и "любовь" как правило аффект страсти. 

Откуда у Абсолюта возникает задуманное? И сам Абсолют получается творит из-за любви к своим фантазиям которые без причин возникают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет не такая же. _"Форма есть пустота, пустота и есть форма"_.  Как говорится, почуствуйте разницу.


не-а, не чувствую.
Видимое бытие - такая же иллюзия ('khrul pa) по сравнению с бытием абсолютного Творца.
Разница только в том, что с т.зр. теистов в видимом присутствуют логосы (смыслы) творения. А само видимое - обманка.
Примерно как буквы на бумаге обман по сравнению со смыслом текста.
Но ведь смыслы и буддисты не отрицают - не имей мир смыслов, не было бы упорядоченной пратитьясамутады.

И по поводу обоснования с точки зрения смыслов я уже писал: №№№№

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда у Абсолюта возникает задуманное? И сам Абсолют получается творит из-за любви к своим фантазиям которые без причин возникают.


Это как раз нормально.
В буддизме любовь в абсолютном аспекте, майтри, как часть троичности сущность-природа-энергия - тоже беспричинна.
Соответственно, майтри направлена на иллюзорные объекты. Чем это лучше?

Вообще, разница лишь в том, что буддисты игнорирую вопрос о происхождении бытия, а теисты - нет.
Так вот, если его не игнорировать, а попытаться рассмотреть, можно выстроить внутренне непротиворечивую систему. Что они и делают.

Но надо сказать, что буддизм со своим непознаваемым обходится точно так же.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> В чем ошибка? вы считаете, что бодхисаттва имеет такую цель: деятельность на благо всех ЖС?


Думаю да. Учитель нужен ученикам, а не сам себе. Если нет учеников, то и учитель не нужен. Разве бывает самбудда без учеников? Только про пратьекабудд такое иногда говорится.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"В буддизме любовь в абсолютном аспекте, майтри, как часть троичности сущность-природа-энергия - тоже беспричинна."
Скорее пуста.

"Соответственно, майтри направлена на иллюзорные объекты. Чем это лучше?" На подобные иллюзии объекты.

"Вообще, разница лишь в том, что буддисты игнорирую вопрос о происхождении бытия, а теисты - нет.
Так вот, если его не игнорировать, а попытаться рассмотреть, можно выстроить внутренне непротиворечивую систему. Что они и делают."
бытие не имеет начал. Это реальность, в точ то я пока верю а в будущем рассчитываю узнать непосредственно. Теисты же конструируют искусственный объект - Абсолют в силу невежества, не видя что все взаимозависимо.


Но надо сказать, что буддизм со своим непознаваемым обходится точно так же.[/QUOTE]

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Давайте только на личности не будем переходить, ладно? Вам совершенно незачем знать, что для меня приемлемо, а что нет.


Я просто спросил. Если это Вас чем-то обеспокоило, то извините.




> Я просто демонстрирую несостоятельность отрицающей аргументации. О моих личных взглядах это совершенно не говорит.


Тем, что по сути приравниваете Самантабхадру к Богу-творцу?




> мне, как и положено настоящему буддисту, в принципе все равно, чьи мысли продумывать - свои или чужие. Вот сейчас я продумываю мысли теистов.


Настоящему буддисту положено выявить противоречивость каких-либо концепций к действителному положению вещей и отбросить эти ложные взгляды как бесполезные и отвлекающие от пути, а не продумывать их вновь и вновь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Думаю да. Учитель нужен ученикам, а не сам себе. Если нет учеников, то и учитель не нужен. Разве бывает самбудда без учеников? Только про пратьекабудд такое иногда говорится.


Если рассматривать конкретный мир, то в нем может не быть учеников, способных понять Дхарму или тех у кого достаточно сильная связь с конкретным Бодхисаттвой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю да. Учитель нужен ученикам, а не сам себе. Если нет учеников, то и учитель не нужен. Разве бывает самбудда без учеников? Только про пратьекабудд такое иногда говорится.


Наверное, правильнее сказать, что учитель проявляется в качестве учителя при наличии учеников. Но это не значит, что когда учеников нет, он вообще исчезает. )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Но надо сказать, что буддизм со своим непознаваемым обходится точно так же.


А что именно непознаваемо? Скорей всего там будет непознаваемо "теоретически" про нирвану. В противоположность познаваемости на опыте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Наверное, правильнее сказать, что учитель проявляется в качестве учителя при наличии учеников. Но это не значит, что когда учеников нет, он вообще исчезает. )))


Бодхисаттва хочет стать учителем или закадровым учителем?

Ещё раз - что такое сострадание?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тем, что по сути приравниваете Самантабхадру к Богу-творцу?


Вот вы никак не поймете.
Не приравниваю. Я просто говорю, что все те логические допущения, которые буддисты позволяют себе при описании своих абсолютных объектов, почти в таком же виде входят в арсенал теистов. Поэтому буддисты и не могут их опровергать не опровергая одновременно самих себя.




> Настоящему буддисту положено выявить противоречивость каких-либо концепций к действителному положению вещей и отбросить эти ложные взгляды как бесполезные и отвлекающие от пути, а не продумывать их вновь и вновь.


действительное положение вещей состоит в том, что есть люди, думающие очень по-разному. И я не вижу никаких причин не входить в структуру их мысли если мне того хочется.
Просто такое упражнение. Очень расширяет кругозор и укрепляет мышление.
А для меня как для переводчика это вообще инструмент. Я просто обязан пытаться проникнуть в образ мыслей автора, которого перевожу.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но ведь смыслы и буддисты не отрицают - не имей мир смыслов, не было бы упорядоченной пратитьясамутады.


Именно непонимание пратитья-самутпады приводит к тому, что теисты, слышащие о взаимозависимом возникновении могут заявить о том, что это Бог сотворил пратитья-самутпаду!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Я просто говорю, что все те логические допущения, которые буддисты позволяют себе при описании своих абсолютных объектов, почти в таком же виде входят в арсенал теистов. Поэтому буддисты и не могут их опровергать не опровергая одновременно самих себя.


Я вам на это возразил, что теистов опровергают _по сути их учения_ (по смыслу). А сами говорят игру слов, совсем с другим смыслом (про анатман там к примеру), только внешне похожую на теизм.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё раз - что такое сострадание?


Сострадание - это субъект-объектное отношение со снятой эготической составляющей.
Но это в целом, если брать сострадание как синоним бодхичитты.
А в частном случае - это эмпатия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Именно непонимание пратитья-самутпады приводит к тому, что теисты, слышащие о взаимозависимом возникновении могут заявить о том, что это Бог сотворил пратитья-самутпаду!


Естественно, почему нет?
Она же откуда-то взялась. Вот Он ее и сотворил.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вам на это возразил, что теистов опровергают _по сути их учения_ (по смыслу). А сами говорят игру слов, совсем с другим смыслом (про анатман там к примеру), только внешне похожую на теизм.


Да, я уловил эту вашу мысль. Но я не считаю эти опровержения по смыслу - валидными.
В основном потому, что буддисты как правило опровергают совершенно иные смыслы, чем те, которые имеются в современном богословии.
То есть собственные фантазии. Грубо говоря, выдумали деда с бородой на небесах, и опровергли. Очень здорово.
Но мы с этого, собственно, начинали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я просто говорю, что все те логические допущения, которые буддисты позволяют себе при описании своих абсолютных объектов, почти в таком же виде входят в арсенал теистов. Поэтому буддисты и не могут их опровергать не опровергая одновременно самих себя.


Я уже говорил, что описания непознаваемых качеств бога-творца буддисты не опровергают. Зачем опровергать описание того, чего нет? Кому интересно спорить например о качествах шерсти черепахи? Таким образом, опровергается сама концепция Бога именно как Творца всего сущего.
Далай Лама о Боге-творце:




> " В текстах, где приводится Слово Будды, можно найти весьма недвусмысленные указания на то, что бога-творца не существует. В качестве примера можно привести текст о взаимозависимом возникновении, именуемый «Сутра о побегах риса», где Будда говорит, что в силу порождения причины проявились следствия. Мы также находим соответствующие указания в трудах более поздних буддийских мыслителей, например Шантидевы и Чандракирти. Шантидева очень ясно и недвусмысленно излагает свою позицию в отношении идеи существования бога-творца в девятой главе «Бодхичарья-аватары». Чандракирти в этом отношении также придерживается весьма определенных взглядов. Дхармакирти во второй главе «Изложения достоверных способов познания» занимает очень твердую и четкую позицию по этому вопросу. Дхармакирти обсуждает один из стихов, где говорится, что под «полностью просветленным» понимается «ставший» совершенным. Само используемое здесь слово «ставший» свидетельствует об отсутствии веры в вечное и абсолютно совершенное существо. Будда Шакьямуни стал полностью просветленным благодаря причинам и условиям, в процессе обучения и становления. Вот почему было выбрано слово «ставший». Такова позиция буддистов в этом вопросе."

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уже говорил, что описания непознаваемых качеств бога-творца буддисты не опровергают. Зачем опровергать описание того, чего нет? Кому интересно спорить например о качествах шерсти черепахи? Такм образом, опровергается сама концепция Бога именно как Творца всего сущего.


Простым заявлением "Этого нет" ничего не опровергается.
А логические доказательства несостоятельны по одной простой причине: буддисты игнорируют вопрос о происхождении бытия, выдвигая недоказуемый тезис о безначальности сансары. 
Я об этом уже писал в начале: Нагарджуна по-видимому опровергает Творца, который творит из пракрити.
А в совр. богословии Бог творит и саму пракрити. Так что его такими аргументами не опровергнуть.




> Далай Лама о Боге-творце:


Что буддисты НЕ ВЕРЯТ в Бога я и так знаю.
Тогда давайте скажем честно: Будда "прошел через сансару многих рождений, ища строителя дома, но не находя его".
И мы ему верим. Но причем тут доказательства?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011), Шавырин (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В основном потому, что буддисты как правило опровергают совершенно иные смыслы, чем те, которые имеются в современном богословии.
> То есть собственные фантазии. Грубо говоря, выдумали деда с бородой на небесах, и опровергли. Очень здорово.


Тогда богословие- это фантазии о фантазиях! )) Грубо говоря, выдумали Бога-творца, а затем пытаются его описать. По-моему это намного хуже, чем опровержение собственных фантазий.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Сострадание - это субъект-объектное отношение со снятой эготической составляющей.
> Но это в целом, если брать сострадание как синоним бодхичитты.
> А в частном случае - это эмпатия.


Сострадание подразумевает как минимум страдание. И это одна из высших целей махаяны. Опять в удаление страдания всё упёрлось.




> Да, я уловил эту вашу мысль. Но я не считаю эти опровержения по смыслу - валидными.
> В основном потому, что буддисты как правило опровергают совершенно иные смыслы, чем те, которые имеются в современном богословии.


Так древние буддисты современное богословие и не опровергают.




> То есть собственные фантазии. Грубо говоря, выдумали деда с бородой на небесах, и опровергли. Очень здорово. Но мы с этого, собственно, начинали.


Нет, они опровергают древнее богословие. И не виноваты, что современное богословие развилось, а современные буддисты не могут придумать новых аргументов.

Да и не все древние аргументы неподходят, я уже упоминал гносеологчиеский аргумент (через установление фантазийности).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сострадание подразумевает как минимум страдание. И это одна из высших целей махаяны. Опять в удаление страдания всё упёрлось.


Одна из, но не самая.
Высшая цель в процессе прохождения Пути - зарождение и развитие бодхичитты, безсамостной устремленности к просветлению. А она четырехсоставная, и собственно сострадание - это одна из четырех безмерных, не более.
Другое дело, что, похоже, разные школы по-разному это трактуют.
Например, Пабонка пишет, что 4 безмерных - это не метод зарождения бодхичитты, а лишь то, что дает энергию для ее развития. А сама бодхичитта в его системе зарождается размышлением "Все живые существа, мои матери..." и т.д. И с этой точки зрения вы правы.

А вот в предварительных практиках Лонгчен нинтига прямо говорится: "из четырех безмерных зарождаю бодхичитту". То есть подход совершено иной, хотя сострадание как одна из безмерных здесь еще присутствует.
Но есть еще более радикальные формулы, в которых сострадание вообще не упоминается.
Например: "Все живые существа - уже будды. Освободившись от страха и надежды зарождаю бодхичитту".
Или даже так: "Сансара и нирвана едины. Полностью осознав это, зарождаю бодхичитту".
Так что все немного сложнее.

----------

Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, они опровергают древнее богословие. И не виноваты, что современное богословие развилось, а современные буддисты не могут придумать новых аргументов.


Во-во.
И мне лично кажется, что в современном мире полемика должна вестись в плане не философии (это тупиковый путь), а психологии.
То есть можно показать, что теистическая установка - это гипостазирование определенных психических процессов, которые в буддийской психологии блестяще описаны. Собственно, концепция Бога-творца получается при гипостазировании Самантабхадры, которого можно обнаружить в себе, в элементах собственных процессов восприятия и мышления.

И в этом случае сосредотачиваться при рассмотрении следует не на различиях, а наоборот на сходствах.
Что я собственно и делаю в этом треде.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011), Марина В (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Во-во.
> И мне лично кажется, что в современном мире полемика должна вестись в плане не философии (это тупиковый путь), а психологии.
> То есть можно показать, что теистическая установка - это гипостазирование определенных психических процессов, которые в буддийской психологии блестяще описаны. Собственно, концепция Бога-творца получается при гипостазировании Самантабхадры, которого можно обнаружить в себе, в элементах собственных процессов восприятия и мышления.
> 
> И в этом случае сосредотачиваться при рассмотрении следует не на различиях, а наоборот на сходствах.
> Что я собственно и делаю в этом треде.


Другими словами- древнюю ишвараваду опровергли, а современной и так уже все понятно?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тогда давайте скажем честно: Будда "прошел через сансару многих рождений, ища строителя дома, но не находя его".
> И мы ему верим. Но причем тут доказательства?


При том, что отсутствием "хозяина" понимается анатман, что есть скрытый феномен, проверяемый умозаключением. Здесь как раз не надо верить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При том, что отсутствием "хозяина" понимается анатман, что есть скрытый феномен, проверяемый умозаключением. Здесь как раз не надо верить.


зачем же он тогда его искал так долго?




> Другими словами- древнюю ишвараваду опровергли, а современной и так уже все понятно?


кому как

----------


## Антип Байда

> зачем же он тогда его искал так долго?


Здесь вы ошибочно отождествляете то, во что в буддизме надо верить, с тем, что подлежит доказательству. Ко второму роду феноменов относится, например, карма. А анатман относится к первому.



> кому как


Что именно не понятно современной теологии в буддизме?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь вы ошибочно отождествляете то, во что в буддизме надо верить, с тем, что подлежит доказательству. Ко второму роду феноменов относится, например, карма. А анатман относится к первому.


Упрощаете. Цонкапа, например, говорит, что если бы врожденное неведение опровергалось простым философствованием, практика была бы не нужна.




> Что именно не понятно современной теологии в буддизме?


Примерно то же, что буддизму в современной теологии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Упрощаете. Цонкапа, например, говорит, что если бы врожденное неведение опровергалось простым философствованием, практика была бы не нужна.


Здесь вы ошибочно отождествляете объект отрицания с объектом устранения путем практики. Первый не существует, второй существует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И мне лично кажется, что в современном мире полемика должна вестись в плане не философии (это тупиковый путь), а психологии.
> То есть можно показать, что теистическая установка - это гипостазирование определенных психических процессов, которые в буддийской психологии блестяще описаны. Собственно, концепция Бога-творца получается при гипостазировании Самантабхадры, которого можно обнаружить в себе, в элементах собственных процессов восприятия и мышления.


Согласен.




> И в этом случае сосредотачиваться при рассмотрении следует не на различиях, а наоборот на сходствах.
> Что я собственно и делаю в этом треде.


А я вот думаю, что именно рассмотрение различий и позволяет понять, что концепции иноверцев, такие как внешний своим творениям Бог и т.д., являются скорее результатом  гипостазирования психических процессов, а не объективной реальностью, и потому любое описание Бога-творца будет ни чем иным, как описанием лишь  собственных представлений о действительном положении вещей. Мне кажется, что именно в этом и состоит цель аргументации Нагарджуны, позволяющая направить внимание на отслеживание деятельности ума, причинности и т.д., а не на производные различающей мысли. Т.е. в условиях субъект-объектной дихотомии никакое знание не будет иметь отношения к действительности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Одна из, но не самая.
> Высшая цель в процессе прохождения Пути - зарождение и развитие бодхичитты, безсамостной устремленности к просветлению.


Это синоним сострадания. Следовательно, опять всё уперлось в утранение страдания. Высшая цель как ни крути.




> А она четырехсоставная, и собственно сострадание - это одна из четырех безмерных, не более.


Мы же говорим не о безмерных, а о бодхичитте.




> Другое дело, что, похоже, разные школы по-разному это трактуют.
> Например, Пабонка пишет, что 4 безмерных - это не метод зарождения бодхичитты, а лишь то, что дает энергию для ее развития. А сама бодхичитта в его системе зарождается размышлением "Все живые существа, мои матери..." и т.д. И с этой точки зрения вы правы.


Я говорю о махакаруне - бодхичитте. А не о практике брахмавихар.




> А вот в предварительных практиках Лонгчен нинтига прямо говорится: "из четырех безмерных зарождаю бодхичитту". То есть подход совершено иной, хотя сострадание как одна из безмерных здесь еще присутствует.


Человек хочет стать буддой. А будда это лучший учитель. Следовательно, даже если он прямо не будет говорить о сострадании, то само понятие _учителя_ это подразумевает.




> Но есть еще более радикальные формулы, в которых сострадание вообще не упоминается.
> Например: "Все живые существа - уже будды. Освободившись от страха и надежды зарождаю бодхичитту".
> Или даже так: "Сансара и нирвана едины. Полностью осознав это, зарождаю бодхичитту".
> Так что все немного сложнее.


Сострадание там включено в бодхичитту.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Во-во.


Я привёл гносеологический аргумент. Он вполне современен.




> И мне лично кажется, что в современном мире полемика должна вестись в плане не философии (это тупиковый путь), а психологии.


Философия включает всё (что захочет).

Если бы будете рассматривать только силу с которой _успокаивает_ буддизм или христианство, то это тупиковый путь. Так как он не затрагивает _мировоззрение_. Значит оно будет оставаться бытовым (=неправильным). (Так как мировоззрение всегда есть. Если вы его не сформировали, то оно какое попало, состоит из обрывков.)




> То есть можно показать, что теистическая установка - это гипостазирование определенных психических процессов, которые в буддийской психологии блестяще описаны. Собственно, концепция Бога-творца получается при гипостазировании Самантабхадры, которого можно обнаружить в себе, в элементах собственных процессов восприятия и мышления.


Говоря "Самантабхадры, которого" вы его уже гипостазировали.

Интересный вопрос тут вот в чём -- *зачем* Будда использует теистическую игру слов. Ведь многих это запутывает - или думают, что буддизм это вид теизма, или что буддизм противоречив.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.11.2011), Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь вы ошибочно отождествляете объект отрицания с объектом устранения путем практики. Первый не существует, второй существует.


Устранять существующее - это шиза

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это синоним сострадания. Следовательно, опять всё уперлось в утранение страдания. Высшая цель как ни крути.


Не всегда. При определенном подходе одно - часть другого. Наряду с прочими частями.




> Мы же говорим не о безмерных, а о бодхичитте.


см. выше. я указываю, что говорить можно по-разному: и как о высшей цели, и как о составной части высшей цели.




> Я говорю о махакаруне - бодхичитте. А не о практике брахмавихар.


я понимаю. но это связанные вещи. просто связь может пониматься по-разному.




> Человек хочет стать буддой. А будда это лучший учитель. Следовательно, даже если он прямо не будет говорить о сострадании, то само понятие _учителя_ это подразумевает.


Вы произвольно выделяете один аспект. Будда много чего ""лучший. Например, лучший знающий. И при выделении другого аспекта выводы будут иные, но столь же правильные.




> Сострадание там включено в бодхичитту.


Как один из результатов (например, наряду со всеведением), но не как главная цель.Об том и речь.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Устранять существующее - это шиза


Сергей, вы уверены?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, вы уверены?


а что, есть сомнения?

----------


## Антип Байда

> а что, есть сомнения?


Есть. Устранять неведение-шиза?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть. Устранять неведение-шиза?


ну, говорить, что неведение "существует" это натяжка. это же не наличие чего-то, а отсутствие существующего. тьма - отсутствие света. но нельзя сказать, что свет - отсутствие тьмы.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну, говорить, что неведение "существует" это натяжка. это же не наличие чего-то, а отсутствие существующего. тьма - отсутствие света. но нельзя сказать, что свет - отсутствие тьмы.


Ну, я сочувствую вашему теистическому волшебному трипу, конечно...
Однако, неведение существует.
Или уже нет?)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, я сочувствую вашему теистическому волшебному трипу, конечно...
> Однако, неведение существует. Или уже нет?)))


Темнота существует? как обозначение - конечно.
Если кому-то говорят: пойди в комнату и устрани там темноту  :Smilie:  , то человек в здравом уме поймет, что его просят зажечь свет.
А ежели который с шизой и считает темноту чем-то существующим, так он и правда может задуматься, как бы ему эту темноту в комнате половчее разогнать.

И кстати, по поводу вашей реплики:



> Здесь вы ошибочно отождествляете объект отрицания с объектом устранения путем практики. Первый не существует, второй существует.


Цонкапа говорит, что если мы устраняем не тот же объект, который установили анализом, это подобно тому, как выбрать место для скачек, а скакать в другом месте.
Так что подумайте еще.

----------


## Антип Байда

> И кстати, по поводу вашей реплики:
> 
> Цонкапа говорит, что если мы устраняем не тот же объект, который установили анализом, это подобно тому, как выбрать место для скачек, а скакать в другом месте.
> Так что подумайте еще.


Хорошо. 
Я подумал еще и снова утверждаю различие объекта отрицания и объекта устранения практикой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хорошо. 
> Я подумал еще и снова утверждаю различие объекта отрицания и объекта устранения практикой.


Ну и ладушки.
К теме это прямого отношения не имеет.

----------


## До

> Не всегда. При определенном подходе одно - часть другого. Наряду с прочими частями.


Что не всегда-то. Всегда.




> см. выше. я указываю, что говорить можно по-разному: и как о высшей цели, и как о составной части высшей цели.


Различаете каруну и махакаруну? Сострадание, которое бодхичитта же не синоним сострадания из апраман. Разница как дана и дана-парамита.

(Хотя, к слову, в Аштасахасрике Будда говорит, что синоним махаяны - безмерное.)




> я понимаю. но это связанные вещи. просто связь может пониматься по-разному.


Можно рассматривать только одну часть (скажем этимология разная у слов), но сам _предмет_ один и тот же (смысл).




> Вы произвольно выделяете один аспект.


Не произвольно, а закономерно.




> Будда много чего ""лучший. Например, лучший знающий.


Лучше знает он _зачем_? И зачем он всё это узнал вообще? И можно ли было это всё узнать не имея целью _сострадание_?




> И при выделении другого аспекта выводы будут иные, но столь же правильные.


Разве мы о правильности спорим? Мы определяем соподчинённость целей.




> Как один из результатов (например, наряду со всеведением), но не как главная цель.Об том и речь.


Да об этом и речь, как вы ловко к теме вернулись.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Говоря "Самантабхадры, которого" вы его уже гипостазировали.


Так в том и фишка: мы гипостазируем и знаем об этом (упая), а они (теисты) гипостазируют и принимают за "чистую монету" (глупость).

Правда, не знаю уж как там древние индийцы-йогины, но вот что что тибетцы согласились бы с таким подходом - я не уверен. Вот, смотрю, Пабонгка в комментарии на ламрим, в разделе о подношениях и молитвах, постоянно говорит о буддах и бодхисаттвах как о реальных существах, пребывающих в высших мирах и отзывающихся на призывы и просьбы. Что тут упая, а что - "чистая монета" из его слов пока не очень понятно.

Хотя, конечно, это же все сказки для простых хердсменов. Нас, воспитанных на европейском позитивизме, такими байками не проймешь.
Вот я иногда и думаю: может быть именно поэтому нам приходится до сих пор получать ванги от потомков этих самых хердсменов. Мозги у самих потому что суховаты...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше знает он _зачем_? И зачем он всё это узнал вообще? И можно ли было это всё узнать не имея целью _сострадание_?


Я не понимаю, почему вы так считаете.
Сострадание - аспект метода.
Знание (= постижение пустотности) - аспект мудрости.
Бодхи - цель как результирующее состояние.
Бодхи-читта - ум устремленный к бодхи (читта - интенциональный аспект ума).
Зарождать ее можно по-разному: можно опираясь на аспект метода (как предлагает Пабонка), а можно опираться и исключительно на аспект мудрости (подход дзогчена, формулы я привел выше).

На каком основании вы отождествляете бодхичитту и майтри (или каруну) - я не понимаю. Это разные категории.

----------


## До

> Я не понимаю, почему вы так считаете.
> Сострадание - аспект метода. Знание (= постижение пустотности) - аспект мудрости.


Мудрость ради сострадания. Следовательно, мудрость подчинена состраданию.




> Бодхи - цель как результирующее состояние.
> Бодхи-читта - ум устремленный к бодхи (читта - интенциональный аспект ума).


Это этимология. Можно придумать слово означающее "некий предмет за поворотом", при этом за поворотом лежит арбуз. Тут "некий предмет за поворотом" и "арбуз" означают одно и то же, хотя в составе первого слова ничего арбузного как бы и нет. Просто они указывают на одно и то же.




> Зарождать ее можно по-разному: можно опираясь на аспект метода (как предлагает Пабонка), а можно опираться и исключительно на аспект мудрости (подход дзогчена, формулы я привел выше).


В подходе дзогчена просветление не на благо всех существ?




> На каком основании вы отождествляете бодхичитту и майтри (или каруну) - я не понимаю. Это разные категории.


Бодхичитта, это [правильное] сострадание?

ps. Бывает ли / может ли быть бодхичитта без сострадания?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну и ладушки.
> К теме это прямого отношения не имеет.


Объект отрицания- то, что проецируется неведением
Объект, устраняемый практикой- само неведение
Возможно, вы понимаете неведение в стиле читтаматры, где оно- отсутствие знания. В прасангике неведение- активное проецирование, состояние ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мудрость ради сострадания. Следовательно, мудрость подчинена состраданию.


Это все равно, что сказать "Во время ходьбы правая нога подчинена левой".  ))))

Кстати, будь оно все так, как вы толкуете, Будда после просветления наверное не думал бы неделю, стоит ли давать Учение, а сразу побежал всех спасать.




> В подходе дзогчена просветление не на благо всех существ?


Помилуйте, ну какие живые существа, о чем вы? Они же иллюзорные, кажущиеся. Причем и кажутся-то они только самим себе. Собственно, сострадание бодхисаттвы преимущественно состоит в том, что он соглашается принимать это их заблуждение "за чистую монету". Но на самом-то деле знает, что в основе у них - природа будды. А она ни в каком сострадании не нуждается.

Существа в сансаре подобны образам сновидения:
Никто из них никогда не рождался и не умирал.
_Самадхираджасутра_

Об этом же и в сутрах Второго поворота сказано, только несколько в ином ключе:

В этом мире, Субхути, ступившие на стезю бодхисаттвы должны усвоить такой образ мыслей. Сколь много существ, Субхути, в мире ... всех их я должен привести к полному освобождению... Однако даже когда освободилось полностью неизмеримое число существ, все-таки нет ни одного освобожденного  существа. Почему же? *Если, Субхути, бодхисаттва прибегает к понятию „существо“, то его нельзя называть бодхисаттвой.*
_Ваджраччхедика_




> Бодхичитта, это [правильное] сострадание?


Еще раз: бодхичитта и этимологически и по смыслу - это "ум, устремленный к просветлению".




> ps. Бывает ли / может ли быть бодхичитта без сострадания?


И што? Так же как не бывает без мудрости. Нельзя сказать, что одно из двух накоплений важнее, чем другое (как ноги одинаково важны для ходьбы).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объект отрицания- то, что проецируется неведением
> Объект, устраняемый практикой- само неведение


а что проецируется неведением?

----------


## Антип Байда

> а что проецируется неведением?


Самобытие

----------


## До

> Это все равно, что сказать "Во время ходьбы правая нога подчинена левой".  ))))


У вас новый тезис, что есть две равноправные цели? Или вообще нет высшей цели, а есть два средства? Но средства для чего? Одни средства без целей или две цели? Смешно да.




> Кстати, будь оно все так, как вы толкуете, Будда после просветления наверное не думал бы неделю, стоит ли давать Учение, а сразу побежал всех спасать.


О том давать или не давать он думал ровно пять минут, чтобы успел прийти Брахма. Какие две недели?




> Помилуйте,


Посмотрю на ваше поведение.




> ну какие живые существа, о чем вы? Они же иллюзорные, кажущиеся.


Нормальные.




> Причем и кажутся-то они только самим себе. Собственно, сострадание бодхисаттвы преимущественно состоит в том, что он соглашается принимать это их заблуждение "за чистую монету".


Зачем принимать чьё-то заблуждение за чистую монету? Это не логично. Самому стать заблуждающимся вместо того, чтоб лечить других.




> Но на самом-то деле знает, что в основе у них - природа будды. А она ни в каком сострадании не нуждается.


Охохох...

«Далее Вималакирти спросил Манджушри: "Каковы семена Татхагаты?"

      Манджушри отвечал: "Тело - одно зерно Татхагаты; неведение и жаждание - два его зёрна; желание, ненависть и тупость его - три зерна; четыре искажённых взгляда*30 - его четыре зерна; пять преград *31 - его пять зёрен; шесть органов чувств - его шесть зёрен; семь жилищ сознания*32 - его семь семян; восемь мирских дхарм *33 - его восемь семян; девять причин клеш*34 - девять его зёрен; а десять зол*35 - его десять семян. В итоге все 62 еретических взгляда*36 и все виды клеш составляют семена Просветления.*37»

Вот что такое природа будды.

Что такое татхагатагарбха - омрачённое сущство. Обращайте внимание в этом словосочетании не только на "татхагата", но и на "гарбха", что значит _скрытая_ (и в Татхагатагарбха сутре так же объясняется). Татхагатагарбха, это когда будды не видно, не осознаётся, скрыт. Не удивительно, что она отождествляется с омрачённой алаявиджняной в ЛС. Чего это они не нуждаются в сострадании? Нуждаются как раз. Не знают они что у них есть драгоценность. Не знают. Не видно этой драгоценности. Её надо ещё раскопать, отыскать, очистить.




> Существа в сансаре подобны образам сновидения:
> Никто из них никогда не рождался и не умирал.
> _Самадхираджасутра_


Ну и что? Без комментария это ничего не значит. Подобности сновидению можно проинтерпретировать десятком способов. И тхеравадин скажет, что если "есть страдание, но нет страдающего", то нет существа, а есть дхармы, раз нет существа, то оно и не рождалось. И не надо махаянских сутр для такого утверждения.




> Об этом же и в сутрах Второго поворота сказано, только несколько в ином ключе:
> 
> В этом мире, Субхути, ступившие на стезю бодхисаттвы должны усвоить такой образ мыслей. Сколь много существ, Субхути, в мире ... всех их я должен привести к полному освобождению... Однако даже когда освободилось полностью неизмеримое число существ, все-таки нет ни одного освобожденного  существа. Почему же? *Если, Субхути, бодхисаттва прибегает к понятию „существо“, то его нельзя называть бодхисаттвой.*
> _Ваджраччхедика_


О. А теперь перечитате, что я подчеркнул. Вы видите только половину фразы, в то время как её надо понимать полностью. А полностью оказывается, что опять надо _освобождать_ существ от страдания.




> Еще раз: бодхичитта и этимологически и по смыслу - это "ум, устремленный к просветлению".


К буддовости. Различайте просветление и буддство. Будда, это именно совершенный *учитель* совершенно дающий существам совершенное учение и демонстрирующий совершенное поведение, признаки и т.п. - всё для того, чтоб освобождать как можно эффективнее.
Если человек встретил будду и хочет стать _таким_, то это стать совершенным учителем, а не просто просветлиться (избавиться от неведения вызывающего страдание).

ps. Буддство, это не интеллектуальное хобби, как вы, возможно, считаете, а тяжелейший труд для которого надо обладать сверхспособностями.




> И што?


Да/нет?




> Так же как не бывает без мудрости. Нельзя сказать, что одно из двух накоплений важнее, чем другое (как ноги одинаково важны для ходьбы).


Это новый тезис. А во-вторых можно обсудить и новый тезис. Зачем обретать качества учителя (мудрость) если не учить (не сострадать)?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У вас новый тезис, что есть две равноправные цели? Или вообще нет высшей цели, а есть два средства? Но средства для чего? Одни средства без целей или две цели? Смешно да.


Вы правда так поняли? что "две ноги" - это две цели? И продолжаете настаивать, что одна нога подчинена другой мудрость подчинена состраданию? Знаете, это так нелепо, что я даже возражать не стану.




> Зачем принимать чьё-то заблуждение за чистую монету? Это не логично.


Логично, логично. Если пребывать только в мудрости (= прямое постижение пустоты), то сострадать невозможно, поскольку видится иллюзорность страданий. А чтобы сострадать, необходимо понять эти чужие страдания не через мудрость (= прямое постижение пустоты я уточняю, а то вы опять подчините одну ногу другой), а приняв их "за чистую монету". Одновременно видя и их нереальность. Поэтому в кавычках.




> Вот что такое природа будды. Что такое татхагатагарбха - омрачённое сущство.


Это вы такой вывод делаете из того, что "Тело - зерно Татхагаты" и т.д.? То есть из того, что нечистое может быть трансформировано в чистое? Природа будды - омрачённое существо? ну-ну...




> О. А теперь перечитате, что я подчеркнул. Вы видите только половину фразы


Понимать полностью - значит видеть только то, что вы подчеркнули?




> К буддовости. Различайте просветление и буддство.


То есть бодхисаттва, зарождая ум, стремящийся к бодхи, стремится не к буддовости, а к какому-то "левому" просветлению-бодхи, которое нужно отличать от буддства? ну-ну...




> ps. Буддство, это не интеллектуальное хобби, как вы, возможно, считаете


По мере сил, по мере сил  :Smilie: 




> Это новый тезис. А во-вторых можно обсудить и новый тезис.


Да что новый тезис. С ногами бы разобраться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самобытие


И оно же устраняется? Но ведь его же нет. Как можно устранить то, чего нет?

----------


## До

> Вы правда так поняли? что "две ноги" - это две цели? И продолжаете настаивать, что одна нога подчинена другой мудрость подчинена состраданию? Знаете, это так нелепо, что я даже возражать не стану.


Я уточняю как вы понимаете. Но это так нелепо уточнять, что уточнять вы не станете.




> Логично, логично. Если пребывать только в мудрости (= прямое постижение пустоты), то сострадать невозможно, поскольку видится иллюзорность страданий. А чтобы сострадать, необходимо понять эти чужие страдания не через мудрость (= прямое постижение пустоты я уточняю, а то вы опять подчините одну ногу другой),


Я не подчиняю одну ногу другой, это же ваша идея, что это две ноги и одна нога не может быть подчинена другой.
На это я пишу - вы сменили тезис? Или обе ноги две цели, или обе ноги средства к третьей цели - к какой?
Как видите я не подчиняю одну ногу другой.




> а приняв их "за чистую монету". Одновременно видя и их нереальность. Поэтому в кавычках.


1. Чтоб избавлять людей от заблуждения принимать его за чистую монету не нужно. Достаточно считать его заблуждением.
2. Если человек имеет в уме два противоположных тезиса, то это шизофрения логическая ошибка. (Первый тезис "это чистая монета", второй "это заблуждение".)




> Это вы такой вывод делаете из того, что "Тело - зерно Татхагаты" и т.д.? То есть из того, что нечистое может быть трансформировано в чистое? Природа будды - омрачённое существо? ну-ну...


Из другого - написал из чего, перечитайте мой пост ещё [пять] раз.




> Понимать полностью - значит видеть то, что вы подчеркнули?


Смысл вопроса?




> То есть бодхисаттва, зарождая ум, стремящийся к бодхи, стремится не к буддовости, а к какому-то "левому" просветлению-бодхи, которое нужно отличать от буддства? ну-ну...


Бодхисаттва зарождая бодхичитту стремится к _буддовости_. Так я и написал. Удивительно, как трансформируется мой текст в нечто прямо противоположное.




> Да что новый тезис. С ногами бы разобраться.


С ногами все просто - вы мне приписываете собственную приудмку про подчинённость одной ноги другой ноги второй пост подряд - перестаньте это делать и/или ответьте на мои вопросы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если человек встретил будду и хочет стать _таким_, то это стать совершенным учителем, а не просто просветлиться (избавиться от неведения вызывающего страдание).


Ну то есть цель Махаяны - не избавиться от страданий, а стать совершенным учителем?
Я с вами пожалуй соглашусь, и давайте закончим эту утомительную и довольно нелепую дискуссию, тем более что она к теме прямого отношения не имеет.

Собственно, она началась с моего утверждения, что избавление от страданий не является целью Махаяны. К этому мы и пришли. Остальное - оффтоп. Если охота продолжить - милости прошу, в отдельную тему. Специально для вас.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Ну то есть цель Махаяны - не избавиться от страданий, а стать совершенным учителем? Я с вами пожалуй соглашусь... Собственно, она началась с моего утверждения, что *избавление от страданий не является целью Махаяны. К этому мы и пришли*.


Не к этому. Так как учитель избавляет от страдания, учительствует ради избавления от страдания, это цель его работы.

----------


## До

> давайте закончим эту утомительную и довольно *нелепую* дискуссию


Почему это дискуссия нелепая? Называйте только свои аргументы нелепыми.

----------


## Антип Байда

> И оно же устраняется? Но ведь его же нет. Как можно устранить то, чего нет?


Различайте "объект отрицания" и "объект, устраняемый практикой".

1-ый- самобытие, объект отицания, он отрицается, или, если удобнее, устраняется логически. Практикой не устраняется, ибо, как вы справедливо отметили, несуществующее неустранимо. Нет его.
2-ой -неведение, непостоянное, пустое от самобытия, причинно обусловленное явление, вера в существование самобытия, не отрицается, оно существует. Устраняется - практикой, удаляется из потока сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Различайте "объект отрицания" и "объект, устраняемый практикой".


Да, действительно, клеши существуют и устраняются практикой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну, говорить, что неведение "существует" это натяжка. это же не наличие чего-то, а отсутствие существующего. тьма - отсутствие света. но нельзя сказать, что свет - отсутствие тьмы.





> Да, действительно, клеши существуют и устраняются практикой.


Счастливый зритель имеет возможность наблюдать, как Сергей Хос, аки Творец, выводит своей творческой волей феномены из "не совсем существующих" в "существующие". 
Воззрите, о маловерные!

----------


## Wyrd

Нашел в книжке Хоружего "Проблема личности в православии":




> «Личность в христианстве есть начало божественное и само Божество», — утверждает и обосновывает философия Л. Карсавина. Человек же тогда не есть личность; но его соединение с Богом, обожение, означает одновременно и обретение им личной природы, становление личностью, «лицетворение». Не отказываясь иногда от общепринятых терминов «человеческая личность», «индивидуальная личность» и т.п., православная мысль в то же время считает их известным злоупотреблением речи, рассматривая, в действительности, человека как несовершенно личное бытие, несущее лишь задатки, потенции претворения в личность.


воины Дхармы,

что вам не так?

По поводу индивидуальных потоков сознания:



> Важнейшее отличие энергийного соединения от сущностного составляет его свобода. Как уже сказано, в рамках энергийной концепции онтологическое отстояние божественной и человеческой природ неизмеримо более велико, и это проявляется, в первую очередь, в том, что соединение двух природ — уже не дело необходимости, а дело свободы.


Если я правильно понимаю - то никакой поток сознания ни в какое "море" не вливается, т.к. это означало бы соединение сущностей. Соединяются энергии, изменяется способ бытия. Или даже и не бытия вовсе  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Счастливый зритель имеет возможность наблюдать, как Сергей Хос, аки Творец, выводит своей творческой волей феномены из "не совсем существующих" в "существующие". 
> Воззрите, о маловерные!


Ну так, была б охота, можно их и обратно в "вовсе не существующие" растворить:


Существам шести миров сансары являются ложные образы преходящего.
Они возникают, подобно сновидениям, как результат кармы и следов-првычек.
Проявляясь как нечто [реально] не бывшее, не существующее ныне и не возникающее в будущем.
А спонтанное присутствие изначальной мудрости ясного света [367] существует изначально.
Всегда присутствующее во всех временах, оно, тем не менее, не видимо.

*Увиденное во сне пребывает лишь в себе самом и не может быть обнаружено как реальность.
Подобно этому [невозможно обнаружить как сущее] и загрязненные дхармы, продукт ложных умопостроений.*

Не схватывайте их, но упражняйтесь [в постижении] ума ясного света
И старайтесь реализовать две цели: благо для себя и для других.
Лонгченпа.
_Семньид нгельсо_

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну так, была б охота, можно их и обратно в "вовсе не существующие" растворить:
> 
> 
> Существам шести миров сансары являются ложные образы преходящего.
> Они возникают, подобно сновидениям, как результат кармы и следов-првычек.
> Проявляясь как нечто [реально] не бывшее, не существующее ныне и не возникающее в будущем.
> А спонтанное присутствие изначальной мудрости ясного света [367] существует изначально.
> Всегда присутствующее во всех временах, оно, тем не менее, не видимо.
> 
> ...


У кого была бы охота? У Творца тварей или у безначальных несотворенных сантан?

----------


## Кунсанг

Имхо, метод - бодхичитта и мудрость, открывающая истинную природу явлений являются оба методами для достижения состояния будды. В общем бодхичитта способствует зарождению мудрости. В таком случае бодхичитта является методом для взращения мудрости. В обратном случае когда способности практика велики, он может сначала понять воззрение пустоты и через это понимание пустоты взрастить бодхичитту. Сама бодхичитта ведома любовью к жс - желанием того чтобы они обрели истинное счастье освобождения от клеш и состраданием - желанием того чтобы они перестали страдать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну то есть цель Махаяны - не избавиться от страданий, а стать совершенным учителем?
> 
> Собственно, она началась с моего утверждения, что избавление от страданий не является целью Махаяны.


Избавление от страданий и есть цель всех буддистов. Избавление от источника страданий и самих страданий. Совершенный Учитель лучшим образом приводит к этому. Поэтому в Махаяне желают стать совершенным Учителем, чтобы лучшим образом избавлять от страданий других. Все ради блага всех живых существ. Поскольку в категорию все живые существа вхожу и я сам то и ради блага себя любимого.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

В инете имеются переводы, так вот некоторые , как бы, "буддисты" в переводах использовали выражения их христианства, чего стоят такие перлы , как " Всевышний", "Хвала Всевышнему", неужели такие "буддисты" переводят на русский с тибетского?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В инете имеются переводы, так вот некоторые , как бы, "буддисты"


Да мало ли чудес на свете?
Еще, например, в инете имеются некоторые, как бы, "буддисты", которые для обозначения своей конфессиональной принадлежности используют слово "ламаизм", которое кроме христианских апологетов уже давно никто не употребляет.
)))

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.04.2012), Сауди (01.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2012)

----------


## Aion

Интересная информация о возможной причине того, что некоторые люди склонны к вере, а другие - нет: 


> Согласно одной из теорий, процесс мышления представляет собой взаимодействие между двумя принципиально разными "режимами" - так называемым интуитивным и аналитическим. Первое отличается относительной быстротой (например, глядя на лицо собеседника, человек способен быстро и без усилий понять, что тот злится), однако, в некотором смысле, случайным образом "срезает углы" с использованием некоторых уже существующих цепочек. Второе требует больше времени, однако, выдает результаты, основанные на логике и последовательности умозаключений.
> 
> Считается, что во время размышлений два типа взаимодействуют, а иногда и мешают друг другу. В сентябре 2011 года в Journal of Experimental Psychology появилась статья, авторы которой показали, что, чем больше человек полагается на интуитивное мышление, тем больше он религиозен. В этой работе ученые высказали гипотезу, что с аналитическим мышлением ситуация противоположная - чем больше человек на него полагается, тем слабее его вера.
> 
> Психологи противопоставили веру в бога аналитическому мышлению

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Интересная информация о возможной причине того, что некоторые люди склонны к вере, а другие - нет: 
> Психологи противопоставили веру в бога аналитическому мышлению


из серии "британские учёные установили..." )

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Не обижайтесь, я же не претендую на особую ученость, чтобы переводить сутры. мне хватает моего ламаизма. Это вам надо во свех формулировках разоброаться, хотя бы начать с того, что Всевышнего нет, потом уж к переводам. Сразу подумалось даже ламаистам, что в коммерческих целях пошли в буддизм. У нас вообще-то есть и буддологи и ламы, веками обученные, разьяснят как бы.

----------


## Aion

> из серии "британские учёные установили..." )


Университет Британской Колумбии в Канаде находится.  :Cool:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Не надо на меня так обижаться, росиийской массе до буддизма далеко, но на русском хотелось бы почитать переводы сутр, но с такими переводами сладко приторными, излишне напыщенными, где осноновные акценты даже не расставлены, уж лучше восприятие не станет. Тех, кто ещё не понял, что понятия Всевышний нет, можно считать "буддистами", пусть и напишут , что они самых мудреных традиций? Посмотрите на украинских сайтах, там вообще переводы...

----------

Майя П (30.04.2012)

----------


## Майя П

возможно эт из видов медитации - развивать терпение и не цепляния к словам )))
кто ясно мыслит - ясно излагает, тем более в настоящих текстах смысл передавался кратко, ведь надо было вырезать на досках..., 
а при социализме платили за печатные листы, поэтому отжимать надо переводческую и редакторскую воду.Стиль остался, социализма нет...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не обижайтесь, я же не претендую на особую ученость, чтобы переводить сутры. мне хватает моего ламаизма.


Странно, что такой ярый ревнитель ламаизма, не хочет, совершить на собой усилие, и начать переводить сутты, так как они того требуют - это будет очень благой поступок. 




> Не надо на меня так обижаться, росиийской массе до буддизма далеко, но на русском хотелось бы почитать переводы сутр, но с такими переводами сладко приторными, излишне напыщенными, где осноновные акценты даже не расставлены, уж лучше восприятие не станет.


Читайте на языке оригинала и лучше всего попутно не унижайте нашу далекую от Дхаммы "русскую массу". А то уничижительное и саркастическое отношение, в особенности к переводчикам текстов, выглядит очень не серьезно.




> Тех, кто ещё не понял, что понятия Всевышний нет, можно считать "буддистами", пусть и напишут , что они самых мудреных традиций?


А в какой форме вы выражаете свое уважание Бхагавану, практически нет никакого смысла. Верабализация намерения не так важна, как то, что вы вкладываете в это слово.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Мне очень понравились переводы на монгольский язык. Будет время займусь и тибетским, конечно. Не для переводов, для осознания сутр. Правда и слово не всегда выражает намерение. Будет нужная мотивация, будет и действие. каково действие , таков будет и результат. Есть вещи, требующие особой серьёзности. просто слова- не напрасные слова и материальность мыслей и слов пока вроде не отменяли. Хотя , конечно же, восторгаюсь и иногда восхищаюсь теми, кто к буддизму пришел не автоматически, не от рождения, теми, кто осознанно пришел.

----------

Майя П (30.04.2012)

----------


## Майя П

Переводчик переводчику рознь..
Училась и у монголов, многие тончайшие вещи, какие то оттенки - только с их помощью почувствовала, именно ощущение. 
Как то переводил в России переводчик - большую половину, самую важную - не смог и повторял какие то вводные слова как попугай, было обидно, что люди очень стремились на лекции, а главное - не было переведено... ((( так и разъехались, только сам Учитель понял, что переводчик его не смог перевести, о,  это надо наблюдать всю гамму чувств на лице Учителя... и очень вааажного переводчика

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не надо на меня так обижаться, росиийской массе до буддизма далеко, но на русском хотелось бы почитать переводы сутр, но с такими переводами сладко приторными, излишне напыщенными, где осноновные акценты даже не расставлены, уж лучше восприятие не станет. Тех, кто ещё не понял, что понятия Всевышний нет, можно считать "буддистами", пусть и напишут , что они самых мудреных традиций? Посмотрите на украинских сайтах, там вообще переводы...


Просто ремарка, по опыту знакомства и сравнения оригиналов и переводов сутт и сутр.
Сутты -- это предельно "сухие" тексты, практически свободные от традиционной индийской цветистости, приукрашиваний и т.п.
Махаянские же сутры -- очень разные. Среди них есть и очень "напыщенные", с обильными славословиями и т.п. Но есть и сугубо философские сутры, излагающие воззрения/подходы, базирующиеся на наставлениях и практиках, изложенных в Палийском каноне. Но этот разряд сутр намного сложнее для понимания и усвоения, чем сутты ПК...

Это к тому, что не нужно грешить : ) на переводчиков: они, как правило, своё дело делают честно и уж напыщенности -- точно нигде не добавляют, даже если переводят в чём-то небезупречно.
А безупречных переводов -- за очень редкими исключениями -- попросту не бывает. И для того, чтобы на русском появился перевод более совершенный, чем уже сделанный кем-то, необходим тот, кто сделает такой новый перевод, для чего требуется не только изрядный опыт и самоотдача, но и условия.
Ныне же профессия переводчика с пали или санскрита (наверное, и с тибетского) в социуме -- непрестижная, малоприбыльная и т.д.
Потому -- не стреляйте в переводчиков! : )

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Я не цепляюсь, напыщенность присуща христиантству, я просто сравнила несколько вариантов, рускиий, монгольский,английский и немецкий. Была поражена именно русскими вариантами.

----------

Майя П (30.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Но этот разряд сутр намного сложнее для понимания и усвоения, чем сутты ПК...


А можно пример?)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Безупречных переводов мало, но они есть. Да, я не стреляю в переводчиков, прекрасно понимаю, какой огромный труд стоит за их даже " Хвала Всевышнему", от чего , видимо, сначала не смогли осознать и отказаться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А можно пример?)


Так Ланкаватара хотя бы... %))

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.04.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Безупречных переводов мало, но они есть. Да, я не стреляю в переводчиков, прекрасно понимаю, какой огромный труд стоит за их даже " Хвала Всевышнему", от чего , видимо, сначала не смогли осознать и отказаться.



наверное когда основные массы созреют, тогда и будет соответствующий перевод.
Иногда кажется, что некоторые вещи и оттенки - поручают перевести заведомо слабым из-за политических моментов. Как то на учения ЕСДЛ в Дарамсале - целые куски не переводились.. рядом сидел монах-переводчик, который на англ. яз переводил, так что было с чем сравнивать. а переводчица - сказала - о, это сложно и на рус. яз раньше не переводилось (((
и не стала переводить...

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Я так полагаю, что монгольский - сам по себе язык точный и стилистически не только богатый, но передающий на разных уровнях тонкость восприятия, откуда и лаконичность, точность передачи. Просто знания языка для переводов мало, умение языка и переводчика передавать эти точности- важно.

----------


## Майя П

Еще особенности мышления и восприятия.
Вот на остановке общественного транспорта: в России - карманники не смотрят на человека и тупо лезут в сумку за кошельком, хотя его уже просчитали... а в монголии - можно взглядом остановить...))) ...
(тончайшие ньюансы и признаки за полгода, когда еще НИКТО не догадывается о надвигающейся проблеме... 18 видов психоза описано в монгольской медицине... а в современной - гораздо меньше и слабее...)

мне нравится вот например: если ребенок выслушивает массу грубых слов, постоянную критику  со стороны родителей, учителей - и готов к суициду... а монголы очень просто лечат это состояние: они говорят - эту болезнь лечат подарками и нужно всячески угождать ребенку, баловать; поэтому детского суицида у них практически нет

----------

Sucheeinennick (30.04.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Причиной таких Особенностей мышления и восприятия является буддизм мирян, который и создал энергетику народа.  Вот и европа начала серьёзно учиться тибетской медицине, только сейчас, хотя философией буддизма занимались тут серьёзно весь 19 век. Половина всех 400 заболеваний имеет психические корни. мы уходим в оффтоп. Речь о Всевышнем, который все и всех создал, и всем всё простит была.

----------


## Майя П

> Половина всех 400 заболеваний имеет психические корни. мы уходим в оффтоп. Речь о Всевышнем, который все и всех создал, и всем всё простит была.


имеет ОДИН корень - НЕВЕДЕНИЕ...

а плоды и цветы: несколько, в том числе Дхарма

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> мне нравится вот например: если ребенок выслушивает массу грубых слов, постоянную критику  со стороны родителей, учителей - и готов к суициду... а монголы очень просто лечат это состояние: они говорят - эту болезнь лечат подарками и нужно всячески угождать ребенку, баловать; поэтому детского суицида у них практически нет


Детского суицида у них в самой Монголии нет. Проблем некоторых жутких с детьми нет.  Правда , и массы грубых слов в монгольском нет. Есть угрозы, запругивания, нецензурной брани в монгольском, калмыцком, бурятском нет. Искоренено буддизмом на бытовом уровне, запрет на ругательтва..

----------


## Майя П

> Искоренено буддизмом на бытовом уровне, запрет на ругательтва..


эээ, как то четко определить что первично  - не могу ))), не обладаю всеведением

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Прямо идеальная страна Монголия получается  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Майя П

> Прямо идеальная страна Монголия получается


она прикольная... магазины там хорошие )))
но дети и студенты там не самоубиваются .. эт точно

(как определить - настоящая кость диназавра продается или нет? - это про магазины)))

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Безупречных переводов мало, но они есть. Да, я не стреляю в переводчиков, прекрасно понимаю, какой огромный труд стоит за их даже " Хвала Всевышнему", от чего , видимо, сначала не смогли осознать и отказаться.


Да, ура, ещё есть классные переводы и переводчики. По меньшей мере -- с пали. : ) Но сейчас их почти не готовят в силу понятных причин...
Что до "Хвала Всевышнему", то это (особенно если так -- в переводе _старом_) вполне объяснимо: уже в ранней индийской Махаяне Будда именуется, в частности, _devatideva_, т.е., "бог над богами"...

----------


## Sucheeinennick

в буддизме есть понятие люди- боги, полубоги и так далее.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

В буддизме ответсвенность переводчика очень высокая. Знания языка- мало, знания только философии- мало, задача сверхсложная. Видимо, есть ещё и такие языки, на которые перевод осуществлять очень сложно, так как легко впадают в словоблудие. Удивительны переводы на английский язык, сам язык своим богатсвом и тонкостями даёт эту возможность.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

не идеальная, мало считаться буддистом, надо жить по -буддистски. Мало знать тексты, практиковать гораздо сложнее. Ежедневная практика, жить по-буддистски- самое сложное, потому и Монголия не идеальная. Не воспринимайте буквально. Идеал- достижение состояния Будды. Разве нет?

----------


## Eugeny

Все очень просто,если следовать логике существования творца,то получается творца тоже должен был создать другой творец,и так можно до бесконечности играть этого творца создал этот,этого тот,если же творца никто не создавал,тогда почему нельзя сказать,что и вселенную никто не создавал,вполне ясно,что вселенная произошла из самой себя

----------


## Шавырин

> Все очень просто,если следовать логике существования творца,то получается творца тоже должен был создать другой творец,и так можно до бесконечности играть этого творца создал этот,этого тот,если же творца никто не создавал,тогда почему нельзя сказать,что и вселенную никто не создавал,вполне ясно,что вселенная произошла из самой себя


Далеко не всё так просто, и что означает "логика существования творца" ?

----------


## Eugeny

> Далеко не всё так просто, и что означает "логика существования творца" ?


Ну у христиан есть логика,что если вселенная существует,значит её обязательно кто нибудь создал

----------

Шавырин (30.04.2012)

----------


## Kit

Вот задался вопросом.
С точки зрения буддизма, достигают ли христианские практики (те же старцы, отшельники) определенных уровней самадхи, вплоть до джхан/дхьян, или нет?
Если достигают, то почему у них не появляются знания о множествах живых существ и о том что перерождения существуют, и о многом другом? 
Или это зависит от объекта сосредоточения при помощи которого достигается самадхи? Т.е. у христиан такие объекты, что джхана вызванная сосредоточением на них не дает подобных открытий?

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну у христиан есть логика,что если вселенная существует,значит её обязательно кто нибудь создал


Ну, всё существующее так или иначе создано.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если достигают, то почему у них не появляются знания о множествах живых существ и о том что перерождения существуют, и о многом другом? 
> Или это зависит от объекта сосредоточения при помощи которого достигается самадхи? Т.е. у христиан такие объекты, что джхана вызванная сосредоточением на них не дает подобных открытий?


Может быть, знания появляются, то старцы никому о них не рассказывают, дабы не смущать народ?

----------

Zom (02.05.2012), Винд (02.05.2012), Сауди (01.05.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Все очень просто,если следовать логике существования творца,то получается творца тоже должен был создать другой творец,и так можно до бесконечности играть этого творца создал этот,этого тот,если же творца никто не создавал,тогда почему нельзя сказать,что и вселенную никто не создавал,вполне ясно,что вселенная произошла из самой себя


в буддизме этот момент сравнивается с причиной. Для появления вселенной должна быть причина, а у причины в свою очередь - предыдущая причина - и так далее )))

----------


## Майя П

> С точки зрения буддизма, достигают ли христианские практики (те же старцы, отшельники) определенных уровней самадхи, вплоть до джхан/дхьян, или нет?
> Если достигают, то почему у них не появляются знания о множествах живых существ и о том что перерождения существуют, и о многом другом?


а вы уверены в этом? в том, что у них не появляются знания? эти знания идут вразрез с общепринятой (для масс) точкой зрения. 
(Ведь христианская религия построена в виде императивов...)
синтетическая религия не смогла бы просуществовать такой длительный срок, имея множество последователей. Простые люди - не дураки

----------


## Eugeny

> Ну, всё существующее так или иначе создано.


С точки зрения буддизма нет

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Бога нет потом что часы круглые.

----------


## Шавырин

> С точки зрения буддизма нет


Что именно "нет" ?

----------


## Kit

> Может быть, знания появляются, то старцы никому о них не рассказывают, дабы не смущать народ?


Других версий нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот задался вопросом.
> С точки зрения буддизма, достигают ли христианские практики (те же старцы, отшельники) определенных уровней самадхи, вплоть до джхан/дхьян, или нет?


С точки зрения буддизма, любой человек может достичь определенных уровней самадхи, вплоть до дхьян. Нравственность, отсечение привязанностей, развитие успокоения и сосредоточения ума, брахмавихары.




> Если достигают, то почему у них не появляются знания о множествах живых существ и о том что перерождения существуют, и о многом другом? 
> Или это зависит от объекта сосредоточения при помощи которого достигается самадхи? Т.е. у христиан такие объекты, что джхана вызванная сосредоточением на них не дает подобных открытий?


Знание о множестве прошлых жизней - это уже очень высокий уровень джханы, которого христианские святые видимо не достигали (а может и достигали, кто знает.). То, что они называли "божьей благодатью" скорее всего являлось тем самым сверхчувственным восторгом (пити) который присутствует в первой джхане. Даже если у них и возникали некоторые знания, то скорее всего они считали это искушением и т.п., не продвигась далее по джханам. Видимо удовлетворялись лишь общением с Брахмой, который как известно, мнит себя Творцом. ))

----------

Kit (01.05.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Винд (02.05.2012), Сауди (01.05.2012), Федор Ф (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Почему не достигали святые христианские знания прошлых жизней? Один знакомый который читал на эту тему какие-то редкие книги, рассказывал что святые достигали познания пустотности, пребывая в долгих затворах медитируя на любовь к живым существам, не то что знания прошлых жизней. Их потом объявляли еретиками сами христиане и отлучали от церкви, когда они что-то начинали рассказывать. Если Будда даровал Учение о медицине в совершенном месте с драгоценными камнями, и т.д. в чистой земле и там как говорится в тексте Чжудши находились и небуддисты, то как они там оказались? Слушать Учение напрямую от будды и быть при этом небуддистами да еще и в в Чистой земле.

----------

Kit (01.05.2012), Майя П (01.05.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Все очень просто,если следовать логике существования творца,то получается творца тоже должен был создать другой творец,и так можно до бесконечности играть этого творца создал этот,этого тот,если же творца никто не создавал,тогда почему нельзя сказать,что и вселенную никто не создавал,вполне ясно,что вселенная произошла из самой себя


Вот с точки зрения большинства школ современного индуизма так и получается - Вселенная произошла сама из себ. Ишвара - и материальная и инструментальная причина мира (исключая, разве что, двайта-веданта Мадхвы, хотя не уверен). А с точки зрения кашмирского шиваизма так и вообще: "Природа реальности - Чистое сознание, которое обладает абсолютной свободой в познании и действии)" (c) Шива сутры. Шамбхава-упайя.
То есть Ваша логика существования Ишвары не опровергает.  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Может быть, знания появляются, то старцы никому о них не рассказывают, дабы не смущать народ?


Мне один хороший знакомый рассказывал, что в своё время поездил по разным православным "отцам и старцам" и в частности интересовался у них на предмет того, была ли до этой жизни жизнь прошлая. Обычно отвечали, конечно, в соответствии с традицией - мол, конечно не было прошлой жизни (в мире людей и т.д.). А вот прозорливые уклончиво уходили от ответа на вопрос.

----------

Федор Ф (02.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Мне один хороший знакомый рассказывал, что в своё время поездил по разным православным "отцам и старцам" и в частности интересовался у них на предмет того, была ли до этой жизни жизнь прошлая. Обычно отвечали, конечно, в соответствии с традицией - мол, конечно не было прошлой жизни (в мире людей и т.д.). А вот прозорливые уклончиво уходили от ответа на вопрос.


Гуд!!!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот прозорливые уклончиво уходили от ответа на вопрос.


Скорее всего это значит, что прозорливые предпочитают не разговаривать на отвлеченные темы - у них это относится к категории неблагого поступка ))) речи - пустая болтовня.
В аскетических сочинениях христианства на счет пустопорожних бесед есть совершенно четкие указания.

----------

Федор Ф (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее всего это значит, что прозорливые предпочитают не разговаривать на отвлеченные темы - у них это относится к категории неблагого поступка ))) речи - пустая болтовня.
> У них в аскетических сочинениях на этот счет есть совершенно четкие указания.


Жалко.... Я всё на другое надеялась...

----------

Сергей Хос (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жалко.... Я всё на другое надеялась...


Пусть расцветает сто цветов!

Мне лично ндравица, что люди разные.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012), Шавырин (03.05.2012)

----------

